# Tokyo Ghoul (Weekly Young Jump)  - Part 2



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 3, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

*This thread is for both Tokyo Ghoul and its sequel Tokyo Ghoul: RE in Weekly Young Jump*.
​
Tokyo Ghoul


> Strange murders are happening in Tokyo. Due to liquid evidence at the scene, the police conclude the attacks are the results of 'eater' type ghouls. College buddies Kaneki and Hide come up with the idea that ghouls are imitating humans so that's why they haven't ever seen one. Little did they know that their theory may very well become reality.


Link removed


Tokyo Ghoul: RE


> Some time after the events following the CCG?s overall extermination spree, Haise Sasaki is a Rank 1 Ghoul Investigator working as the leader of The Quinx Squad, a group of new recruits to which the ultimate goal of CCG is entrusted: Quinx must completely wipe out the natural enemies of the human world: a parallel but appalling existence of eater species known as "ghouls."


Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Touka is best girl.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

New thread get.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Touka is best girl.



You just had to start it that way didn't you


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

I still love the Qs so much 
I do miss Anteiku though, especially during this reread. Touka is so great.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> You just had to start it that way didn't you



Of course I did.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> You just had to start it that way didn't you



ikr 


 history repeats itself


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

>saw it was last post get
>timed out
>frantically spamming submit reply


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

People know Akira is best girl and would like to work under her thumb


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope, nice try though.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

OS said:


> People know Akira is best girl and would like to work under her thumb



i admit i have a crush on akira too


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

akira lol          .


----------



## Quuon (Aug 3, 2015)

It's very interesting to see Sasaki reject Eto's work like that. Kaneki really indentified with those stories and we all know what happened to his ass, so it's nice to see him headed into a more positive direction (well sorta) mentally.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

It was a nice way to compare Ken and Haise indirectly.

Just goes to show you how the two characters are genuinely different.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

Also interesting that note about Sen wanting to 'destroy everything'


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

i thought that was really cool

not only was it used to compare haise with ken but also gave us development of eto, well sort of


----------



## Dark (Aug 3, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

I kinda like that TG brings in the torture debate.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

torture of humans, torture of ghouls
there is no drawing the line here
tg makes me think deeply


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> torture of humans, torture of ghouls
> there is no drawing the line here
> tg makes me think deeply



Kijima did it to save humans. What a guy


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

hmmm
someone mentioned before, about how torturing ghouls can lead to them being more violent though, like with yamori 
 im so hype though, i wanna see what shuu will do, what kanae is asking aogiri to do


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

whats that? tarot card number?


----------



## Quuon (Aug 3, 2015)

How did I not notice that? Holy fuck


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> whats that? tarot card number?



After Kaneki says goodbye to tsukiyama he stalks him. if you look closely in all the scenes you'll see him watching from a distance. When Kaneki was with shirazu Shuu was hiding under the stairs they were running on. In that pic he's on the pole.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh my God?!


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Dark (Aug 3, 2015)

lol I didn't notice that


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

didnt see him under the stairs either, i assumed he was around somewhere
shuu plz


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

urie's face edits are pretty funny


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

These Spongebob x TG edits are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2015)

This chapter proved again I miss Kaneki. Anteiku is also way more interesting than his new teammates.

Please go back to being Kaneki soon


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2015)

Patrick said:


> This chapter proved again I miss Kaneki. Anteiku is also way more interesting than his new teammates.
> 
> Please go back to being Kaneki soon



Definitely. 

Initially, I wasn't fond of the Qs but I don't mind them now, however, I would choose Anteiku members over the Quinx anyday.

I feel like Ishida is delaying the reunion to make us want it to happen even more and when it does after the long wait, it would be epic hopefully.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2015)

I can already see the Q's battling anteiku (not literally) over Kaneki/Sasaki's attention


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

starr said:


> I can already see the Q's battling anteiku (not literally) over Kaneki/Sasaki's attention



They gunna lose, Touka too stronk.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 4, 2015)

I love Kaneki but I love Sassan too 
I'm not ready for him to leave


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

Me neither.

I want more internal conflict between him and Ken to the point he has a mental breakdown and snaps.

But not for a while 'cause I love Maman.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd like that if does snap, his anteiku family will be right there for him


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

I can see this part ending with him making his way back to Anteiku and then a third, concluding part wraps everything up.


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I love Kaneki but I love Sassan too
> I'm not ready for him to leave



I like Sassan,  but kaneki is just


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2015)

I choose Kaneki over Sassan any day


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

does anyone have a high res version of Mucchan's card?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 5, 2015)

Saiko holding an umaru figure? lol.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)

New picture by ishida for the game. I wonder if Rio will be a part of the series.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh that design is gnarly. Hopefully not.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)

why shouldn't he?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

'Cause he ugly af.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)

I respectfully disagree. Also,


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

That looks sick.

Someone needs to scan the HD one of Mucchan.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2015)

OS said:


> I respectfully disagree. Also,


there it is 
been rereading and damn man, he looked so fuckin innocent and now...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

Tfw you realize all Ken wanted was a date.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> That looks sick.
> 
> Someone needs to scan the HD one of Mucchan.



Just look on ishidas twitter photos.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Tfw you realize all Ken wanted was a date.



pete repped me with this the other day 
the actual panel in the manga though, talkin about ghouls sniffin him


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> pete repped me with this the other day
> the actual panel in the manga though, talkin about ghouls sniffin him



yoooo that's fucked up


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2015)

OS said:


> New picture by ishida for the game. I wonder if Rio will be a part of the series.



i want that game ;-;


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

So fabulous.


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2015)

some cool theory

Link removed


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2015)

oooo I like TG theories *reads*


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2015)

I stopped at 32, what chap we on now?


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2015)

40

I think spoilers are going to be late this week


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2015)

Ah, ok. Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

i thought tg was on break this week


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2015)

No chapter this week


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2015)

oh yeah it slipped my mind


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

tfw TG breaks are brutal 



especially when it's shuu's time


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Ihei a cutie


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> tfw TG breaks are brutal
> 
> 
> 
> especially when it's shuu's time


dunno how to cope 


OS said:


>


that fan doe


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Ihei a cutie



and deformed OuO


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> and deformed OuO



which makes her all the better


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 8, 2015)

deformed?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

I think Sera meant mentally.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 8, 2015)

I was thinking because she's a slanty eyed fuck


luv her tho cuz she au**tisma 3.0


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Slanty eyes are cute af tho


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, in muh mangos at least.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Well, in muh mangos at least.



yes, this post was needed


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah I posted that and was like, ehhh, maybe in mangos only.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2015)

Her hand is deformed in 3 places in that pic, you cucks.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2015)

Found something related to whether or not Rio is going to be in the manga



So that changes things and may be interesting depending on how the game is.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Her hand is deformed in 3 places in that pic, you cucks.



What kind of mong looks at a woman's hands when she's in a two piece?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 8, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Her hand is deformed in 3 places in that pic, you cucks.





Giorno said:


> What kind of mong looks at a woman's hands when she's in a two piece?



ahaha, legitimately didn't even notice

pretty face and pair of tits all you need


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Her hand is deformed in 3 places in that pic, you cucks.



everyone's a critic


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2015)

her hand just isn't defined with lines but you can see she's holding up her dress a certain way.


----------



## Rai (Aug 8, 2015)

Purchased Digital Vol 1-3 of Viz for $8.99 per volume.

Nothing "wow" so far.


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2015)

it doesn't pick up till 5 and or 6


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2015)

i saw that on tumblr yday, shit made me laugh so hard


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2015)

someone drew hairu and touka together


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2015)

Saw that on eBay earlier its a cute poster


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2015)

Touka


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2015)

this vid


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2015)

Naki


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

SPOILERS AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GUN BE GUD


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2015)

Naki is a babe, idgaf


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

is it coming out early or smth?


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2015)

OS said:


> SPOILERS AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GUN BE GUD



:|                            .


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> is it coming out early or smth?



from what I've seen the really hype chapters are spoiled at this time.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

chapter*s*?


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. Chapter 30 was also spoiled on Wednesday


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

30?

That was like 10 weeks ago tho.

And what the fuck, why are multiple chapters spoiled? Are we gunna get multiple chapters stacked?


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

no, i mean multiple chapters over time have been spoiled early.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, thought you were talking now.

Shit usually gets spoiled early after Golden Week.


----------



## Jhonny117 (Aug 13, 2015)

pepe-rize.tumblr.com/post/126563011341/pepe-rize-tokyo-ghoul-re-40-%E6%83%85%E6%8A%A5-liusys-ghoul#notes


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

Apparently the 2 guys in suits are from jasons gang and black hair is from tataras old gang.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

all i know is from the thread on BA:


Chinese scans


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow, the Qs are good even against so many ghouls... Urie especially impressive.

Mutsuki made a quick job on Torso as well-..

and another bunch of creeps... that last guy..


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone is guessing that that guy is wearing kijimas original face. So that might be Jail


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh shittttt
Fearful hype


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2015)

preview images of the calendar.




ishida also has a new icon on twitter


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

YEEES


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2015)

Some of those


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

ishida shipping kanekiyama


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2015)

Hinami: Uwaaa!
Hinami: Hey! That’s amazing, onii-chan!

Tsukiyama: Fufu…As expected of Kaneki-kun to be good at such a thing…
Tsukiyama: …But look at this, Little Hinami!

Tsukiyama: (I also have a taste for skiing in the winter, on this private mountain…
Tsukiyama: (I won’t lose! Kaneki-kuuuuuuuun!!!)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

is that like chapter dialogue?


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2015)

that's from the tsukiyama picture


----------



## Rai (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn, Viz is so behind...

They should have picked up TG long time ago.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2015)

it wasn't popular a long time ago.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fights are looking awesome again. 

The Q's putting in that work. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if Saiko gets captured it's a wrap for everybody there.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think she does, Ishida foreshadowed it already


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm unsure which touka to use for my sig


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 14, 2015)

The Qs are getting stronger, but damn I need my Kaneki-kun back to his original state


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2015)

Ishida retweeted this 

He looks cute


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2015)

Chapter 178

Translated text


*Spoiler*: __ 



Urie has no chill





Also, new trailer for Jack

[YOUTUBE]pg278L_T62k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Torso: Long time no see. Huh, did you change you hair style? It?s so cute, it really suits you. Very nice. Do you want to go for a drive with me? Driving is fun?
> 
> Mutsuki?s attack continues, and he appears much better at fighting than before. We see what Torso is thinking throughout the attack.
> 
> Torso: (Ahh, so good, so good! My Tooru is definitely the best! After recovering their strength, I want to make them into a ?Still Life?. Ah, we are bound together by knife-play? Oh, even that arouses me more! Good, Tooru, lets become more connected! Stab stab stab stab STABSTABSTABSTABSTABSTAB)


BRUH


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2015)

that foo is nuts


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 15, 2015)

no chap yet


----------



## Jhonny117 (Aug 15, 2015)

Imperialscans...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 15, 2015)

they haven't even started working on the chap yet


----------



## Quuon (Aug 15, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoooooo.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

IS has the raws finally. Expect chapter later today or tomorrow


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Finally.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

aaaaand it's out

Chapter 17.5 (Omake) + Chapter 54


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

yo word that was fast


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

this chapter


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

Torso fuckin perv 
Great chapter
Shirazu's conflict with quinque 
Urie vs Kanae 
Saiko though


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

Christ, they just jumped right back into crazy fights now, didn't they? So white suits are Aogiri mercenaries...and they seem to be pretty fuckin strong, too. 

Mutsuki vs Torso Part II...Mutsuki serious mode + upgrade apparently.
Urie vs Kanae...looks like Urie got a lot stronger (oh boy, cuz that douche totally needed to get some bullshit upgrade)
Shirazu vs Kanae (assist)...and it seems he is having some PTSD or some shit from his fight against Nutcracker 
Sasaki vs Aogiri. Not sure what to expect from this. Him just holding things off until reinforcements come, or him going Kaneki mode again?
Saiko vs Unknown...uh oh, bad times.

Crazy chapter, next week is gonna be legit.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

I wanna see Mucchan give some beat downs


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Mucchan better kilt that fuccboi. 



Well Torso, I mean.

This new Ghoul seems sick af.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah kinda scared for Saiko tbh. Who knows, maybe she goes berserker mode and utterly rapes?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

was about time for some action.

Urie deserves his victory, he is hardworking...

wiping the floor with the german dude without his kagune.

Mutsuki is also impressive.

but peashooter guy and ponytails girl should get their shit together... hindrances again.

also wonder whats up with that ghoul girl using quinque..


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah kinda scared for Saiko tbh. Who knows, maybe she goes berserker mode and utterly rapes?



Here's to hoping.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> was about time for some action.
> 
> Urie deserves his victory, he is hardworking...
> 
> ...



This only makes future development for them that much sweeter. Notice how now people are giving mutsuki and urie some praise because we saw the work they did and the fruit of their labor? Also, shirazu and Saiko wrecked Nuts last arc.

As for the Quinque user it's about time a ghoul uses one.

found a good way to show mutsuki development physically


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

I assumed the ghoul girl using quinque was actually Kuro (you know, hybrid stuffs), but considering the small flashback...it was confirmed that it is indeed someone else. No idea how (or rather 'why') she is able to use one. Did Cochlea also have a storehouse for quinque? Maybe that's when Aogiri got access to some?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> was about time for some action.
> 
> Urie deserves his victory, he is hardworking...
> 
> ...



Urie  is a dick.

I hope Kanae beats dat ass.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Urie  is a dick.
> 
> I hope Kanae beats dat ass.



Any money on how long Urie lasts?

5 seconds?

10 seconds?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah, Urie gonna have some of that Rose meat


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Nah, Urie gonna have some of that Rose meat



Unfortunately, I believe this is what will happen. He has been getting wrecked way too much recently...pretty sure this is going to be his hype fight  Here's hoping Shuu shows up and puts him in his place.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I assumed the ghoul girl using quinque was actually Kuro (you know, hybrid stuffs), but considering the small flashback...it was confirmed that it is indeed someone else. No idea how (or rather 'why') she is able to use one. Did Cochlea also have a storehouse for quinque? Maybe that's when Aogiri got access to some?



Well I mean, you can kill investigators and take em.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

OS said:


> Well I mean, you can kill investigators and take em.



Well...yeah, I suppose that is true. I always kinda assumed the quinque had some sort of failsafe on them to not allow ghouls to actually use them (and the Qs had modified ones or some shit). Dunno...guess the answer really is that simple.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...yeah, I suppose that is true. I always kinda assumed the quinque had some sort of failsafe on them to not allow ghouls to actually use them (and the Qs had modified ones or some shit). Dunno...guess the answer really is that simple.



Tsukiyama had a Quinque in part 1. He gave it to the scrapper to use on kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Ghouls having Quinques seems weird to me. It's like they have no self-respect for who they are as people.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm actually surprised that of all people, Tatara's direct subordinate has one, considering he thought Quinques were disgusting and it pissed him off.

Well, unless these Quinques are made from their fallen friends.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

I was just teasing Dev when I said that, but I do think Kanae might get captured


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2015)

Tatara was mad because those certain quinques are from his own friends/family. He doesn't really care about other ghouls.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Nah, Urie gonna have some of that Rose meat



Oh I just noticed this.




Naaah, Urie gunna become a meal that Shuu spits in the garbage for being too low quality.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

OS said:


> Tatara was mad because those certain quinques are from his own friends/family. He doesn't really care about other ghouls.



Yeah I suppose that could be why he was so upset. 

I still find it weird that Ghouls would use themselves as weapons, it doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Ghouls having Quinques seems weird to me. It's like they have no self-respect for who they are as people.



I think it shows how emotionally detached they are 
Like maybe the more cold blooded ones can use them (but not all ofc)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I think it shows how emotionally detached they are
> Like maybe the more cold blooded ones can use them (but not all ofc)



Yeah. Like how can you have such little respect for your people that you'd use their dead bodies as weapons, regardless of whether or not you know them personally?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Oh I just noticed this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Urie too stronk to be eaten


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Urie too stronk to be eaten



Well it's not like Shuu would actually eat him, he'd get thrown into teh garbage.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't see the big deal about them using, a quinque to be honest.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

Well quinque are made from deceased people (ghouls), and like we see with Shirazu, it could cause some conflicting feelings
Since it was once a living person


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Well quinque are made from deceased people (ghouls), and like we see with Shirazu, it could cause some conflicting feelings
> Since it was once a living person



Not just on a personal level, but I mean in general, Ghouls using Quinques is fucked up.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2015)

Shizaru is a pussy that's allm


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah, I think he's got a lot of psychological problems and his similarity to Nuts keeps fucking him up.

Once he gets over this hurdle...


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

He needs a hug


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

Only got hugs for Touka.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2015)

I really just want him to get over it cause I think it's going to be really awesome quinque like maybe the best one.

Besides Armias which is like wtf.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

I wonder what it's gunna be like. 

She had a weird ass Kagune.


----------



## Datassassin (Aug 18, 2015)

I wouldn't mind the Quinx all getting eaten since I'm really missing the older characters; at the very least Urie has to die. Big Madam didn't try hard enough with him.


----------



## Source (Aug 18, 2015)

There's no way Urie won't get wrecked by the time this is over. I don't think it'll be Kanae who'll do it though.

Maybe Tsukiyama will step in.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

Uries dickish comments amuse me.. like he says something dickish, than adds an even more dickish version of the same comment.. its funny. and he has so little fucks to give, his nose and mouth are just cease to exists out of disinterest every now and then..

question: can a ghoul eat a quinque? shouldnt it give them some power like cannibalism? If I was a ghoul I'd gobble that shit up.

I dont see the problem with using a quinque, but you got to be a bit insensitive for it, but I dont think thats an issue for most Aogiri Ghouls.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont see the problem with using a quinque, but you got to be a bit insensitive for it, but I dont think thats an issue for most Aogiri Ghouls.



definitely not

but yeah, to me it seems pretty fucked up they would do that


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Uries dickish comments amuse me.. like he says something dickish, than adds an even more dickish version of the same comment.. its funny. and he has so little fucks to give, his nose and mouth are just cease to exists out of disinterest every now and then..
> 
> question: can a ghoul eat a quinque? shouldnt it give them some power like cannibalism? If I was a ghoul I'd gobble that shit up.
> 
> I dont see the problem with using a quinque, but you got to be a bit insensitive for it, but I dont think thats an issue for most Aogiri Ghouls.


Idk. I think quinque are powered differently.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

using the corpses of your enemies as weapon is more fucked up than corpses your friends, at least with friends you can idealize it like they are fighting alongside you and shit.. if its made from your enemies, thats just fucked up.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well CCG need quinques because they are very effective against ghouls.

As for ghouls and quinques it's useful in fighting.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> using the corpses of your enemies as weapon is more fucked up than corpses your friends, at least with friends you can idealize it like they are fighting alongside you and shit.. if its made from your enemies, thats just fucked up.



nah, more like the other way around minus the "fighting with you" thing


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

guess it depends on how the deceased was thinking about using his/her body after death in his/her life.. I wouldnt have a problem with my friends using my corpse for something I considered a good cause, but hate it if my enemies, so I consider it more of a dishonor.

btw if jagged teeth guy has such problem using Nutcracker quinque, cant he just refuse it and ask for a different one?

he is going to be able to set traps with it like Nutcracker did I bet..


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

I think this implies in the Jail game you can play with whichever kagune


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

I wanna play TG vidya games


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

ukaku for laifu


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm partial to rinkaku myself


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

You knew why.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

Of course I know why 
You want to share kagune with Touka


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

I am her other half wing after all.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

So cute


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2015)

I feel humans harvesting you and turning you into tools to fight your own race is very fucked up. I could see how a ghoul using those tools would be considered taboo, but then and again some ghouls eat other ghouls among other things....It really depends how you want to spin it to justify the means.

We could say humans harvesting ghouls for their kagune is no more fucked up than humans being the main thing in a ghoul's diet.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Tapion said:


> I feel humans harvesting you and turning you into tools to fight your own race is very fucked up. I could see how a ghoul using those tools would be considered taboo, but then and again some ghouls eat other ghouls among other things....It really depends how you want to spin it to justify the means.
> 
> We could say humans harvesting ghouls for their kagune is no more fucked up than humans being the main thing in a ghoul's diet.



I think cannibalism is less fucked up than them using a weapon which was originally made by humans to fight them in the first place.

I'm not talking about humans using Ghouls or Ghouls eating humans, those are completely fine.

I'm talking only about Ghouls using Quinque (other Ghouls) as weapons.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

It's all so messed up 
But that's one of the things I love about this series.
Wrongs on both sides, innocents killed on both sides by the spiteful...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, neither are truly good.

Both have noble people but overall the world is fucked.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 18, 2015)

This was a good chapter, I'm happy to see the Q's progressing quite well. With any luck some of the ghouls will end up destroyed here and AT/Rose will need to rethink their strategy, if Rose even survives.

Urie has become a much better fighter, glad to see him developing after training for so long, but he is still a hot-head which will put him in danger. Looking forward to seeing Shirazu using his Nutcracker Quinque.

Wondering if Kaneki will make an appearance during this fight to take them all down. I hope so...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

I wonder who is going to die at the end of this arc..

its about time to get rid of Torso if Aogiri get involved.. and that Rose guy should die as well.. Gourmet is going to survive probably.

obsessed freaks everywhere..


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Torso definitely needs to go.

I actually enjoy Kanae so I hope he stays. He brings tension to the story which is nice.

Hopefully some of these Aogiri dudes get fucked up.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

that naki should bite it as well.. dunno if he is supposed to be funny, but he is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

Naki seems to be implied to be very important to aogiri. Probably because of some kind of connection. He was noted to be too dumb to be in aogiri but Miza said that she had to keep him alive.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Pretty sure he replaced Yamori.

He said something about returning to Big Bro Yamori's place but now it's Big Bro Naki's place.

Could have been poor translations though.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> that naki should bite it as well.. dunno if he is supposed to be funny, but he is embarrassing to watch.



I like Naki.

He's unconventional in the story, no one else is really like him. Not even Juuzou.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

does Aogiri have a system, like generals or whatever above the pawns?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

i hope so

seems like at the very least tatara has a subordinate so i wouldn't be surprised if he had a crew


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think aogiri would go out of there way to save him. Shachi is a whole other thing


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2015)

Naki ain't dyin 
I think Torso will die though


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> that naki should bite it as well.. dunno if he is supposed to be funny, but he is embarrassing to watch.



I love Naki one of my favorite charcters.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 18, 2015)

I would be devastated if Naki died. 

Torso can die though, I don't really see what his purpose is aside from being the most lulzy creeplord ever.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 18, 2015)

Naki is immortal.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Naki is like a unicorn, so beautiful and precious.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

you guys love every creep, first the Gourmet, now Naki..

its hard to find characters to kill off and pleasing everyone 

..if there is a Torso fan here, step out now!


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Shuu is one of the better characters in the story, how could you not like him?

I don't particularly care for Naki, but if I could pick between him dying or staying alive I'd pick the latter. He's far more entertaining alive than would his death have impact.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2015)

is kaneki kaneki again yet


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you guys love every creep, first the Gourmet, now Naki..
> 
> its hard to find characters to kill off and pleasing everyone
> 
> *..if there is a Torso fan here, step out now!*



Well...he's creepin on Mutsuki pretty hard, which I find hilarious. Can you blame him though? Mutsuki is fine as hell...lol.



Blunt said:


> is kaneki kaneki again yet



Nope, sadly.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Blunt said:


> is kaneki kaneki again yet



nope

but he's getting there


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2015)

nvm   then


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2015)

> Another possibility (unless otherwise stated by Ishida) is that Re: will be roughly as long as the first part (or maybe shorter), but that there will be a third act. The whole story, as seen from Kaneki’s point of view, would have a thesis / antithesis / synthesis[1] structure:
> 
> Thesis (Tokyo Ghoul): one-eyed ghoul Kaneki sees the ghoul vs human issue from the ghoul side
> 
> ...




Also, I think Kanae could die and become uries Quinque. There's a picture that I think connects them. Don't know why atm.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

yeah, i thought it's wrap in three parts too


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't want Kanae to die.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2015)

Naki besto Aogiri 
Not counting Seidou cuz he was forced

If there's a part three of TG


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 19, 2015)

there's a lot of people in aogiri i prefer to naki personally


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2015)

He's my fav of them, he's hilarious 
There's a few other members I like in Aogiri too though
Didn't even mind Torso much until this last chapter


----------



## hawkeye91 (Aug 19, 2015)

If we talking about who needs to die then Saiko is totally irrelevant to the plot.Plus she is also a fodder character.Stop wasting paneltime on her.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 19, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> If we talking about who needs to die then Saiko is totally irrelevant to the plot.Plus she is also a fodder character.Stop wasting paneltime on her.



I agree, but I'd kind of feel sorry for her.. plus she can be cute.

Id rather just have her step back as some background character not going on missions and shit just being there during the "family" scenes.. she is obviously no fighter and useless on battlefield.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 19, 2015)

That's the characters you have to watch out for, doesn't she have the highest compatibility? Watch her go all beast mode.


----------



## Rai (Aug 19, 2015)

Who is the best girl in the manga?


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2015)

Touka obv                                 .


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 19, 2015)

Read the first post.


----------



## Rai (Aug 19, 2015)

and Who is the best boy?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 19, 2015)

Shuu


----------



## Quuon (Aug 19, 2015)

Hirako.

To persevere through as many L's as he did pretty much gives him the spot by default.


----------



## Rai (Aug 19, 2015)

Kaneki is a bad boy?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 19, 2015)

Depends on your perspective.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 20, 2015)

that could explain why they go so crazy after cannibalizing multiple ghouls


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2015)

wow it would definitely explain why that happens . Mind blown


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LOX440pc350[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

All right spoilers

will edit as they come

From the game. 






HAPPENING?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

happening????


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

what are those spoilers of?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

The chapter, what else?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

i meant the first one


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

the tokyo ghoul jail game.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

But it has no pertinence to the chapter, right?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

no it does not which is why i didn't spoil it


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Aight safe, you had me panicking there for a sec.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I knew Shuu would pay Anteiku peeps a visit, I wonder how this is going to play out, I bet Touka still despises him


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

And another one. It's clean too.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _chap spoilers_ 



so amon is back 
three fingers is a failed experiment thing probs?
and he's wearing arata armour, p cool

and eto


----------



## Quuon (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man Urie has been looking pretty beastly. I'll give him two more chapters before he fucks up somehow, and Amon the goon. 

Is he still wearing that Berser- Arata? Or is it his kakuja?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Urie X Mutsuki is happening..


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2015)

MUH FUCKIN HYPE 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mutsuki takin out his kagune 
FLOPPY 
ETO  [Pete ]


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Urie X Mutsuki is happening..



fuck no


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

Thought this would be interesting for you guys to see

The volume releases vs the IS scans


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eto


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

spoilers of haise and mutsuki


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2015)

@Pete
*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's Floppy, I think so. Although she might've been watching cuz Aogiri was involved but she said to Ayato to get rid of Floppy, so I think that's why she's there


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes that chapter. 

Finally Touka.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2015)

The chapter is out and you didn't link it? 
I meant Dev, not you OS


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

You guys don't spam refresh on IS on the weekends?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2015)

Mucchan using his kagune in battle doe  Dat's my husband 
Tsukiyama going to Re  SOOOOOOO hype for next week 

Dat ghoul that was munching on Saiko doe


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2015)

tfw amon so stronk, only good char left.

ty mister big black guy


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Touka in next week.

Chapter number is 42.

Touka confirming she's my life.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Touka in next week.
> 
> Chapter number is 42.
> 
> Touka confirming she's my life.



Well at least she isn't brown :3


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

If she was Brown she wouldn't be my waifu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> If she was Brown she wouldn't be my waifu.



I confused you with someone, go forth and enjoy your gruul waifu.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 22, 2015)

Urie in awe at Haise's awesomeness. 

He didn't even have his kakugan out either.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2015)

only the grave robber girl worth a damn out of the aogiri bunch.

Mutsuki and Urie could make a good couple 

..all the feels from the auction 

I think Urie could take down SS ghouls now.. Mutsuki could deal with S ranked ones.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

Urie can't take SS lol. Kanae is an A or low S. He'd give Nishiki more trouble. But SS is Kaneki part 1 tier.


Oh someone pointed out that technically amon is a half kakuja wearing a kakuja armor. He may also have bin brothers Quinque.

So he's got ukaku, bikaku, and koukaku.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ugh Saiko survives again?I thought this is a seinen manga but it seems since it became popular its just another shounen manga.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

you mean like how hinami survived?

you mean like how ken survived?

like you expect him to kill every character just 'cause it's a seinen?

pretty sure snk did that and that's why it's shit


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't understand why Haise's symbolism/spirit animal bollocks has changed from centipede to a snake


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably to express his good/evil nature. The duality of Ken and Haise within one body.

Especially now more than ever when Haise is actually communicating with Ken and trying to unravel his identity.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2015)

OS said:


> Urie can't take SS lol. Kanae is an A or low S. He'd give Nishiki more trouble. But SS is Kaneki part 1 tier.



eh, I think he could take on Big Madame now.. he was giving him trouble before, and Urie is much stronger now.

Ayato is supposed to be SS ranked as well, and he is not that impressive..

so I think he could take down some weaker SS ghoul with high-diff.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Urie is weak shit. 

He's not taking on an SS and surviving.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 22, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I don't understand why Haise's symbolism/spirit animal bollocks has changed from centipede to a snake



I think that was just symbolism. Yamori's clique identified with the gecko and Haise was tearing them apart.

Edit: Urie got fodderized by big madam. If he ever reaches SS rank it'll be in EOS while using all of his frames.


----------



## Dark (Aug 22, 2015)

Seidou is SS and Haise couldn't keep up with him. No way Urie is doing that.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

Quuon said:


> I think that was just symbolism. Yamori's clique identified with the gecko and Haise was tearing them apart.



Well yeah, but Ishida goes heavy on his symbolism shit
the lizard represents yamori's since that's what the word means
but Haise has never been represented by a snake especially in such heavy tones

could say im thinking too much into it but that was a big panel and ishida did it on purpose


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

Also I like amon but I don't like how he was introduced in this chap

saiko being useless for the sake of introducing amon saving her which made no sense.
sure he could be keeping track of either the Qs/aogiri's activities but shit that was out of nowhere, most likely for dat ermehger it's amon surprise factor.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

Ishida should have used this for the symbolism

[YOUTUBE]8iVXvAWyNBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Well yeah, but Ishida goes heavy on his symbolism shit
> the lizard represents yamori's since that's what the word means
> but Haise has never been represented by a snake especially in such heavy tones
> 
> could say im thinking too much into it but that was a big panel and ishida did it on purpose



I already responded to your initial inquiry. 

I could be wrong, but I'm probably not unless this snake was genuinely just a whimsical form of symbolism, which it's not 'cause it never is.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 22, 2015)

Dark said:


> Seidou is SS and Haise couldn't keep up with him. No way Urie is doing that.



Im relying on wikia, since I cant keep all the technicalities in mind, and it says he is SS~



besides not every SS has the same strength... as for Urie, he was cutting through Big Madams kagune vertically.. with a boost, he could've made it, its not like he couldnt touch/hurt him. and now he has a boost.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I already responded to your initial inquiry.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm probably not unless this snake was genuinely just a whimsical form of symbolism, which it's not 'cause it never is.



so we should be getting snake kakuja next time he goes nuts


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> so we should be getting snake kakuja next time he goes nuts



Hopefully not.

Centipede-kun a qt3.14, plus we already have Nishiki.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Hopefully not.
> 
> Centipede-kun a qt3.14, plus we already have Nishiki.



if we don't, that's why I'm inquiring about it, since it's pointless and unneeded and may aswell had been a centipede


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> if we don't, that's why I'm inquiring about it, since it's pointless and unneeded and may aswell had been a centipede



But it's not because it emphasizes his duality.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

Also, now that I think about it:

The Centipede represents the torture and struggle Yamori put Ken through in P1. He essentially gave birth to the man Ken became by the end of P2.

The fact that his name means Gecko means that not only is the snake representing the duality within Ken himself, but him conquering Yamori by beating his men. This could also symbolize an instability in favour of Haise (at this juncture) to show he's more in control of his body than Ken is. 

When we first saw him in :re going wild, he was out of control and losing himself to Ken. Now we see him months later and this is no longer the case.

If the next time he uses his Kakuja it's not a last resort thing where he's relying on Ken's power, it could very well be a snake.


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

I didn't know it was out


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

Found this cool gif


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

Sasaki is fighting more and more like Kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

sasaki a besso of both worlds


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2015)

dat face


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 23, 2015)

I suppose, him fighting on the edge like this chapter will most likely start triggering more past memories and what not. 
Sooner or later we are obviously going to get an arc where he comes to terms with his past and struggle what to do with it.
This can take the bittersweet route where he remembers but sees that as his past and only wants to look at the future, etc.
It can also follow a route where he tries to connect to his past friends and see how it can help his future.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2015)

he was fighting like a ghoul, I'm sure Urie won't forget that


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2015)

I like this idea on saiko in the future


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2015)

All of them have mental blocks that they need to get over.

Once they do.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Gotta admit, Urie was pretty legit this chapter. Wrecked Kanae last chapter and saved Mutsuki this chapter. Him watching Sasaki fight though...oh man, he's knows he is nowhere near him, lol. Also, had happened to Torso? Wasn't he fighting Mutsuki (or did the Quinque user chick fully take over on that fight after Mutsuki kinda beat the shit outta Torso?)

Pretty sad Saiko had to be saved by some unknown guy (Amon maybe? Though what was with his hand? Looked like a goddamn Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle). Was really hoping we could actually see her...you know...be useful for once. Oh well....

Thought this big fight was going to last more than 2 chapters...but w/e, I'm fine with more plot I suppose.



Shuu meeting up with Touka...UH OH! Assume he is going to try and use her to bring back Kaneki. Fun times are a comin (and possibly Kaneki's return!).


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Pretty sad Saiko had to be saved by some unknown guy (Amon maybe? Though what was with his hand? Looked like a goddamn Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle). Was really hoping we could actually see her...you know...be useful for once. Oh well....


That's what was left of it when he did a quadrillion push ups.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> That's what was left of it when he did a quadrillion push ups.



Assuming this is Amon...which arm was cut off? Was it the same one as this weird looking one? Most likely has something to do with that if this is the case.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 23, 2015)

Urie development has been good but the best panels were Haise going HAM.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Assuming this is Amon...which arm was cut off? Was it the same one as this weird looking one? Most likely has something to do with that if this is the case.



Yes it's his right one, the one that got cut off.



GRIMMM said:


> Urie development has been good



what, no it's pretty formulaic and boring.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Yes it's his right one, the one that got cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> what, no it's pretty formulaic and boring.



Welp, that makes it a lot more plausible then. Except for the...how the fuck did Amon actually escape Aogiri after getting experimented on, and then suddenly become a super badass vigilante? lol. Still, can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2015)

the quinxes got nothing on Kaneki and his old gang


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2015)

starr said:


> the quinxes got nothing on Kaneki and his old gang



You're damn right they don't.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 23, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> what, no it's pretty formulaic and boring.



I don't mean good as in interesting, I mean I'm glad his training is finally paying off and he has the strength to fight on par with ghouls.

It's much less "formulaic and boring" than having him beaten over and over then going emo mode again.


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2015)

Some people are translating the tg novels and this one is a touka one from when she was younger and though people here would like


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2015)

that was lovely, I need more Touka in my life


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

Who do you guys think is going to be on the cover of Vol. 4?

I'm thinking either Shuu or Kanae.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it'll be Kanae, with Shuu on the back side of it.


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2015)

started from the bottom



now we ripped


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2015)

No wonder Shuu is obsessed with him


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2015)

I laughed so hard when someone posted the ripped image of Shironeki fresh out of the shower with an image of Spongebob licking him.


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2015)

^ oh I've seen that one


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2015)

The Almighty


the spoilers


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 29, 2015)

Dev about to bust a nut for Touka


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2015)

Chinese scans


----------



## Quuon (Aug 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Touka.


----------



## Zooted (Aug 29, 2015)

Touka


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 29, 2015)

I like Toukas original hairstyle better, its too puffy now..



*Spoiler*: __ 




Shirazu looks like a hospital patient with his new haircut.

Ihei is cute as always


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2015)

Touka bb girl


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Touka looks better post-ts.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2015)

something someone noticed in the bg this chapter


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2015)

exagram


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Touka looks better post-ts.



She looks more womanly


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

starr said:


> She looks more womanly



Mhmm, it also reflects in her personality and the way she acts too.

She looks so much like her mother. 


I also think it's funny she's pretending to be Renji's sister when in reality his sister is Touka's mother. I wonder if they've made that connection with each other yet.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 29, 2015)

Renji is Touka's uncle?!


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Y-you didn't know that?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 29, 2015)

Passerby: Thoughts on the direction of the series as of now? I started with the anime, eventually became infuriated/viscerally disgusted with the story-telling (or lack thereof). The people said to read the manga, and I did and I still ended up enraged towards the end. If anyone has felt similarly, what are your thoughts on current developments?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Read     :re.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 29, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Read     :re.



I know to read it. I guess what I'm asking is - is it better than it was pre-time skip? Or is it back to the same old moody storytelling with incomprehensible character motivations?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I know to read it. I guess what I'm asking is - is it better than it was pre-time skip? Or is it back to the same old moody storytelling with incomprehensible character motivations?



Well if you couldn't understand what was going on in P1 because of how deep a lot of the shit was knitted, you're going to find P2 even more difficult to understand considering it keeps adding layers of development to the story and characters alike.

It does make the ending of P1 make a lot more sense though.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2015)

can you be more specific on what rustled your jimmies?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Based on "incomprehensible character motivations" I imagine he's salty over Uta setting Ken up.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 29, 2015)

Uta a shit


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Utabesso.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Renji is Touka's uncle?!



Renji's sister is the mother of Touka and Ayato that Arima killed


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2015)

I didn't realise that
Tbf I didn't realise Eto = Sen = Owl either until someone mentioned it


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2015)

damn Satsuki you slow


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 30, 2015)

starr said:


> Renji's sister is the mother of Touka and Ayato that Arima killed



Wat?       .
They do have similar hairstyles but i don't think it's already mentioned to be the case.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 30, 2015)

starr said:


> Renji's sister is the mother of Touka and Ayato that Arima killed



Wait what?


----------



## Source (Aug 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Wat?       .
> They do have similar hairstyles but i don't think it's already mentioned to be the case.



There's also that panel of a black haired man telling Renji he failed to protect her. People speculate this is Arata.

But yes, it hasn't been confirmed at all.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2015)

ISHIDAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

Awee sheet.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2015)

He plans everything man


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 30, 2015)

OS said:


> ISHIDAAAAAAAAAAA



                  .


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2015)

Source said:


> There's also that panel of a black haired man telling Renji he failed to protect her. People speculate this is Arata.
> 
> But yes, it hasn't been confirmed at all.



mind as well accept it, how often does Ishida come right out and confirm _anything_


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

CHAP WHEN?! 



STOP GIVING ME BLUE BALLS IMPERIALSCANS.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2015)

Isn't it better after a long wait


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

No I just want Touka now.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2015)

here's a lengthy summary if you can't wait


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm grateful they translate for free but
Where my chapter at


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I'm grateful they translate for free but
> Where my chapter at



They dropped it because MGS5 is out in 4 mins.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2015)

What


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 1, 2015)

OS said:


> here's a lengthy summary if you can't wait



also chinese scans to accompany the summary if you can't wait Chinese scans


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2015)

Well according to them they are having difficulties with their raw provider


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 1, 2015)

And they are too picky about the raws.....


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2015)

yes it seems. They said the chinese raws are bad quality.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2015)

i think it might be because they cant translate the chinese?  idk though
havent seen any of the other raws


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5BWzvWmav_I[/YOUTUBE]


Kijima uses a chainsaw lol.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2015)

season 1 ep 12 dubbed if anyone is interested

[YOUTUBE]yFyEBRmsbHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2015)

saikos bday is today


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh nice. Happy b-day to Saiko.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

THEY GOT THEIR MASKS THEY GOT THEIR MASKS

Chapter 184


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2015)

muchanerino's is insultingly bad, poor thing


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

Double chapter get?


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

I like mutsukis. I can't tell how shirazus works tho.


Also, take notice


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Eto is eating an apple. Human food. No reason to pretend to eat it if she had that ghoul defect





all the pics are here


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm so glad he's wearing his OG mask


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

OS said:


> I like mutsukis. I can't tell how shirazus works tho.
> 
> 
> Also, take notice
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I saw that mentioned on the wiki too about her eating human food
That pic on Ishida's pixiv of her working has empty food containers implying she enjoy and eats it alone


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

Apparently Eto's kagune 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 can talk 





*Spoiler*: __ 



rest in pepperonis kanae


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

WHAT


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

OS said:


> Apparently Eto's kagune
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes I like dis


----------



## Quuon (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haise gives off a way different vibe with that mask now, and Eto continues to intrigue me. I want to see her and Arima have a true rematch with both going all out.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

eto and kanaes convo. it's a rought translation


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

eto chapter

besto chapter


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

exagram

chinese scans


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 5, 2015)

OS said:


> exagram
> 
> chinese scans



it gives some error to me..

edit: ok, found it among the links..


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

part 2

Link removed



> it gives some error to me..



ya im working on it


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



shit, I can design better than mitsukis mask.. what the hell were you doing, Uta?

she should switch with the ponytail loli, hers looks much better.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the designs are supposed to mean a bit of something in the future. I think in this case it's supposed to somewhat replicate kanekis. But since mutsuki is somewhat of a parallel I can see it as a rip off of kanekis.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 5, 2015)

I think thats the direct link to the chapter:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eto has some sick kagune... and it looked like Susanoo rib cage when she casted it off.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




the actual fuck is this rofl

also the mask isn't the same with haise
I was expecting a bigger reaction from myself
or at least
a reaction whatsoever


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh shit he touched his chin in one of the panels


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mucchan is even dressed like Kaneki a little


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

>chap still not out

jfc


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> >chap still not out
> 
> jfc



tbh if those summaries are decent translations I could typeset the chapter


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

and you're not doing so because?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

double chapter get?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Shit at this point we'll be getting a triple chapter get.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

rip in pepperonis


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm gunna make these guys finish the chap, brb.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

their progress sheet had a little update, so maybe well get them soon


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

it hasn't been updated since thursday


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

oh 
well i hadnt looked for a while either but they said they have teh raws


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2015)

why no chappie?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

someone needs to be threatened


----------



## Rai (Sep 5, 2015)

This manga is overrated.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

You mean it's too deep for you to understand?


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2015)

some people are just unfortunate


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Indeed.

We can't all be beautiful, there's gotta be some Nakis in the world.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This manga is overrated.



stay off tumblr

now it's properly rated


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This manga is overrated.



This isn't NNT tho


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

NnT. Oh man.


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2015)

what's NNT?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 5, 2015)

not gonna lie i decently like nnt

seriously amazed it's outselling shit piece tho
have to give it credit


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> Indeed.
> 
> We can't all be beautiful, there's gotta be some Nakis in the world.



Whatcha say about Naki


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

starr said:


> what's NNT?



Nanatsu no Taizai

Basically a slightly better Fairy Tail clone. 



Satsuki said:


> Whatcha say about Naki



He's hella dumb.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Sep 6, 2015)

only good thing tumblr is for


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)

If yall want discussion




and another one from reddit



> So if V wants to keep the status quo then maybe the reason they wanted to get rid of Eto is because if based on the spoilers that eto can eat human food then maybe she counts as an advanced human. She would of course be the best of both worlds and can be a 3rd race to dominate the planet.
> Basically, Ghouls and Humans have fought for years and there's some balance in how their lives go. But if natural born hybrids come in they'd can take over.
> Maybe she is the bird that was supposed to break free from the cage kanou was talking about?
> I think my words are kind of jumbled but I hope the idea gets across.


----------



## Esket (Sep 6, 2015)

Saiko's mask looks like a bug to me, I hope we get to see them at different angles soon.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

>still no chapter
>still no update


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

Where the fuck is this chapter?

No

These chapters.


I need my waifu yo. 






I'm going into withdrawals rn.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)

42 should be out soon. It's on quality check ATM


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh they finally updated, naiso.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)

BRETHEREN

Chapter 63


----------



## Goud (Sep 6, 2015)

OS said:


> BRETHEREN
> 
> Chapter 63





/10char


----------



## Quuon (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> BRETHEREN
> 
> Chapter 63



Holy shit finally.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sanpaku.
If the whites are at the bottom of your eyes then the world is out to get you.
If the whites are at the top then you are out to KILL and have alot of rage within you.
Another foreshadowing about Amon?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

Shuu expecting everyone in :re to support him...nope, lol. Fuckin Touka was ice-cold this chapter...but we know she really wants Kaneki back 

Interesting to see Shirazu's past and reasoning for becoming a Q. That ROS disease thing is pretty fucked up. Wonder why they don't just surgically remove most of it (unless it keeps growing back super fast or something)?

Mask plan is starting, oh shit! Surprised that many people were against it though. Do they really lack that much information about the enemy's total strength?

That last page...I'm kinda confused. Is Kanae leaned up and bleeding out, or is he laying on the ground missing half his body (I think it's the former)?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

This chap

Touka


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 7, 2015)

43 eto chap when


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Sanpaku.
> If the whites are at the bottom of your eyes then the world is out to get you.
> If the whites are at the top then you are out to KILL and have alot of rage within you.
> Another foreshadowing about Amon?



Wat?

Also, at the end of the chapter there was graffiti besides kanae.

One of the graffiti translates to "In the land of the blind, the one eyed is king"

other says

"Whoever has the choice has the burden (lit. agony/suffering)"


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> 43 eto chap when



prolly tomorrow


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

So proud of Touka 
Nice too see Nishiki too


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

I feel so bad for Touka. 



Muh waifu in pain is heartbreaking.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2015)

It isn't going to get any better.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

Bruh

Bruh


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2015)

We can only hope those two find happiness.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

There will only be despair


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

fun fact. The guy that wanted nutcrackers quinque and gave shirazu the haircut is a hairstylist irl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> fun fact. The guy that wanted nutcrackers quinque and gave shirazu the haircut is a hairstylist irl.



Wait...what? Is the character based off of the author's friend or something? I'm...confused.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wait...what? Is the character based off of the author's friend or something? I'm...confused.







> Hayashimura is modeled after Naoto Kimura, one of the 20 winners among the applicants to the ghoul investigator recruitment campaign. He is associated with "passion" (激情) in the operation reports attached to the chapters.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

Tfw you will never be immortalized in Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

Huh, that's kinda neat.



Satsuki said:


> Tfw you will never be immortalized in Tokyo Ghoul



Fuckin seriously...oh well.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

All those investigators with names that died in the auction were winners.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

that's just depressing 

explains why it was a slaughterfest tho


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> If yall want discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit.
Inb4 arima is also another special ghoul-human hybrid.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2015)

Touka 
Tsukiyama 
Shirazu


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

so apparentlyyyyyyyyyyyyy




> Imperial Scans really did screw up with Shirazu sister's line.
> 
> Here's what it really translates
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2015)

Goddamn.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

well that makes a lot more sense and is pretty fucking depressing


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

I thought his sister is a guy..


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

So this is a release of the ost from ep 12 of season 1. Was on an extra disk

[YOUTUBE]i-XfKHurj_k[/YOUTUBE]

it also has the song from that scene where yoshimura sees his wife in season 2


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2015)

damn no wonder Shirazu was freaking the fuck out


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

I remember that being mentioned among the tumblr spoilers
Shirazu siblings


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

>tumblr


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

jesus christ


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> >tumblr



I refuse to believe posts like this are legit...if so, then my God...those people need to just kill themselves.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I refuse to believe posts like this are legit...if so, then my God...those people need to just kill themselves.





a shame too since they have art talent like this


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

Dat Hinami doe


----------



## Esket (Sep 7, 2015)

Off-topic: Ares that avatar, it brings back memories

On-topic: In chapter 42 we get a scene with beautiful Touka in :Re but know Yomo?! I want to riot!


----------



## Goud (Sep 7, 2015)

Esket said:


> Off-topic: Ares that avatar, it brings back memories
> 
> On-topic: In chapter 42 we get a scene with beautiful Touka in :Re but know Yomo?! I want to riot!



Yomo will have his moment to shine, and he will have his fight with Uta. It has to happen.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

Yomo's gunna get spanked by Uta and it's gunna be great.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

i laff


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

These cancer debates always have my sides in orbit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

Goddamnit that shit is painful to read...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

said servers are down but
mutsuki x urie


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

what is tumblr? is it some collection of idiots?

serious question, never been there before, how does it work?

and if fat people want to cosplay fat characters, there is always big madam..

and mutsuki x urie should totally happen.

uff, I spoke.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

It's a blogging website


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

SJW safehold with good artwork.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2015)

Christ...why the fuck do people want Mutsuki x Urie to happen? Unless Urie stops being fuckin Sasuke levels of douche-iness...I would much prefer it if he just gets killed off (and maybe his death will help to cause progression in other, non-shitty characters).


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Christ...why the fuck do people want Mutsuki x Urie to happen? Unless Urie stops being fuckin Sasuke levels of douche-iness...I would much prefer it if he just gets killed off (and maybe his death will help to cause progression in other, non-shitty characters).



MutsUrie a shit 
Shirazu and Saiko would be better partners for Mutsuki


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> >tumblr


tumblr is only good if you're searching for pics and not actually engaging in a debate with them.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 7, 2015)

>good artwork

you mean it has 1% OC artwork and the rest can be found on any image dump site with a superior interface


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2015)

tbf urie is becoming a better person and doesn't treat mutsuki like shit.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 7, 2015)

What are the chances of that though?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2015)

OS said:


> *tbf urie is becoming a better person *and doesn't treat mutsuki like shit.



I guess we didn't read the same chapter then m8


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2015)

the only thing I ship in TG is ShuuNeki


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

starr said:


> the only thing I ship in TG is ShuuNeki


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd be fine with Sasaki x Mutsuki...you know, if it weren't for the fact that Kaneki x Touka is the obvious OTP of this series (well, alongside Amon x Akira). Urie has got a LONG way to go before I could possibly see him be deserving of any kind of relationship in this series...


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> was deleted for stupidity



right after you 

MutsukixUrie? pffft


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

It's a decent ship.

top ones are ToukaxKaneki and akiraxamon.


I used to ship 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanekixhinami


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Fuck shipping, seriously.


----------



## Esket (Sep 8, 2015)

I, myself, am a fan of crack ships. So Yomo x Akira for life.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

tbh since the second i started reading this I wanted Kaneki and Touka to end up together but one of them dies just before the end. Maximum SUFFERING pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Well it's gunna be Ken.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Also where da chap at?

Like does IS think dis is acceptable to keep me away from muh Shuu for dis long?


----------



## Esket (Sep 8, 2015)

I hope it's Kaneki that dies.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't want Ken to die


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't want any of my favs to die, but I know it's gonna happen


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 8, 2015)

Heck no haise should die. Kaneki>>> haise


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Heck no haise should die. Kaneki>>> haise



kaneki is haise now, it's redundant for him to ever go back


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

he is a naive dumb cunt tho

sasarious perma personality pls


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Sassan is kawaii as fuq


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Chapter 43 is almost ready


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Heck no haise should die. Kaneki>>> haise



uw0tm8     .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> uw0tm8     .



Roma is on NF


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

More like Naki.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Leave Naki alone


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

He personifies dumb people tho.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Plus Roma is more ditzy than dumb.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

fuckin love this picture





Ares said:


> Plus Roma is more ditzy than dumb.



I was talking about how she said 'Wouldn't it be better if Haise just died'


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> fuckin love this picture
> 
> I was talking about how she said 'Wouldn't it be better if Haise just died'



Well they made a small comic

Chapter 25


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Mutsuki is so handsome


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Urie was happy for Shirazu getting his shit together, its just not his character to show it.. I think he was trying to encourage him his own way.

he is not a real douche, just acting like one.

Mutsuki can soften him up..


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

You on the anti MutsUrie camp too, Dev?


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Urie was happy for Shirazu getting his shit together, its just not his character to show it.. I think he was trying to encourage him his own way.
> 
> he is not a real douche, just acting like one.
> 
> Mutsuki can soften him up..



I wouldnt say he was happy for him, lol.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> You on the anti MutsUrie camp too, Dev?



Cancer ship is cancer.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Plus Urie a shit.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Urie only wants his promoshun


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> I wouldnt say he was happy for him, lol.



ok, maybe not exactly happy, but at least he didnt say "fuck you" or something along the lines.. an "ah oh" is the equivalent of "good for you" from Urie.

also take into account his kind of encouraging words like "I have high expectations of you" while he could have just said "you are fucking useless" since he actually was useless..


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Urie needs to go.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2015)

Shirazu with short hair


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

I love how he still has the little ahoge or w.e at the back of his hair.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> ok, maybe not exactly happy, but at least he didnt say "fuck you" or something along the lines.. an "ah oh" is the equivalent of "good for you" from Urie.
> 
> also take into account his kind of encouraging words like "I have high expectations of you" while he could have just said "you are fucking useless" since he actually was useless..



true, and I do agree mutsuki is the only one that has softened him up. Gonna need more insight on their relationship soon. It's like he's always with mutsuki but in a leading kind of way.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Shirazu's haircut looks nice on him


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Shirazu with that haircut looks sickly.. or like someone from a detention camp or something.

also he looks fucking slim..


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2015)

Urie's a little bitch, fuck that kid


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

starr said:


> Urie's a little bitch, fuck that kid



What she said.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Chapter 25


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

ayyyy

here we go


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

shit of course when im about to nap it comes out


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Kagune.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like Noro's mask.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

holy fuck that chapter was amazing


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh pls more world building


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ares said:


>


hivemind


Ares said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That Kagune.



Eto is bae


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

I hope people from 3 years ago (named or not) remember that mask and confront Haise.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

I thought it was really interesting, Saiko's convo with the other two ghouls 
How they felt sympathy for Saiko when she said her friends were killed...


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Well the CCG are seemingly becoming more powerful over the years so the Ghouls probably feel constant pressure just by existing, never knowing when they'll get caught/killed.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

troof


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> I hope people from 3 years ago (named or not) remember that mask and confront Haise.





yes


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

why are you talking to yourself you son of a motherless goat

did you post before you finished the chapter?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm posting as I read the chap.


Omg he's reading Amon's report.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh shit, we gunna see Haise talk to Don again, yes.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

oh 
this chapter was


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, that was a pretty great chapter again.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 8, 2015)

So Eto literally absorbs people and incorporates them into her kagune? Ishida pls nerf


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tfw Eto's so powerful she can make sentient beings out of her kagune aka noro


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> So Eto literally absorbs people and incorporates them into her kagune? Ishida pls nerf



still cant scratch autisma


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> tfw Eto's so powerful she can make sentient beings out of her kagune aka noro



Wouldn't be surprised tbh.

She's on a completely different level.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Noro is Eto's kagune which she pulled out to have a friend or something when she was a child to fend for herself. That would explain why his teeth are the exact same as Eto's other kagune, along with why he has to eat so much, because he does not have a host that can provide RC cells for him. We've seen other ghouls remove their Kagune from their body before and use it as a shield, considering that Eto's kagune talks its not too big of a stretch.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

interesting ghoul map..

didnt know triple blade is that strong she is like a ruler of a ward as aogiris representative..

would like to know more about the battle between 21 and 22.

and did Eto eat the german guy now or what?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> I'm pretty sure Noro is Eto's kagune which she pulled out* to have a friend* or something when she was a child to fend for herself. That would explain why his teeth are the exact same as Eto's other kagune, along with why he has to eat so much, because he does not have a host that can provide RC cells for him. We've seen other ghouls remove their Kagune from their body before and use it as a shield, considering that Eto's kagune talks its not too big of a stretch.



Yeah, wouldn't be surprised if this was the case.

It seems like she's had a pretty fucking rough life to say the least.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> interesting ghoul map..
> 
> didnt know triple blade is that strong she is like a ruler of a ward as aogiris representative..
> 
> ...



She isn't _that_ strong.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> She isn't _that_ strong.



still they chose her for some reason..


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> still they chose her for some reason..



Yeah and Banjou lead the 11th Ward and he's infinitely weaker, I don't think strength means everything.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

I wish they would have included the 4th Ward.

If anything just to hear news regarding who's in control and whatnot. 

I'm kind of disappointed we didn't hear anything about Pierrot but they're pretty enigmatic I guess so it shouldn't be a surprise there isn't much intel on them.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yeah and Banjou lead the 11th Ward and he's infinitely weaker, I don't think strength means everything.



Banjou was not chosen by Aogiri tree though..

I doubt they would put anyone in that position..


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Where does it say Miza was picked to rule the 18th Ward?

She could have joined Aogiri after already having taken control of the 18th Ward and then acted as their liaison.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> Where does it say Miza was picked to rule the 18th Ward?
> 
> She could have joined Aogiri after already having taken control of the 18th Ward and then acted as their liaison.



could, or could not..

I assumed based on Aogiri is in control and chose the representative. I guess if there is a ward which is like the Aogiris territory, it would be important for them to put a strong person in charge of it... not just let whoever controlled it before in the position if s/he is not one of their best.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Like I said, if she was already in charge of it by the time she joined Aogiri, why would they replace her?

S-rated Ghouls aren't shit.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> Like I said, if she was already in charge of it by the time she joined Aogiri, why would they replace her?
> 
> S-rated Ghouls aren't shit.



because of authority.. so other wards wouldnt see like some mediocre shit is in charge of Aogiris territory.

just because someone has a rate, it doesnt mean its accurate..when did she go all out?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> because of authority.. so other wards wouldnt see like some mediocre shit is in charge of Aogiris territory.
> 
> just because someone has a rate, it doesnt mean its accurate..when did she go all out?



how can you not contemplate that S ranking is generally in the top x% of ghouls and because we're following a small select few of chars who are extremely strong, they obviously will devalue the power of a lower but not low rank 
also a leader can just be strategically powerful, stop reading shitty shounens where my punch is stronger is everything 

also
>using ellipses in every post
autistic tbh


----------



## Ghost (Sep 8, 2015)

Great chapter. Eto's Kagune is insane.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Indeed, a glimpse into Eto's mind games was pretty erection-worthy too


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Eto needs dat development.

Touka needs dat development.

Shuu needs dat development.

Uta needs dat development.




Ishida when?


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

I think mutsuki knows about Haise's tick. When he touched his chin Mutsuki looked at Haise.

Also, Miza won her ward before aogiri I think. It was mentioned in the auction raid.

Also, I think those two ghouls saiko talked to were at the auction.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> I think mutsuki knows about Haise's tick. When he touched his chin Mutsuki looked at Haise.



I wouldn't be surprised. He's been the closest to Haise since the beginning and seems to observe/care for Haise a lot, if Hide could pick it up I'm sure Mutsuki could.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> how can you not contemplate that S ranking is generally in the top x% of ghouls and because we're following a small select few of chars who are extremely strong, they obviously will devalue the power of a lower but not low rank
> also a leader can just be strategically powerful, stop reading shitty shounens where my punch is stronger is everything
> 
> also
> ...



wow.. and here I thought this is a good place.

so if the ghouls get into a turf war, you say it doesnt matter how strong is the leader so s/he doesnt have to induce respect and fear? because sure there are no other S ranked ghouls in every other ward.

welcome on my ignore list.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> wow.. and here I thought this is a good place.
> 
> so if the ghouls get into a turf war, you say it doesnt matter how strong is the leader so s/he doesnt have to induce respect and fear? because sure there are no other S ranked ghouls in every other ward.
> 
> welcome on my ignore list.



Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying, a leader doesn't even need to fight
they can induce respect without singlehandly being able to solo an army (see: every general in history)

also
>someone's being relatively mean to me because I can't say stupid shit at will

stay terrible tbf


----------



## Ghost (Sep 8, 2015)

**


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

ya'll arguing for sum dum shit.  I didn't even put rica pitan on my ignore list after his trans rant


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

in other news


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> ya'll arguing for sum dum shit.  I didn't even put rica pitan on my ignore list after his trans rant


it's fun to pick on shitposters tbf


OS said:


> in other news



has he actually officially said anything about the root A adapt prior to this?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

>root a



Ugh

i'll probably get it reluctantly 'cause ishida's art OP


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> >root a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

If I was Ishida 




oh man i wouldn't stop until studio pierrot went bankrupt


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 8, 2015)

This chapter was great, can't wait til ghouls spread the word about Kaneki coming back.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> it's fun to pick on shitposters tbf
> 
> 
> has he actually officially said anything about the root A adapt prior to this?


yeah. He had a tumblr blog post about it. Idk where to find what he said exactly.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

oh here it is


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

oh this is gunna be good


----------



## Garcher (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> also a leader can just be strategically powerful, stop reading shitty shounens where my punch is stronger is everything
> 
> also
> >using ellipses in every post
> autistic tbh



you know whats funny? Tokyo Ghoul is all about strength. The  ghouls obviously determine their hierarchy by strength, and the CCG determines their ranks by strength as well, and all these guys who actually lead an operation and make decisions are high rank. All characters of relevance are super strong (as you admitted yourself).


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

or not


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> oh here it is



ahaha he literally avoided everything wrong with it

and


aka it was shit, hope it gets a good remake


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, pretty damn good chapter. Seeing Eto taunt and probe into Kanae...shit was legit.

Surprised the Qs are already making such massive progress: getting tons of info from different wards, finding out who controls what, etc. So good seeing Kaneki wear his mask again. Fuck yeah! Really glad to see Sasaki read Amon's logs/journals. Cannot fuckin wait until they meet up again.

Dr Kanou and Naki at the end, eh? Wonder what is going to be discussed...


Also, even though OS' sig has shown the Qs masks for a few days now, I'm still kinda disappointed Saiko's wasn't Pepe


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Was really expecting him to go no holds bar and eviscerate the anime.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

He can't exactly go HAM on the anime that made TG the 4th best selling manga of the year. And now re is selling around 800k a volume


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

He could go HAM on the studio that produced such an awful adaptation of a phenomenal series.



I guess formalities and all he couldn't but man, I'd be fuming.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> He can't exactly go HAM on the anime that made TG the 4th best selling manga of the year. And now re is selling around 800k a volume



yeah, exactly, even if it didn't it'd be kinda out of line too.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 8, 2015)

I wonder how many ghouls Kaneki must have cannibalized to be so feared on sight.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> *He could go HAM on the studio that produced such an awful adaptation of a phenomenal series.*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess formalities and all he couldn't but man, I'd be fuming.



Again, it wasn't that popular. If it was onepunch man or SNK I guess people would have a bit of a right to be mad. But tg was not that popular.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

SnK made the manga popular too tbf
but OS is right, before the anime not even tumblr talked about it


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> Again, it wasn't that popular. If it was onepunch man or SNK I guess people would have a bit of a right to be mad. But tg was not that popular.



You just said it bumped the manga's sales significantly, how could it not be popular?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> You just said it bumped the manga's sales significantly, how could it not be popular?



_because_ of the anime, it bumped in sales
As in, no one knew it existed then oh a new seasonal anime then I might read the manga then oh this shisz is actually decent

And spreads like that


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> You just said it bumped the manga's sales significantly, how could it not be popular?



The anime did bump the manga sales significantly when the tg manga was not popular. 

I think you're assuming that making an anime is that simple that they'd give it the best quality treatment so quickly.It would take at least a year to make it as good in quality as season 1.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

OS said:


> It did bump the manga sales significantly when the tg manga was not popular.
> 
> I think you're assuming that making an anime is that simple that they'd give it the best quality treatment so quickly.It would take at least a year to make it as good in quality as season 1.



Season 1 was awful too.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

season 1 was good. The aogiri arc was a bit rushed but season 1 animated the weak part of tg.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

I loathe unfaithful adaptations.

Should have just done it like Souma.


----------



## Esket (Sep 8, 2015)

After reading 43 I wonder what the ghoul situation is like in other countries. I wouldn't be surprized if there are organizations more powerful than Aogiri's tree.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Ayyy


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Esket said:


> After reading 43 I wonder what the ghoul situation is like in other countries. I wouldn't be surprized if there are organizations more powerful than Aogiri's tree.



nazi ghouls when


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

german ghouls be ded


----------



## Araragi (Sep 8, 2015)

eto da besso


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Germany final battleground


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

za blitzkreigo


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2015)

Hm....ghouls in other places? I bet the ghouls in America would be chubby. Probably not a lotta ghouls in Israel though.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2015)

This thread needs more people


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Hm....ghouls in other places? I bet the ghouls in America would be chubby. Probably not a lotta ghouls in Israel though.



das racistly stereotypical

and 100% correct


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

actually
i kind of wondered
rize binge ate but she never got as big as big madam
how


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> das racistly stereotypical
> 
> and 100% correct


LIKE IN AFRICA
ARE EVEN THE GHOULS STARVING THERE


Satsuki said:


> actually
> i kind of wondered
> rize binge ate but she never got as big as big madam
> how



GOAT metabolism


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> das racistly stereotypical
> 
> and 100% correct



What you mean? How's it stereotypical?


----------



## Quuon (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> actually
> i kind of wondered
> rize binge ate but she never got as big as big madam
> how



Whooping peoples asses 24/7 keeps you ripped.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> What you mean? How's it stereotypical?



>assuming american ghouls would be chubby


>HOW'S THAT STEREOTYPICAL


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2015)

But i'm American. Plus our government sucks and the ghouls would run rampant here.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

idk why but i always pictures ghoul being more abundant in asian and european countries
i guess cuz nippon and germany are the only ones mentioned in tg that i remember


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Tatara is from China so there are Chinese Ghouls as well at least.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

american diet might kill a ghoul anyway if they ate an american


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> idk why but i always pictures ghoul being more abundant in asian and european countries
> i guess cuz nippon and germany are the only ones mentioned in tg that i remember



do you mean sparce not abundant


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> american diet might kill a ghoul anyway if they ate an american



no meat just fat


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> do you mean sparce not abundant



Well they're not sparse in Tokyo.


Germany now since they've been rekt, as well as China.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> do you mean sparce not abundant



sorry my vocab a shit
i meant like, theyre more in europe and asia


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 8, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> sorry my vocab a shit
> i meant like, theyre more in europe and asia



oh then u were right with abundant

i thought u meant since we dont see any outside of japan+germany then there aren't much


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Started binge reading :RE

Magnificent! ~

My heart can't handle this. I'm at the Rose family arc, almost caught up.


Takizawa vs sasan.......hmm really showed how kaneki has such a great moral compass. Despite being tortured and going through all this shit he never lost his self and humanity.

Takizawa on the other hand did a complete 360 and gave in to the madness in the same situation. Never liked his character,  so I enjoy him as a psycho half ghoul.


----------



## Goud (Sep 9, 2015)

As far as Ghoul nationalities go so far we have:

Japanese (obviously)
German (Kanae)
Chinese (Tatara)
Russian (Donato)

Any others?

Exploring the Ghoul situation in other countries would have potential, though it would enlarge the scope to the point where one might wonder if it's a wise thing to do. I can see Haise and co. make a trip to Germany though.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

I ship mutsuki and torso


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Torso is a tragic romantic. I root for him.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Ah Sasan is masked 

Beutiful, the two have become 1. His black hair has come back also as his place in human society grows
.

I think he will try and find a middle ground or something if he regains his memories, unsure how that will play out though. Hoping like Odin this new resurrection of kaneki grows in wisdom. Fragmented personality, he could go insane. 

Mmmmmmm I like all the new characters except the neet chic, she needs more character development


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Mutsuki is splendid. Especially like her mask. She seems attracted to the funny promotion dude. So is she a Trans boy??? I know she is a girl anatomically.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

He is a trans boy, yes


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Cute. X.x

Lol @ ghouls recognizing the kaneki mask. Damn is he notorious .

Oh ya he use to cannibalize ghouls when he was powering up.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

>wanting someone who would rape and murder mucchan to be in a romantic relationship with mucchan



What in the fuck?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

He will change, 
The relationship dynamic has already changed, she's _stronger_


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

I like how the serial killer ghouls, behave like real serial killers and they have a sexual  aspect to who they hunt and how.

Csi: ghoul


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> >wanting someone who would rape and murder mucchan to be in a romantic relationship with mucchan
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 9, 2015)

Hinami and Kaneki is the only ship in this manga


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> >wanting someone who would rape and murder mucchan to be in a romantic relationship with mucchan
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck?



You WOULD think it's weird but people ship shuuneki.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

ShuuNeki isn't the same as Torso and Mucchan.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 9, 2015)

Goud said:


> Exploring the Ghoul situation in other countries would have potential, though it would enlarge the scope to the point where one might wonder if it's a wise thing to do. I can see Haise and co. make a trip to Germany though.



Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> ShuuNeki isn't the same as Torso and Mucchan.



really? Creepy dude that wants to eat kaneki while he eats someone else and he also keeps a napkin of kanekis blood so he can sniff it?





Also, here's some touken


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

OS said:


> really? Creepy dude that wants to eat kaneki while he eats someone else and he also keeps a napkin of kanekis blood so he can sniff it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually now that you put it that way... 





Fuck ships.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Mutsuki x me


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't ship ShuuNeki but it's different cuz
Hot yaois 
Where as Torso isn't considered attractive

Also Shuu seems to actually care for Kaneki a little


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think Shuu is fully aware of what he feels tbh.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

Best girl belongs with best boy it's how the world works


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

The World works only when King Crimson fucks it in the ass, no other way in which it works properly.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

Part 5 was worst jjba part


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Your opinion is objectively worse than Rica Patin's autism.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 9, 2015)

OS said:


> Part 5 was worst jjba part


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Dat Toukaneki post


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

TouKen salts me 'cause Ken isn't Ken anymore.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

All he ever does is bring pain to Touka.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> I don't think Shuu is fully aware of what he feels tbh.


True love


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

4>2>3>1>>>>>>5


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> Your opinion is objectively worse than Rica Patin's autism.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Wait you like DIU teh besto OS?
Dats muh fav part


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

It was shorter than 3 which is good. Josuke and his friend were a great duo and Kira was a good villain.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

>kira
>a good villain



You mean he was a good character.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

I do mean villain.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

I used to like Kira a lot but  
Mostly I liked Killer Queen cause she kawaii


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

He was a bad villain, he is a good character.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I used to like Kira a lot but
> Mostly I liked Killer Queen cause she kawaii



>she


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

always makes me kek


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2015)

Could this be him using it

that kanae looool


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2015)

Every time I see those $300 trump deck cards on eBay I get so salted


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 10, 2015)

Kanae gunna die before all that shit happens.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 10, 2015)

OS said:


> Could this be him using it
> 
> that kanae looool


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Aweee yeah, new volume of :re out in one full week.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear god.....
So much wrong with that "art"


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

looks like a blob of slime


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2015)

Thought there were some spoilers 
Can't see the pic


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2015)

So i stopped at 34ish, how upsetting are the later chapters?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Upsetting in what sense? And do you mean P1 or :re?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 11, 2015)

the butterface, jesus christ

my bum is prettier


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

mfw people make shit art and post it on tumblr for praise


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2015)

Ares said:


> Upsetting in what sense? And do you mean P1 or :re?



:re, and upsetting as in, does kaneki have another crisis?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> :re, and upsetting as in, does kaneki have another crisis?



Well he's still Haise and is dealing with a lot of psychological issues so I guess in the sense of it being emotionally upsetting, yeah.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 11, 2015)

mfw people draw art that's already been drawn in the exact same poses(like may as well trace), post it on deviantart and expect praise


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2015)

Now that the image loaded
Looks better than my art  dunno what y'all fussin about


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

like y tho

most of it looks like ass cheeks anyway


at least use lineart and use different methods or something


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 11, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Now that the image loaded
> Looks better than my art  dunno what y'all fussin about



yours is way better


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

She looks like a koala bear mixed with a slime monster girl.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

I havent' seen satsukis art. Also, I think it's good.I get the complaint about the hair but it's good as a style and since saiko is fat the cheeks make sense.

Also

>complaining about re chapters.

 I laff.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Nah, that art genuinely looks bad.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2015)

Re and BnH best weeklies  


Pete


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Tfw JoJolion is monthly.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2015)

Jojo and Kuroshit besto monthlies
Not caught up with either though


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Kuroshit seems lame af to me.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

When does re come out usually?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

spoilers tonight, chapter sunday


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh shit someone actually made a haise and touka doujin


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you talking about Operating Room?


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't know the name but it's from some recent comiket


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

I hope biting is involved 
That is canon


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

Wish I could show pic but it's not allowed here.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

oh lol, that's on sadpanda already


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)

I could however link you to my tumblr page but you might accidently scroll into it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

ye, part of it is on sadpanda


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2015)

oh my  I need the whole thing


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

if you can remind me i'll pm it to you when it's fully scan/lated


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool I'll follow ur Tumblr os


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2015)

Hmmm doujin isn't a tragedy not canon

Kaneki not getting cucked while trying to save his girl


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

>getting cucked
>save his girl
>assuming you're talking about touka


gtfo


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2015)

tsukiyama v4 cover



now for spoilers



feelios

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2015)

Second pic


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









> With Rize as the base, we tried out 1200 humans and only three succeeded. Percentage-wise that’s only 0.0025%
> 
> Of the three two of them are far inferior in ability to the prototype “Kaneki Ken”


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2015)

Tres bon Cover


----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yikes. That body count.


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2015)

xinfinity


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2015)

OH YES

THE COVER IS SHUU


OH FUCK YES 





Hurry up volume pls come to me.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2015)

So it seems that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kijima now knows that the tsukiyamas and rose are related


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2015)

chinese scans

Chinese scans


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2015)

that cover looks great


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2015)

ishida posted this


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2015)

OS said:


> ishida posted this



Ribs


----------



## Quuon (Sep 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kijima though. 

I really hope Kaneki gets his shit together soon. He's even more of a wreck than he was before and I didn't think that'd be possible.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2015)

Naki


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh that's cute


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2015)

Hmm, so I guess we know why Amon is called Floppy now.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2015)

Oho, Haise wants to save Ken because he wants to know Ken, this is interesting.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2015)

Shuuuuu


----------



## Esket (Sep 13, 2015)

No Yomo, Saiko, Eto, or Touka this chapter? Then I rate it as a meh/10.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, pretty shocked Shuu backed away from basically being able to change Sasaki -> Kaneki on the spot. He even said that him returning to Kaneki was fate, and it would most likely happen whether he wanted it to or not. Oh well...it's coming.

Christ, Patchwerk just straight up executed them, eh? Rough...


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kijima character reeks of stereotypical creepy-agent-man-who's-up-to-no-good-and-holy-fuck-you-should-stay-away-from-him. Also I really dislike his character design. It feels like Ishida hasn't put much effort into it. I mean, faces can be distorted and disfigured, but not like that. And it would work for a comedy character, but Kijima isn't one of those. In a universe where they've tried to make it as logical as possible, he just sticks out like a sore thumb. And not in a good way, either.

I really hope Ishida doesn't pull a second Mado. He can't, and shouldn't give every single character a tragic backstory. The effect is starting to wear off.
Some people are just truly evil because they were born that way.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

His face is burnrd/mutilated


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like a nightmare before christMas character


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2015)

His face was messed up by Jail


----------



## Goud (Sep 14, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Kijima character reeks of stereotypical creepy-agent-man-who's-up-to-no-good-and-holy-fuck-you-should-stay-away-from-him. Also I really dislike his character design. It feels like Ishida hasn't put much effort into it. I mean, faces can be distorted and disfigured, but not like that. And it would work for a comedy character, but Kijima isn't one of those. In a universe where they've tried to make it as logical as possible, he just sticks out like a sore thumb. And not in a good way, either.
> 
> I really hope Ishida doesn't pull a second Mado. He can't, and shouldn't give every single character a tragic backstory. The effect is starting to wear off.
> Some people are just truly evil because they were born that way.



I do agree that Kijima could use some more development to make him stick out from the shady and cruel investigator stereotype. I actually like his appearance though. It makes him creepy when he needs to be and at the very least distinguishes him from the rest of the CCG cast, most of which have such generic appearances that I tend to have no clue who's on screen until someone calls their name.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 14, 2015)

Good chapter.

Shocked at Shuu! Guess it would only cause problems/confusion to come on so strongly at this point. I think he wants Haise to go beyond his curious uncertain phase and become what Kaneki became before he acts on it all as that's the person he was infatuated with.

Patch is alright, and has obviously been brutally tortured. Hence his sadistic personality towards ghouls, I'm assuming.


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Dark (Sep 14, 2015)

So Takizawa is the only half ghoul made out of Yoshimura's kakuhou so far..
 intersting


----------



## Goud (Sep 14, 2015)

Dark said:


> So Takizawa is the only half ghoul made out of Yoshimura's kakuhou so far..
> intersting



Not the only one. Just the only one that was successful, resulting in a half-ghoul with stable powers at the very least. ''Floppy'' may have some of Yoshimura's abilities, but is probably unstable/impaired in ways. We've already seen Floppy fire Ukaku darts, so he has some sort of kagune.


----------



## Dark (Sep 14, 2015)

Goud said:


> Not the only one. Just the only one that was successful, resulting in a half-ghoul with stable powers at the very least. ''Floppy'' may have some of Yoshimura's abilities, but is probably unstable/impaired in ways. We've already seen Floppy fire Ukaku darts, so he has some sort of kagune.



Was it confirmed that it was Yoshimura's kakuhou? When we get the confirmation then yes, it implies that Amon wasn't a successful test subject.

Thing is I don't see why Amon wouldn't be a successful result when Takizawa is one.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Amon shit on Taki physically and mentally. 

Dude is gonna be guts from Berserk


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Amon shit on Taki physically and mentally.
> 
> Dude is gonna be guts from Berserk



he's no where close to guts's SUFFERING


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

No one is close to level of Guts' suffering man, no one.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah,dont tell me that 2 skinny shota type guy is the only succesful half ghoul when you probably need a very strong immune system and body to bear all the surgeries.it makes no sense.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

Shota?

Ken and Takizawa?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it's likely that Amon is just imperfect as a ghoul hybrid. If you remember, his hand seemed to have a weird shape, with only 3 fingers. Maybe he's just mutated in some way hence why he is considered "imperfect". He could very well be stronger than Takizawa despite that.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

Well that's pretty much confirmed at this point.

In this chapter Kanou called failures "floppies" and Amon's epithet is "Floppy".


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ares said:


> Shota?
> 
> Ken and Takizawa?


They are short and slender build...

What was the word for evolved ghouls? Amon has to be that by now, dude has only been cannibalizing other ghouls.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 14, 2015)

Kaneki... WHEN!!!!


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> They are short and slender build...
> 
> What was the word for evolved ghouls? Amon has to be that by now, dude has only been cannibalizing other ghouls.



That's not what shota means.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> They are short and slender build...
> 
> What was the word for evolved ghouls? Amon has to be that by now, dude has only been cannibalizing other ghouls.



Kakuja.


Also, those two idiots have pretty high rc levels.
They'd probably be ~S rate when they have access to their kagunes.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 15, 2015)

Ares said:


> Hmm, so I guess we know why Amon is called Floppy now.



pretty sure one of the twins is Floppy

amon doesnt even seem to have an owl/rize base


----------



## Goud (Sep 15, 2015)

Vasco said:


> pretty sure one of the twins is Floppy
> 
> amon doesnt even seem to have an owl/rize base



How would you know? Floppy rescues Saiko and clearly attacks the creepy ghoul dude with those projectiles only an ukaku can produce. Yoshimura is an ukaku, so if he's a failed prototype, he'd be one with a Yoshimura base.



On another note, didn't Donato give Sasaki the real name of ''Floppy'' in one of the first chapters? If he had told him it was Amon, wouldn't Sasaki have responded with more recognition upon reading Amon's name in the reports about Kaneki?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 15, 2015)

Goud said:


> How would you know? Floppy rescues Saiko and clearly attacks the creepy ghoul dude with those projectiles only an ukaku can produce. Yoshimura is an ukaku, so if he's a failed prototype, he'd be one with a Yoshimura base.



pretty sure thats amon, yea, but amon aint floppy according to the last chap

see, if he was hed be mentioned together with takizawa as the twins were mentioned with kaneki despite them being failures or floppies

also there was a chap where one of the twins appeared and the enemy aogiri called her Floppy and then by the last name


----------



## Vasco (Sep 15, 2015)

but you're right about that being an ukaku so who knows really whats up


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2015)

So the v4 omakes for re are out and someone roughly translated them



here's v4


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2015)

The feeling of shit coming out

Thanks for da post great stuff


----------



## Goud (Sep 15, 2015)

The Tatara and Hakatori bit is adorable. You'd almost forget what they do for a living.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

If Hakatori is a male I'm gunna lose my shit.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 15, 2015)

Ares said:


> If Hakatori is a male I'm gunna lose my shit.



he is, pretty sure it was confirmed by the pronouns or some shit


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

>draw it a girl
>call it a boy
>it's actually a girl


sasuga japan


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 15, 2015)

It's not really a surprise all the sub humans on tumblr like the series with thjs gendershit


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

i guarantee at least one person who had never heard about/seen anime/manga before picked up tokyo ghoul just to read mucchan's gender SUFFERING


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 15, 2015)

Ares said:


> >draw it a girl
> >call it a boy
> >it's actually a girl
> 
> ...



to quote my boy skorp

>draw a girl
>call it a boy
_________________
JAPAN IS KILLING THEIR OWN COUNTRY
DRAW A SUPER CUTE GIRL
EVERYONE FALLS IN LOVE WITH HER
OOPS IT'S A GUY FOOLED YA LPL
AND NOW EVERYONE IS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

JAPAN IS KILLING ITSELF


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2015)

tbf i get tumblrs like for mutsuki. Other than that those shuuneki people have trash taste.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> to quote my boy skorp
> 
> >draw a girl
> >call it a boy
> ...



Scorps da GOAT, he's never wrong.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> he is, pretty sure it was confirmed by the pronouns or some shit


Wtf 


Too cute

Gayayagagagayag


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 15, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> to quote my boy skorp
> 
> >draw a girl
> >call it a boy
> ...


kek'd


OS said:


> tbf i get tumblrs like for mutsuki. Other than that those shuuneki people have trash taste.


only now rationalising the mind of a fujoshi?


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2015)

I never understood it in the first place. Tsukiyama is a better person now but he was a creep at first. And Kaneki said he looked like a model only once.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

>implying there's every any sense in what fujoshit think


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2015)

Fujoshit


----------



## Goud (Sep 15, 2015)

Shipping folk, especially in places like tumblr, will use literally any vague bit of affection as a catalyst for an all-out ship. If a character says anything like ''I like you'' to another, that's enough. I guess that's just how it is, people want to live their fantasies.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 15, 2015)

The Quinx


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ares said:


> >implying there's every any sense in what fujoshit think



Homophobic much?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 15, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Homophobic much?



>strawmanning

pls go tumblr


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Homophobic much?



Fuck out of here.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2015)

Goud said:


> Shipping folk, especially in places like tumblr, will use literally any vague bit of affection as a catalyst for an all-out ship. If a character says anything like ''I like you'' to another, that's enough. I guess that's just how it is, people want to live their fantasies.



Touken aint no fantasy, fam


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2015)

hahaha 

god u guys r funny


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2015)

Hinamis diaries from cochlea prison


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooh she mentioned the meals ghouls get ...


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2015)

> Fan: Kaneki family’s jazz band - I just can’t, Sensei… What kind of piece are they playing!? The calendar looks fun!
> 
> Ishida: I wonder if it’s a Tsukiyama original… I want Hinami to sing “unravel.” (I can’t really make sense of this last bit - perhaps some kind of idiom?)


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 16, 2015)

>SAMPLE

oh ffs


----------



## Quuon (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw this  linked in another forum and thought it sounded pretty cool. What do you guys think?


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it makes sense


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2015)

unf so cute


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy shit

She has pink hair?
She looks moe in Dat pic o.o


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2015)

So cute fuck


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2015)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Torso also wrote a diary


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh God


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Oh God



why you gotta be a hater?


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Oh God



Probably what torso said as he came to the thought of mutsuki


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2015)

muuchan is his little girl OuO


----------



## Jhonny117 (Sep 17, 2015)

from Ishida's twitter


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2015)

that's a man


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2015)

^  

Rize is a succubus, poor Kaneki


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2015)

starr said:


> ^
> 
> Rize is a succubus, poor Kaneki



that's a man dressed as rize starr you can't tell me I'm wrong


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2015)

I won't


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2015)

thats starrs fetish


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2015)

tfw it's actually kanae dressed as her, we get the world we deserve


----------



## Quuon (Sep 17, 2015)

OS said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mutsuki is going to kill the shit out of this dude.


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2015)

OS said:


> thats starrs fetish



and what? :rofl


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2015)

> Ui Koori
> 
> Hobbies - making photo scrapbooks, riding horses
> 
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2015)

They're cute


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 18, 2015)

> Ui Koori
> 
> Hobbies - making photo scrapbooks, riding horse



>draw it a girl
>call it a boy
>acts like a girl



Fuck.
Off.
Japan.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> tfw it's actually kanae dressed as her, we get the world we deserve


Oh wtf


No wonder 
Dat jaw


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

Mmmmm pink haired ditz girl my favorite right now


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2015)

spoileres are out early, time for feels 




also some images from the tg anime book



and some translations for the spoiled parts


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



eto is so sadistic

"Eto: You just have to snatch away that person?s 'most important thing?"

oh shit


----------



## Quuon (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheesh. This really puts things into perspective when you realize Takizawa dealt with that shit for years.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kanae will become another Takizawa?Please no
Somebody needs to murder the sick  f.cker already.
She is the one who tortured Takizawa probably.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 18, 2015)

holy shit eto is amazing


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 18, 2015)

Ul said:


> holy shit eto is amazing



she was better in s1, for shame ulbro OuO


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2015)

She didn't do much in s1 compared to now. She's much more directly involved with the characters than being in the background. Anteiku raid being the exception of course.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

Am I the only one here who sings unravel in the shower ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 18, 2015)

OS said:


> She didn't do much in s1 compared to now. She's much more directly involved with the characters than being in the background. Anteiku raid being the exception of course.



Yeah and sadly she is comically over the top, like most chars now which I find bad. I like her in p1 where she was just a schemer who made like one crazy face at the end and wrote dank books in her free time.

The hurp durp look at how stronk and crazy I am, I am ur god lemme make you crazy and worship me is just eh to me, preferences and all ofc.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sharing her bone, is refrance to god taking a rib from Adam to make eve. 

Is she going to power him up by implanting some of her ghoul organ stuff in him? That would be interesting, though a bit farfetched.

Feel bad for the kid.  Torture and brainwashing


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

Ya but
Mmmmmmm the god complex works with her character.

Kinda bored with the old apple and the garden reference, but eto being strongest can call herself the god of the ghouls. In contrast to her Arima is described as the unfairness of god. He has so much ability and potential out of no where. One color page even has arima with blood cover one lens of his glasses. He is like the one eyed king of the humans,  the Ying to Eto's yang.

But kaneki will hopefully surpass them all.
The hanged man.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah and sadly she is comically over the top, like most chars now which I find bad. I like her in p1 where she was just a schemer who made like one crazy face at the end and wrote dank books in her free time.
> 
> The hurp durp look at how stronk and crazy I am, I am ur god lemme make you crazy and worship me is just eh to me, preferences and all ofc.


She's still scheming tough but we are now more aware of it. I think it's just that since we already saw how she is there's no point in hiding it from the reader. Especially since she is confirmed to be the main bad guy in all of this atm.


RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's feeding him her rc cells. Idk the process though. Maybe we'll get it the start of next chapter.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if she can control him remotely? Afterall she is able to make her growth parts talk etc.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2015)

OS said:


> and some translations for the spoiled parts


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 18, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah and sadly she is comically over the top, like most chars now which I find bad. I like her in p1 where she was just a schemer who made like one crazy face at the end and wrote dank books in her free time.
> 
> The hurp durp look at how stronk and crazy I am, I am ur god lemme make you crazy and worship me is just eh to me, preferences and all ofc.



aha, fair points actually, but we just didn't really have any exposure to her in part 1 and what we did she was actually stupidly strong but that got devalued by autisma. Though, her sadism was heavily foreshadowed by juuzou and veggiebro where she cut off the latter's leg to match and exclaimed that point. So, I don't think it's necessarily out of nowhere, but indeed, as you say can be over the top depending on preference.

I like it myself since  characters are usually my thing


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2015)

Chinese scans


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2015)

Wish they made a tg fighting game,  their current games look like shit.
Or an action rpg maybe.


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2015)

I hate looking at the Raws, I'd rather wait for the translated chapter


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2015)

The Root A drafts



translations


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Wish they made a tg fighting game,  their current games look like shit.
> Or an action rpg maybe.



Imagine a TG game like DMC/Bayonetta style.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 19, 2015)

>see spoilers of kanae's face


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2015)

Blade said:


> Imagine a TG game like DMC/Bayonetta style.



I dont see how that would work. DMC and Bayo are very quick over the top action when it comes to melee. Something like Ninja Storm seems more fitting imo.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 19, 2015)

OS said:


> Something like Ninja Storm seems more fitting imo.



pls no


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2015)

You dont have to like Naruto but Ninja Storm is hella fun


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Esket (Sep 19, 2015)

Something like Protype would fit the gameplay. If they make one, they should give you the option to customize your character and pick your kagune.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 19, 2015)

Ul said:


> aha, fair points actually, but we just didn't really have any exposure to her in part 1 and what we did she was actually stupidly strong but that got devalued by autisma. Though, her sadism was heavily foreshadowed by juuzou and veggiebro where she cut off the latter's leg to match and exclaimed that point. So, I don't think it's necessarily out of nowhere, but indeed, as you say can be over the top depending on preference.
> 
> I like it myself since  characters are usually my thing


Sadistic Eto is best Eto


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

OS said:


> I dont see how that would work. DMC and Bayo are very quick over the top action when it comes to melee. Something like Ninja Storm seems more fitting imo.




If we speak about fighting gameplay wise, either GG or KOF like wise.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Flower design isn't part of it but here's the whole volume spread


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Very beautiful


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2015)

Kanae is just too pretty


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

Man I'm going to need tissues at the end of this story arc, I can already tell.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone down to pool for several boxes of kleenex?


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

Blade said:


> Imagine a TG game like DMC/Bayonetta style.


Fluid movement Bayonetta style.

Maybe a free roam city game like spiderman/gta etc. Eat humans or ghouls explore the districts.  go to that underground ghoul city.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2015)

I can only imagine how well this operation is going to go for Sasaki once he realizes Shuu is Kaneki's friend


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 20, 2015)

The chapter is out.
Link removed

What happened to Shuu on the page where the ccg approaching the Tsukiyama  mansion?Shuu's dad knocked him out?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2015)

Feels like there are mssing pages.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> The chapter is out.
> Link removed
> 
> What happened to Shuu on the page where the ccg approaching the Tsukiyama  mansion?Shuu's dad knocked him out?



Maybe so he won't be forced to fight the investigators.
Too bad, i actually like his dad.


Inb4 sss-rate.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 20, 2015)

If Haise, Takizawa, Kanae and Amon  had a meeting on the topic “Victims of Eto” and the Tokyo ghoul fandom was there trying to justify Eto and her actions.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2015)

Wtf.


----------



## Goud (Sep 20, 2015)

I am pretty sure Noro is just a huge, detached walking kagune portion of Eto, or just someone who went through the same thing Kanae just did. The mouths on Eto's kagune resemble the one on  Noro's mask. His kagune looks quite similar too, with mouths of its own. There's also those clocks you see around Kanae; Noro carried around a similar one during the big Aogiri battle.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> The chapter is out.
> Link removed
> 
> What happened to Shuu on the page where the ccg approaching the Tsukiyama  mansion?Shuu's dad knocked him out?



I imagine he knocked Shuu out to have Matsumae escape with him knowing that the Doves are coming. Thus Shuu wouldn't resist his father's plea to have him leave instead of helping fight the Doves off 'cause his father obviously wants him to live.



This chapter though. 



Kanae.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Eto is just misunderstood, she's just lonely is all


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

nah jk she's a crazy bitch and it's great


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Need more eto teasing imo tbh


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Need more Touka.

Need more Eto.

Need more Uta.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

Goud said:


> *I am pretty sure Noro is just a huge, detached walking kagune portion of Eto*, or just someone who went through the same thing Kanae just did. The mouths on Eto's kagune resemble the one on  Noro's mask. His kagune looks quite similar too, with mouths of its own. There's also those clocks you see around Kanae; Noro carried around a similar one during the big Aogiri battle.


Would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> Eto is just misunderstood, she's just lonely is all


Naruto will save her.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Actually shit, Tatara flashback when?


----------



## Goud (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Actually shit, Tatara flashback when?



We'll get one when he and Houji (that investigator who was after him in the past back in China and stuff) have a serious battle.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Goud said:


> We'll get one when he and Houji (that investigator who was after him in the past back in China and stuff) have a serious battle.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.

Hopefully that's the case, I've been wanting more Tatara screen time since the Aogiri Raid.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 20, 2015)

Goud said:


> I am pretty sure Noro is just a huge, detached walking kagune portion of Eto,



Chibi made that speculation two or three weeks ago on YouTube.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Chibi made that speculation two or three weeks ago on YouTube.



So did all of us here the second we finished the chapter when it released.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Chibi  YouTube.



so did we the second the chapter was out
and are we supposed to know who this irrelevant teenage meme tier youtuber should be?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> So did all of us here the second we finished the chapter when it released.



Oh my I wasn't aware......touch? Naruto forums touche.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> so did we the second the chapter was out
> and are we supposed to know who this irrelevant teenage meme tier youtuber should be?



I thought you was taking credit for his theory so assumed you would know him, my bad I haven't visited this thread in a while so just jumped the gun thinking you was taking credit for someone else's theory.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> I thought you was taking credit for his theory so assumed you would know him, my bad I haven't visited this thread in a while so just jumped the gun thinking you was taking credit for someone else's theory.



it's not his theory, half the fanbase thought of it you mongoloid
again
no one knows who this irrelevant guy is


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> it's not his theory, half the fanbase thought of it you mongoloid
> again
> no one knows who this irrelevant guy is



It appears so, calm down you lady boy I have already seen the error in my initial statement.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

YOOOOOO, you just got called a ladyboy Pete, take that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass nignog.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

L O L,


----------



## Goud (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not taking credit for anything, just reaffirmed what I (and a lot of people) already were speculating, since this chapter foreshadows it even more. Most people probably connected the dots when Eto revealed her kagune and I remember mentioning it as a joke to a friend when we learned kagune can be detached and made to act on their own. I don't really keep track of who has already come up with what theory on whatever forum or youtube channel (never heard of that youtuber either), and don't intend to either since this is not a contest. That's all, let's move on.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Fluid movement Bayonetta style.
> 
> Maybe a free roam city game like spiderman/gta etc. Eat humans or ghouls explore the districts.  go to that underground ghoul city.




Basically a fusion of Prototype and Bayonetta in this case. 


And having a soundtrack similar to what Metal Gear Rising had.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Actually shit, Tatara flashback when?




When Kaneki will fully return. :diosmirk


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Why would that randomly trigger a Tatara flashback?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> It appears so, calm down you lady boy I have already seen the error in my initial statement.





Ares said:


> YOOOOOO, you just got called a ladyboy Pete, take that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass nignog.





RemChu said:


> L O L,


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

YO I FUCKING KNEW IT.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

In the essence that Tatara isn't important material. 


That's what i meant.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

>Kaneki returning
>Tatara not being important




Ay Pete can you link that Umaru reaction?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Blade said:


> In the essence that Tatara isn't important material.
> 
> 
> That's what i meant.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

Kaneki, Eto, Arima and Touka are the important characters in TG, after all.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> I thought you was taking credit for his theory so assumed you would know him, my bad I haven't visited this thread in a while so just jumped the gun thinking you was taking credit for someone else's theory.



The only real theorists I bother with is people on tumblr. That noro thing is anyone with basic eyesights and sense to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Also chibi is that fuckin dude that theorized Togashi and Ishida were the same person


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Blade said:


> Kaneki, Eto, Arima and Touka are the important characters in TG, after all.



>no akira and amon

shit taste bruh.

akira best girl


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Sounds like an idiot.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> akira best girl





OS said:


> shit taste bruh.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> akira best girl






she's not even second best


----------



## Ghost (Sep 20, 2015)

damn kanae u got fucked up


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Kanae bruh, like holy fuck Eto savage af.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2015)

Akira and Amon. 

Hmm, they are good characters, i agree.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's something you probably find chibi talking about and if he does it comes from tumblr first



> t seems that in the official art kanae is vomiting flowers ( I think they’re roses). Andy don’t know if it’s been mentioned before, but he seems to be suffering from the fictional sickness of “ Hanahaki Byou”.
> 
> The disease is basically when a person starts coughing up/vomiting rose petals due to severe unrequited love. If nothing is done, the person will eventully die of suffocation and heart failure.
> 
> ...






> Like are you even trying to have a respectable opinion or what?



My powerlevel is clearly too high for you to understand superior gourmet tastes


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

>Can't even skew image to the screen

tru faggotry


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> My powerlevel is clearly too high for you to understand superior gourmet tastes



OStism OP today.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

this page lol


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Here are all the extras from volume 4 translated


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> I get triggered over the sadpanda emote being called sadpanda since it's an indirect sexualisation to lain, goml
> either way you gotta watch that shit, i didn't even see it on that list of anime you asked me about even though attack on titan was on it
> 
> 
> big dick ava masterrace



Ay chill out with dat shit, that emote is GOAT. 



You do know I watched the first ep right? 



And it is on the list, what are you talking about?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2015)

Ravaged by the savage. 

Nobody ever bought her clothes, Eto is basically Africa at this point. No wonder she is so mad.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Unloved and hungry as fuck.


Morglay onto somethin' with this Africa shit yo.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Ay chill out with dat shit, that emote is GOAT.
> 
> 
> And it is on the list, what are you talking about?


the emote is, the code isn't 

I knew you'd edit it so I went back especially to look to see if I hadn't gone crazy when you'd say about it now 


Morglay said:


> Ravaged by the savage.
> 
> Nobody ever bought her clothes, Eto is basically Africa at this point. No wonder she is so mad.


she ain't got no time to buy new clothes everytime she summons the tree of fucking life out her back


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Unloved and hungry as fuck.
> 
> 
> Morglay onto somethin' with this Africa shit yo.



yo you can't say this bout eto


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> the emote is, the code isn't
> 
> I knew you'd edit it so I went back especially to look to see if I hadn't gone crazy when you'd say about it now



Everything about it is GOAT. 

Plus 99% of the people who use the emote don't even understand the code anyway. 

Fuck are you on about? I didn't edit shit. 



Ul said:


> yo you can't say this bout eto



I just did, deal wiff it.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2015)

The world fucks with you for decades but is shocked when you turn round with a spiked strap-on and some metal playing ready to give it right back... Yeah Eto = Africa.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Morglay said:


> The world fucks with you for decades but is shocked when you turn round with a spiked strap-on and some metal playing ready to give it right back... Yeah Eto = Africa.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Salt level: Ocean.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Eto could spit molten lava about her life on a mixtape.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Salt level: Ocean.





OS said:


> Eto could spit molten lava about her life on a mixtape.



she's a basketball american now?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2015)

what is going on here


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Pete's getting salty 'cause his secondary waifu be the personification of Africa.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> Here are all the extras from volume 4 translated


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Pete's getting salty 'cause his secondary waifu be the personification of Africa.



you 


dem emotes doe


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

amon is best grill you sickos


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Mittens pls


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Mittens pls



m8 did you see how ripped he is? and unlike orca he has nice facial aesthetics combined with one of the most autistic feats in the history of feats(the 90 million pushups at akira's place).


amon is best grill


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2015)

Jesus, this thread right now. 



Never go full Tumblr.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> m8 did you see how ripped he is? and unlike orca he has nice facial aesthetics combined with one of the most autistic feats in the history of feats(the 90 million pushups at akira's place).
> 
> 
> amon is best grill



My sides bro, my fucking sides.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> My sides bro, my fucking sides.



Can't wait when he comes back and we realize that with just one look at him Rize's trauma/hunger healed, Eto gets wet around him, Kaneki and Sas-san combine into an actual good char without autism insanity, Shinohara gets healed, Akira's dad comes back to life, that guy from Nier that's in the manga gets his face back and PTSD guy's sis stops growing a rc tree from her face.

thank mr amon


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Can't wait when he comes back and we realize that with just one look at him Rize's trauma/hunger healed, Eto gets wet around him, Kaneki and Sas-san combine into an actual good char without autism insanity, Shinohara gets healed, Akira's dad comes back to life, that guy from Nier that's in the manga gets his face back and PTSD guy's sis stops growing a rc tree from her face.
> 
> thank mr amon



Amon da GOD.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Amon is a mans man

[YOUTUBE]8EjjWjhWNNM[/YOUTUBE]

And Akiras man ;[

[youtube]IIB5obNKlH4[/youtube]


----------



## Quuon (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Can't wait when he comes back and we realize that with just one look at him Rize's trauma/hunger healed, Eto gets wet around him, Kaneki and Sas-san combine into an actual good char without autism insanity, Shinohara gets healed, Akira's dad comes back to life, *that guy from Nier that's in the manga* gets his face back and PTSD guy's sis stops growing a rc tree from her face.
> 
> thank mr amon



I fucking knew he looked familiar.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> Amon is a mans man
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8EjjWjhWNNM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



he's such a pure maiden


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Quuon said:


> I fucking knew he looked familiar.





OuO


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2015)

Touka best girl, deal with it betch


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL NIER ref


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 20, 2015)

That last panel.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2015)

Amon spared her that night, it wasnt an autist thing to do.

She wouldn't be able to walk to work the next day.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

No.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

It would actually be rape.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

tumblr plsgo


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

So someone pointed out that tsukiyama in the ch 33 cover is post tsukiyama house raid


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 20, 2015)

_"I'm not Haise..."_

Goddamn it... SAY IT!!!! SAY YOU ARE FUCKING KANEKI KEN!!! 

The teasing... The fucking teasing.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Amon spared her that night, it wasnt an autist thing to do.
> 
> She wouldn't be able to walk to work the next day.



tfw it's prolly bigger than doujima 1/2 OuO


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Dat chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

ok we are doing a poll boys and girls

Murata Yusuke's online manga

this is important and if you don't vote that retarded guy from the auction is gonna diddle you.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope.  Akira is the best girl.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 20, 2015)

The universal answer for that poll should be... _yes_.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

>named Rukia
>taste



Shit you got your standards at the lowest rung of the ladder I see.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

>someone with a giorno set talking about taste

Irony is thick in here


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

>shitbaiting

Go back on tumblr pls. :/


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

It aint even bait son.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

If it's not you just continuously prove how shit your opinions are so you might as well stop now before you continue to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Eto best girl


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Eto best girl



not like she has much competition OuO


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> not like she has much competition OuO



Wanna try that again Mittens?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Wanna try that again Mittens?



do I have to join the church or akira or what?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> do I have to join the church or akira or what?



Akira? Lolno.




But 

>forgetting Touka



Mittens bro.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't really care much for Touka my friend, I like her design in p2 and liked her talk with gourmet bro but that's about it.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Unfortunate.

If only she had more screen time in :re, my pants would be in a constant state of undress.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> Unfortunate.
> 
> If only she had more screen time in :re, my pants would be in a constant state of undress.



imagine how hard it's for me with no amon


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> imagine how hard it's for me with no amon



Mfw they've shown up about the same amount.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> If it's not you just continuously prove how shit your opinions are so you might as well stop now before you continue to embarrass yourself.



Does the truth about your shit taste hurt


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

OS said:


> Does the truth about your shit taste hurt



tumblr-kun you don't even scratch my armour with this shitb8

you're going to have to at least say something offensive


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2015)

I come home from work, and you guys are still at it hours later. 


Congratulations, you guys went full Tumblr. You all should feel bad for your shit.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 21, 2015)

haise's blue balls must have developed their own kagune by now


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2015)

someone scanned a whole bunch of the tg root A drafts


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2015)

OS, you in art school? 
Nice art man.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2015)

no and thanks


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 21, 2015)

Tsk plebs clearly amon is best girl.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2015)

HOLY SHIT, ETO. WHAT DID YOU DO?


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2015)

OS said:


> no and thanks


I saw that figure pose sketch or whatever, assumed u were in school for da art.  
Anyways ur stuff is good man. Keep it up !


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Can't wait when he comes back and we realize that with just one look at him Rize's trauma/hunger healed, Eto gets wet around him, Kaneki and Sas-san combine into an actual good char without autism insanity, Shinohara gets healed, Akira's dad comes back to life, that guy from Nier that's in the manga gets his face back and PTSD guy's sis stops growing a rc tree from her face.
> 
> thank mr amon


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I saw that figure pose sketch or whatever, assumed u were in school for da art.
> Anyways ur stuff is good man. Keep it up !



which figure pose



>all this amon love but no set dedicated to him

How to be  a bitch. Here's a good start


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2015)

Chapter 41.5 (Volume 4 Extras)


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2015)

poor Hinami


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2015)

more in depth summary of the Root A drafts


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 22, 2015)

Eto's insanity... I luv it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2015)

starr said:


> poor Hinami



Yeah that shit was rough. Can't wait for Kaneki to return and bust Hinami outta there...


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 22, 2015)

>I forgot best grill
 le sad frog grill


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 22, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> >I forgot best grill
> le sad frog grill



You failed us Mittens.


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2015)

oh bb
hope shes only wearing bandages.
if i saw this at a con, would bow down and worship


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 22, 2015)

RemChu said:


> oh bb
> hope shes only wearing bandages.
> if i saw this at a con, would bow down and worship



I hope she at least has shoes on cuz feet are icky


----------



## Goud (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice.

God tier can now be achieved by cosplaying Eto with kagune, or kakuya Eto. Last year at MCM London I saw one Kaneki cosplayer who had actually bothered to make the kagune tentacles, complete with miniature scales and such.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

Goud said:


> Nice.
> 
> God tier can now be achieved by cosplaying Eto with kagune, or kakuya Eto. Last year at MCM London I saw one Kaneki cosplayer who had actually bothered to make the kagune tentacles, complete with miniature scales and such.


I was there and saw him too
it was actually pretty badly made if you looked up close tho
literally sellotape all over his back keeping them on rofl


----------



## Goud (Sep 23, 2015)

Ul said:


> I was there and saw him too
> it was actually pretty badly made if you looked up close tho
> literally sellotape all over his back keeping them on rofl



Ah, I didn't really see him up close, nor from the back. That's a pity. I guess an attempt was made, 95% of the  Kaneki cosplayers (and there were a LOT) were just people in shorts, black shirts with a crappy white wig and the mask purchased from Amazon or something.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2015)

It's impossible to make good kagunes. Well, people can try being creative with them.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Why do people even try though?

I've never seen a single one look good and they invariably ruin the cosplay.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 23, 2015)

Goud said:


> Nice.
> 
> God tier can now be achieved by cosplaying Eto with kagune, or kakuya Eto. Last year at MCM London I saw one Kaneki cosplayer who had actually bothered to make the kagune tentacles, complete with miniature scales and such.


I saw this person too, but I've never seen many good TG cosplay attempts in the UK. Not even at the MCM London, LFCC or MCM Glasgow either. I've only ever seen one good Juuzou in Glasgow randomly wandering the streets with other cosplayers (there is a big cosplay group in Glasgow that has just appeared out of nowhere).

I'd be pretty amazed if someone pulled off some good ghoul cosplay.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 23, 2015)

OS said:


> It's impossible to make good kagunes. Well, people can try being creative with them.



or they could stop being fucking weebs


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone seen any Touka figures around the net by any chance?

Or know where I could find some?


I need one but can't find any nice ones.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 23, 2015)

[youtube]GahYNimWogQ[/youtube]

I can only imagine what Season 3 of TG will be like.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

He coloured his hair purple?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Fucking christ.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 23, 2015)

There actually is a Touka figure floating around eBay but its not up to muh quality standards


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I know the one(s) you're talking about and they're not up to mine either. 


The face/hair look fucked up.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 23, 2015)

That's a shame I would love to get one, but it can only be as good as Touka is.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

That's my philosophy too.

I've only ever found one figure I'd buy and it was of Giorno.


I also find a nice one of Shinobu but her eyes aren't Golden so it triggered my OCD insanely. 


I want one of Touka, Giorno, and Shinobu.




I wonder if they make Punpun or Griffith figures too.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2015)

I want a one eyed owl one or Amon with arata armor


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2015)

Ares said:


> He coloured his hair purple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is anime noa


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2015)

root A complete fucking shit.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

Ares said:


> Has anyone seen any Touka figures around the net by any chance?
> 
> Or know where I could find some?
> 
> ...


dont think she has any proper ones even out


Ares said:


> He coloured his hair purple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is this degenerate and why is his existence cared about


Ares said:


> I also find a nice one of Shinobu but her eyes aren't Golden so it triggered my OCD insanely.


I have a nice one of shinobu in her summer dress i should take a pic of for u when i get back to uni(why do i own a shinobu figure? fuck knows)


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Ul said:


> dont think she has any proper ones even out
> 
> who is this degenerate and why is his existence cared about
> 
> I have a nice one of shinobu in her summer dress i should take a pic of for u when i get back to uni(why do i own a shinobu figure? fuck knows)



I don't think she does either. I saw something of her in her school uniform but I can't recall how detailed it was, nor find a copy of it on the net so.... 


Some shitbag reviewer that everyone scoffs at for being a fruit cake. 


Take a pic of it.  

I was going to get this:




But tfw her eyes are Gold and I'm perfection or gtfo.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 23, 2015)

Generally only good figurines are from Goodsmile and Kotobukiya



Ares said:


> That's my philosophy too.
> 
> I've only ever found one figure I'd buy and it was of Giorno.
> 
> ...



There's one with golden eyes from Kotobukiya.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Generally only good figurines are from Goodsmile and Kotobukiya
> 
> 
> 
> There's one with golden eyes from Kotobukiya.



Can you purisuuuuuuuuuuuuuu link it so I can buy it?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 23, 2015)

It's sold out from the website where I bought it, I looked it up on Amazon and only got .

It has no review whatsoever but the seller rating is high so it's up to you.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, that's a different figure.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh found another website still selling it 

It was release April last year so not a lot of places still have it in stock. This one and the one from Goodsmile are pretty much the only 2 good ones.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, I thought you meant the Goodsmile one had a version with Gold eyes.

But yeah, I've only seen those as acceptable figures myself.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 23, 2015)

If you can still get it I would recommend doing so anyway despite the red eyes, the figurine is really high quality and detailed, more than make up for the eyes.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll consider it. 

It looks so nice.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is a boy
*Spoiler*: __ 



A trans boy


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

Was about to say not cute enough.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck you, OS.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what does this mean tumblr_user_8988728

boy -> girl

or 

girl -> boy


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2015)

Means it's a boy that was born a girl.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 24, 2015)

>I wanna be a boy
>but I'mma "crossdress" up as female characters

tumblr you degenerates


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

Autumblrism stronk af


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chin is kinda manly
?

 wut am i looking at 

i would not bang


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2015)

All those features are feminine no matter how you look at it.

think neck, small chin, small frame. Makes a perfect Eto honestly.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

You think that person looks feminine?


----------



## Firo (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

Not dark enough.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2015)

Ares said:


> You think that person looks feminine?



I study the female body everyday. So yes I can tell what features are feminine. Keep in mind I'm talking about 3-d females not 2-d. 

Also you can still see the boobs


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> I study the female body everyday. So yes I can tell what features are feminine. Keep in mind I'm talking about 3-d females not 2-d.
> 
> Also you can still see the boobs



Tumblr-kun


P L S G O
L
S
G
O


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> I study the female body everyday. So yes I can tell what features are feminine. Keep in mind I'm talking about 3-d females not 2-d.
> 
> Also you can still see the boobs



lol wth


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2015)

OS is losing his damn mind.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't see how.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a working man's jaw if ever I have seen one. Useful for chewing steak and eating muff. Nothing feminine about it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2015)

Legit feel like Prof Oak

"are you a boy or a girl?"


----------



## Zeno (Sep 24, 2015)

Ares said:


> You think that person looks feminine?





OS said:


> I study the female body everyday. So yes I can tell what features are feminine. Keep in mind I'm talking about 3-d females not 2-d.
> 
> Also you can still see the boobs



fukin trashd m8


----------



## Jagger (Sep 24, 2015)

OS said:


> All those features are feminine no matter how you look at it.
> 
> think neck, small chin, small frame. Makes a perfect Eto honestly.


I don't know what which kind of women you grew around (and I honestly feel sorry for them if they look that way), but that doesn't looks feminine.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Everything else in here aside more Root A drafts


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 25, 2015)

idk what you guys problems are, the second pic looks feminine enough for me.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)

Next chapter gone be good


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> idk what you guys problems are, the second pic looks feminine enough for me.


It's a trap


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Uh. You do know it's actually a girl right?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

You just said he's a trans male. He's a guy.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh my fucking God


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Ares said:


> You just said he's a trans male. He's a guy.


Trans male means a person that was born female that identifies as male. Meaning still a female body. Meaning that I was right about the female features.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

What's your point?

He's still a guy.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes but the features are feminine. Which was my point a while ago.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Except they're not, save for the breasts.

He doesn't look feminine at all which is why I was laughing at you in the first place.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

You're a guy right? If you look anything like that you look like a twink.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Exactly, you'd look like a man.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Mfw tumblr-kun always starting these dumb ass arguments 'cause he doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## Goud (Sep 25, 2015)

This thread needs an intervention.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

You'd look like a girl. I don't think you know what men look like generally. But it makes sense when giorno is your fave


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

This thread is now faggotry/10 levels.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Literally like 1 person out of the 10 who have replied agree with you and the rest me.

Please just don't post unless you're posting Tokyo Ghoul news man.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Doesn't make you right tho so it means nothing.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

It doesn't make me wrong either.

We're using facial features to determine if someone is a male or a female.

If there are more people agreeing that that person looks male, it obviously looks male to more people than female regardless of whatever "studying" of "women" bullshit you say you do.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Or maybe you all don't go out and socialize often.


----------



## Esket (Sep 25, 2015)

How bout that Saiko tho, she da best.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

why are they doing this to Shuu tho? :/


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul anime was a mistake


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Ares hit Lord Perucho tier



Satsuki said:


> Tokyo Ghoul anime was a mistake



Without the anime the manga wouldn't have become popular. At least season 1 was likable.


Also, Ishida posted more pics


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)

Just so salted by that awful adaption


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

There's a reason they called themselves Studio Pierrot. :/


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

They didn't even showed Professor Kaneki's AMAZING bones anatomy lessons to Ayato.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2015)

GOAT scene


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

really?

that scene was fucking awesome


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

What else?

Oh yeah, the Kaneki vs Jason battle.

Even though in the anime, that part was decent, in the manga, the whole torture scene and battle was way more intense and brutal.

Tokyo Ghoul should had the same adaptation in quality like Hellsing Ultimate had.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Just so salted by that awful adaption


Tbf season 1 was decent beside the rushed eps 9,10 and 11. People think ep 12 was ep of the year material and i'd agree


Blade said:


> They didn't even showed Professor Kaneki's AMAZING bones anatomy lessons to Ayato.





Satsuki said:


> GOAT scene



tfw you realize Kaneki a 20 yr old (the aogiri raid was on his birthday) broke a 14 yr olds bones mercilessly.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

OS.

It's not like Ayato was a regular teen. He was a killing machine as well.

But Kaneki back there was really a beast.

His anger and arrogance along with other emotions were all embraced together and Ayato happened to be his first victim.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

Ayato was lucky Touka is Kanekis waifu to be.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

Pussy saved the day, once again.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

How wet was Touka here

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

Rules of Nature.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2015)

OS said:


> Uh. You do know it's actually a girl right?


Ya female on male hormones who identifies as male.

Still kinda Trap since cosplaying girl. Twilight zone level nonsense.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 25, 2015)

Should cosplay mutsuki ffs.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Ya female on male hormones who identifies as male.
> 
> Still kinda Trap since cosplaying girl. Twilight zone level nonsense.



Idk if she has the hormones. From the other cosplay a you can't tell.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2015)

eto da besso. ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Do Pete's balls taste nice?


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Should cosplay mutsuki ffs.


Hawt black girl who is scared of cock.

Fiction


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

>girl


----------



## Jagger (Sep 26, 2015)

OS said:


> Trans male means a person that was born female that identifies as male. Meaning still a female body. *Meaning that I was right about the female features.*


No, you're not. What the fuck are you on? That chin is a masculine feature, not a feminine one.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2015)

you could do a line of blow on that chin


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Hawt black girl who is scared of cock.
> 
> Fiction



brown       .


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

season 3 finally announced for next year, don't know if I should be happy or worried


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2015)

starr said:


> season 3 finally announced for next year, don't know if I should be happy or worried



What?


Also. No raws. Te raw provider is on a trip.


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

never mind, it's not an official announcement


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2015)

Surprisingly though, imperial scans has the raws.


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

some spoilers

create an ice dragon in Shikai without Tenso Jurin and cant even separate it from his Zanpaktou

create an ice dragon in Shikai without Tenso Jurin and cant even separate it from his Zanpaktou


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2015)

Almost clicked on it by accident.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2015)

>scrolling through tumblr
>see a panel of noro, i don't know what the context is but i assume it's going to confirm suspicions


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

ooh oh oh I'm excited and scared


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2015)

This arc 

Fuck people who bitch about pacing


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't even understand that complaint in Tokyo Ghoul tbh.

:re's pacing has been perfect and every chapter delivers some aspect of either story progression or character development for at least one plotline or character

I think it's mainly the people who just want Ken back who complain about pacing.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 26, 2015)

Do people complain about TG?

I've not seen anyone complain about it properly ever... not the pacing, art, stories etc... only complaining I've seen was about the 2nd Anime Season.


----------



## Esket (Sep 26, 2015)

The story and premise are good. The only thing worth complaining about are some of the characters.


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

the pacing in TG has always been better than most popular manga tbh


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Do people complain about TG?
> 
> I've not seen anyone complain about it properly ever... not the pacing, art, stories etc... only complaining I've seen was about the 2nd Anime Season.



In te beginning of re it was complaints about the art story and characters. People like Forneverworld an his posse complain. They compare it to part 1 but part 1 was also similar in its story telling. 


Also. I hardly hear complaints about characters for tg in general. If anything the characters are the strongest part.


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2015)

more spoilers


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2015)

Awwwwwww yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> brown       .


chocolate


----------



## Goud (Sep 26, 2015)

OS said:


> In te beginning of re it was complaints about the art story and characters. People like Forneverworld an his posse complain. They compare it to part 1 but part 1 was also similar in its story telling.
> 
> 
> *Also. I hardly hear complaints about characters for tg in general. If anything the characters are the strongest part.*



I agree, though the only ''complaint'' I often see and somewhat agree with is that the CCG has a lot of characters, some of which could use some development/characterisation in order to keep them apart. This is generally no problem with the Ghoul side.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2015)

Too many fruity characters. =[


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope noro mops the floor with ihe and ui.Arima clones needs to die.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2015)

Damn, so much stuff crammed into one chapter. Pretty surprised Mirumo just up and surrendered himself so quickly. Like, I guess it makes sense in terms of the plan...but it was just unexpected. So many ghouls loyal to the Tsukiyama family, but my God...they are all getting super foddered, lol. It's kinda interesting to see the ghouls are seemingly quite civilized whereas the CCG are all bloodlusted and only want to exterminate.

Sasaki's face sure looked intense at the end. When he said "you just wait", does that mean he is going to personally capture Shuu, or does that mean is going to potentially save him in order to gain more information about his past?

Also, Noro and Eto...shit is about to go down!


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

Someone said it's because since kanae is a rosewalds and attacked with aogiri his association with the tsukiyamas has kaneki thinking shuu was a part of that aogiri deal.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

Or he just doesn't know what tsukiyama looks like.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Do people complain about TG?
> 
> I've not seen anyone complain about it properly ever... not the pacing, art, stories etc... only complaining I've seen was about the 2nd Anime Season.



Kaneki and whimyboy's fight conclusion was badly handled.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

He's met with Shuu since Kanae's ambush though and he seemed pretty cordial then.

I don't see why he'd suddenly be upset and want to harm/kill him now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2015)

He might not know that he is _that_ tsukiyama.
Also, worst case, akira(or another) did something to him.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

Ares said:


> He's met with Shuu since Kanae's ambush though and he seemed pretty cordial then.
> 
> I don't see why he'd suddenly be upset and want to harm/kill him now.



I don't think he knew his name


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He might not know that he is _that_ tsukiyama.
> Also, worst case, akira(or another) did something to him.



Actually now that you mention it Shuu never introduced himself as Shuu nor had Haise acknowledged Shuu as a Tsukiyama or Shuu, he just had his suspicions that he was a Ghoul.

Hmm, well, hopefully he doesn't want to harm Shuu.


----------



## Esket (Sep 27, 2015)

We got a shot of floppy without the cloak and it looks like he has either white or light colored hair.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 27, 2015)

Man fuck the doves.


----------



## Goud (Sep 27, 2015)

Esket said:


> We got a shot of floppy without the cloak and it looks like he has either white or light colored hair.



All that means is that Amon/whoever it is went through torture/trauma like Kaneki and Takizawa did.


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2015)

save Shuu, Kaneki!


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

starr said:


> save Shuu, Kaneki!



starr knows 


My exact sentiments.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd like to see Ihei fight noro


----------



## Source (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope Koori Ui or whatshisname dies in this arc.



Esket said:


> We got a shot of floppy without the cloak and it looks like he has either white or light colored hair.



When?

Pretty sure that he was shown to have plain black hair during his brief appearance at the end of the Auction raid arc.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

POssible spoiler from the game but someone posted this


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The twist is that Rio is Jail.
> リオ(Rio) -> オリ(Ori) -> 檻 (ori, jail)






EDIT: Gonna need an ihei set soon


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

Good chapter.

Also, just goddamn, the art became so good those last 10-12 chapters.

I remember when i was reading the early chapters of :re, the art was decent levels at best.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

I think during that time he was working on the anime. He was also working on a poker card pack for tg. They were based as fuck idk if you were here to see them.


----------



## Esket (Sep 27, 2015)

Source said:


> I hope Koori Ui or whatshisname dies in this arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here Link removed , the same 3 fingers that saved Saiko.

Unless they are different characters.


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

I have seen those TG poker cards.

They were cool, indeed.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2015)

2 images

1. Overlord LN artist drew Kaneki



I colored the last panel


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2015)

nice man, kind of makes me think of avatar fire nation


----------



## Source (Sep 28, 2015)

Esket said:


> Here  And maybe NaNaNa but i think it might be part of his Letter power. , the same 3 fingers that saved Saiko.
> 
> Unless they are different characters.



That's Tsukiyama having a flashback of Kaneki during the Anteiku Raid.

The "missing" fingers are there, they're just in a weird position.



Blade said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> Also, just goddamn, the art became so good those last 10-12 chapters.
> 
> I remember when i was reading the early chapters of :re, the art was decent levels at best.



Yeah, the art's been really good recently.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2015)

weve seen Meninas'


oh dear god


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2015)

lol tumblr


----------



## Quuon (Sep 29, 2015)

That dedication. 

I wanna know how many times he lost his shit before he snapped and figured enough was enough.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2015)

WTF?!? is he recoloring shit FROM THE AUTHOR 

ohhhhh lawd


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 30, 2015)

I want noro to die here, seems like a good time OuO



OS said:


> weve seen Meninas'
> 
> 
> oh dear god



tfw your dreams become memes


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2015)

TG jail gameplay for those wondering. It's a mix of a VN and some fast paced stuff.


[YOUTUBE]HWGb5ow5VKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esket (Oct 1, 2015)

TG is a game that needs to be either open world or linear thats 3d like most console games. the biggest attraction to it should be the combat.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2015)

Or a VN. Don't see how it being open world would make it good. I don't see tg as a world building series.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2015)

'........?????

it has factions and gang war type fights

it would work open world.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2015)

not rly exciting.


MAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaayybe Arkham knight style it can work.


----------



## Esket (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd say Infamous or Prototype style would be best.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2015)

When I talk about ninja storm as an idea for tg to go off from I mean the story fights in particular. Those fights were great to play, listen to, and watch.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2015)

.


----------



## OS (Oct 2, 2015)

"Rough translation of a scenario in TG Jail. I’m not 100% sure about the accuracy and I missed some parts since I couldn’t read the text properly.

Touka: H-hey…
Kaneki: …!

Suddenly, a voice calls out to me.

Touka: When you return, you should so something about your hair.
Touka: You’ll stand out in the shop, can’t help that though…

In front of me stood a bothered Touka-chan, I look at her and smile a bit.
Just like how it has always been.

But with the me right now, her awkward kindness just… pains me.
…I have to tell her.
That I.
I am.

Kaneki: I won’t be returning to Anteiku.
Touka: …

Her face is completely void of emotion.
I’m not sure if she heard me.
I didn’t completely understand what I said either.
But what I’m sure of is that what I felt was solid.

Kaneki: I won’t go back to Anteiku.
Touka: What’s up… with that…

Will I ever meet her again?
Even if we do meet, I would probably never see that innocent smile again.
By a very human-like girl who is actually a ghoul underneath.

Kaneki: …See you, Touka-chan.

I have said my farewell."


----------



## Quuon (Oct 3, 2015)

Young spoilers pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Apparently Haise ran up the side of the building with his kagune and bodied that helicopter.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

holy shit, =[


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hopefully Matsumae will slay the edgelord Hairu.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 3, 2015)

Shuu better get out of this alright. .-.

Link removed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 3, 2015)

Way to fuck things up, haise-koon.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

He is going to cry when he gets his memory back.

such a traitor....


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2015)

oh shit whyyyyyy


----------



## Goud (Oct 3, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Shuu better get out of this alright. .-.
> 
> Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait what? Sasaki shot down a CCG helicopter?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 3, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? Sasaki shot down a CCG helicopter?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He shot down tsukishitters helicopter, the one he was supposed to escape on.


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2015)

you left out a big one


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2015)

This despair is quite delicious


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2015)

actually chinese scans



that last page


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2015)

It begins. More hatred and despair.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

CCG = Hitler,

=[


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2015)

I wonder if Haise is just gonna keep his friend in storage in jail. Toukas next.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 3, 2015)

RemChu said:


> CCG = Hitler,
> 
> =[



More like brave souls who keep the world safe from degenerates like Tsukiyama.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

but but .... damn you Ishida, humanizing the monsters.

Shuu legit feels like a Jew fleeing Germany. rip.

=[ They gonna seize all his riches too


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2015)

Some of those investigators really love killing


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2015)

Chap is out Chapter 188



RemChu said:


> but but .... damn you Ishida, humanizing the monsters.
> 
> Shuu legit feels like a Jew fleeing Germany. rip.
> 
> =[ They gonna seize all his riches too


Then you remember the Gourmet arc and what kind of monster he is.


starr said:


> Some of those investigators really love killing



yeah they are pretty bad too


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel like he has matured a bit since his days of I'll eat you while you eat her weird fetish stuff.

=[


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2015)

Christ, CCG is wreckin shit hard. Pretty sad to see Matsumae marching to her death in order to guard Shuu. Reminds me so much of the assault on Anteiku and all the sacrifices  Feelsbadman.

Welp, Shuu meets Sasaki on the roof yet again. Here's hoping some ACTUAL change occurs in Sasaki that leads to Kaneki. Maybe now (assuming after Shuu dies) he will remember who he really is.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 4, 2015)

That CCG group are ruthless... Literally a massacre of ghouls and I feel bad for them as they were "civilised" ghouls.

Time for Kaneki to return and protect Shuu I believe, or at least Haise will keep him alive by betraying the CCG. I kind of hope the Q's switch side but that might be a tall order.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 4, 2015)

Was Shuu the one who said the "Fuccccccking Kiddin" me line at the end?

If so... I so feel for him


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2015)

He said it in english right? haha ya probably him


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2015)

Every time him or Kanae say lines that are not in Japanese they end up looking like that, so yeah it's him.


----------



## Source (Oct 4, 2015)

Damn.

Shuu's only sliver of hope is Haise. But this time, he can't pull the Cochlea card to stall for time. He'll save him (...probably), but it'll come with consequences, along with a lot of other things in this arc.

Prediction: Urie will get his ass kicked by Kanae after he's done with Shimoguchi, but then Amon/Floppy will save him and (finally) make a full appearance at the end of this arc.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 4, 2015)

Some main character needs to die on the CGG side too.Since Hairu will probably kill Matsume.


----------



## Source (Oct 4, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Some main character needs to die on the CGG side too.Since Hairu will probably kill Matsume.



Koori Ui, please.

Kijima or Hairu would do as well, but the latter's not happening.


----------



## Goud (Oct 4, 2015)

Source said:


> Koori Ui, please.
> 
> Kijima or Hairu would do as well, but the latter's not happening.



Kijima would make for the best karma-kill. Though I have a gut feeling Kijima will become more relevant as the manga progresses beyond this arc, so I don't see it happen for now.

Can't wait to see Noronae in action.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 4, 2015)

Fuq da doves man.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2015)

my feels


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2015)

Matsumae


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2015)

OTP


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2015)

OS said:


> OTP



Ouch...the feels.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 4, 2015)

Tokyo feels.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2015)

some insight on the ties between ainus and owls for tg.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2015)

rip Hide <3


----------



## Goud (Oct 5, 2015)

OS said:


> some insight on the ties between ainus and owls for tg.



That's some really nice symbolism. Goes to show Ishida does his homework.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 5, 2015)

This is accurate


----------



## Goud (Oct 5, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> This is accurate



Fixed.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2015)

Is the MC a boy or a girl???? androgynous as fack


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2015)

Shuu


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2015)

tg jack ova spanish subs


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2015)

you speak spanish?

=[ teach me OS kun


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't but since I read the chapters I know what happens


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

What is this cancer?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

I would like Urie so much more if he looked like this.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

No ty to hipster urie. 

He looks like he takes kagune up the ass rather than giving it


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

hipster   ?


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

That cosplay pic is adorable


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

its like business shiek with hipster glasses and hair


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

hipsters don't have hair, they wear fedoras


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

fucking lol, I mean Chic

lawl


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

I know my people they dress like that,


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

wait w0t

so you meant chic instead of hipster?

im confused


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

no business chic with hipster shades and hair 


Anyways its ok, just think he looks more like a pussy in that pic, can't seem him going insane with blood lust looking that pretty.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

But like all the pretty chars in TG look badass when covered in blood. `


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> But like all the pretty chars in TG look badass when covered in blood. `



this                                                  .


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

Fack, forgot most of the characters are pretty fruity 

and yet badass


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Fruity?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd like Urie more if he was a good char and not a shitter :3


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Qs need to die.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

They are all fine except for him doe


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Nah, they're cockblocking Shuuneki, they need to go.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> Nah, they're cockblocking Shuuneki, they need to go.



Sassan is a better char now than Kaneki ever was, I like a mommy dependant nice guy waaaaaaay more than REEEEEEEEEEEE I'M CRAAAAAAAAZY REEEEEEEEE CENTIPEDE that Kaneki became.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know which I prefer.

There was always a layer of complexity to Ken even when he was snapping at the end of P1.


Ken is at his peak in terms of character right now, IMO. I hope he breaks free from the CCG though, it would really upset me if he found out about Ken and then continued to work for the CCG. Or if he captures Shuu and does the same to Shuu as he did to Hinami, that'd really upset me. :/


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> I don't know which I prefer.
> 
> There was always a layer of complexity to Ken even when he was snapping at the end of P1.
> 
> ...



Well I'd rather have Hinami locked up then running into a mad Eto or something it's edgy enough as is. Also you can bet Kanae is breaking up the Shuu/Sassan meeting.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Well I'd rather have Hinami locked up then running into a mad Eto or something it's edgy enough as is. Also you can bet Kanae is breaking up the Shuu/Sassan meeting.



Oh for sure, I'd much prefer her being free from Eto than being a subordinate of Eto's. 


Yeah that's a good point. Do you think he's stronger now that Eto has tortured him?  

It seems like Noro might actually be a human that was tortured/mind raped by Eto akin to Kanae as the masks look similar.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> Oh for sure, I'd much prefer her being free from Eto than being a subordinate of Eto's.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a good point. Do you think he's stronger now that Eto has tortured him?
> ...



Yeah pretty sure he is.

As for Kanae, well the more cringy and crazy you are in :re, the stronger you are rofl. Well except for Uta I guess.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Yfw Uta's the only one that survives :re.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Amon is gonna survive and marry all the grills in his church, the church of iron, Tokyo Gym OuO


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Amon ded m8.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> Amon ded m8.



Why would you even say this, are you some kind of homosex?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

If you think about it I'm not wrong.


Well unless he has full cognitive abilities in which case RIBS me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Well I'd rather have Hinami locked up then running into a mad Eto or something it's edgy enough as is. Also you can bet Kanae is breaking up the Shuu/Sassan meeting.


He always had woman/mommy problems.

main reason he was such a nice guy was his mom was a pleb pushover


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> If you think about it I'm not wrong.
> 
> 
> Well unless he has full cognitive abilities in which case RIBS me.



he is kaneki and sassan is amon now  OuO

he can finally understand kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> he is kaneki and sassan is amon now  OuO
> 
> he can finally understand kaneki



tfw amon is so beta that sassan as amon can't understand amon


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> tfw amon is so beta that sassan as amon can't understand amon



there is a difference between being beta and being polite


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> there is a difference between being beta and being polite



Polite people are beta tbhtbf.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> Polite people are beta tbhtbf.


You can be polite and _RULE._ 
One gets respect by giving respect.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

You ain't a true ruler if you're polite.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2015)

am i really the only person who fucking hated amon


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Blunt said:


> am i really the only person who fucking hated amon



I forgive you my son


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Not even gunna lie, I did too.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought Amon was one of your favs Dev


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I thought Amon was one of your favs Dev



Not even top 20.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2015)

You just seemed excited for Ghoulmon so


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm excited to see him as Floppy, but IDRC about Amon's character Pre-TS.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2015)

muh righteous fury
muh justice 
muh ideals


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

muh not fucking a hot drunk chick when she clearly wants the D regardless of whether she's drunk or not


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> muh not fucking a hot drunk chick when she clearly wants the D regardless of whether she's drunk or not



dev pls there is a different between getting drunk with someone and having sex and fucking a drunk girl who is being torn up by the death of her dad, who by the way you worked with and died on the job with you


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> dev pls there is a different between getting drunk with someone and having sex and fucking a drunk girl who is being torn up by the death of her dad, who by the way you worked with and died on the job with you



Nah, she wanted the D.

He was aware she wanted the D.



He beta af for not giving her the D.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2015)

Blunt said:


> muh righteous fury
> muh justice
> muh ideals





Ares said:


> muh not fucking a hot drunk chick when she clearly wants the D regardless of whether she's drunk or not


this isnt berserk, he wont rape


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 8, 2015)

It ain't rape if she wants it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

Amon was a terrible character.  Series improved immediately when he left.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2015)

Rukia,


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Amon was a terrible character.  Series improved immediately when he left.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2015)

>people not liking amon

shitters.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 8, 2015)

I liked Amon. : catshrugs


----------



## TigerTwista (Oct 8, 2015)

He was alright for the most part....just confused lol


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2015)

fucking hated Amon in the beginning


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 9, 2015)

get fucked NO NOSE GRILL


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tsukiyama says that since his family told him to live, he'll fight for himself without caring what happens to Haise.


----------



## Source (Oct 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, the CCG's getting fucked.

Somehow I think Hairu will survive.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wonder if by chance hairu is a Q. There is supposed to be 6.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 9, 2015)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if by chance hairu is a Q. There is supposed to be 6.



she was a part of autisma's zero squad, she was already a beast by then so i dont think she'd need to be/make sense to be


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 9, 2015)

Ul said:


> she was a part of* autisma's* zero squad, she was already a beast by then so i dont think she'd need to be/make sense to be



fucking ded


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2015)

by the way you left out one image






> she was a part of autisma's zero squad, she was already a beast by then so i dont think she'd need to be/make sense to be



yes but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be unfortunate if her fighting ends here. This whole fight will take about 10-12 more chapters.







some translations

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Tsukiyama Vs Sasaki
> 
> Sasaki: You are…
> 
> ...


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 9, 2015)

I posted all the images that were out at the time


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2015)

So apparently Imperial messed up on a translation. 





also tg jack subbed

Chapter 230


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2015)

more spoilers


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2015)

Kanae


----------



## Quuon (Oct 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally some Shuu action. Glad to see him not being a bitch because of Gaise. 

Ihei 

Gucci got fucked pretty bad too, though I'm surprisingly kinda sad to see him go. His douchebaggery was funny to me.


----------



## Esket (Oct 9, 2015)

Ihei, better fucking pull through, you in my top 5.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ihei trash aka Juzzou clone finally dies?Please God let it happen!
Unfortunately I feel an asspull healing will save her


----------



## Esket (Oct 9, 2015)

How was she a Juzo clone?


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2015)

it's out

Chapter 16


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 9, 2015)

Shuu


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 9, 2015)

oh fuck yes


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2015)

I just can't comprehend.....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

Glad to see Shuu not letting Sasaki do whatever he wants and instead wants a legit fight. Looking forward to that.

Christ, Kanae Eto-moded is a beast. That entire scene was brutal.

Nice little flashback with Matsumae. Really like that her kagune is a sword and shield. Haven't seen a combo like that before in the series, and considering she actually managed to pierce Hairu's chest like that was pretty goddamn surprising.

Welp, bad times coming for that squad at the end...


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 9, 2015)

starr said:


> I just can comprehend.....



What's up, you mean like with Noro and Kanae or Shuu and Haise?


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2015)

all of it


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 9, 2015)

i just want shuu to be happy


----------



## Drakor (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay...so I'm assuming Noroshi is basically a more perfected product of Eto's torture and brainwashing regime to make ghouls stronger. We were informed that among Aogiri he eats the most humans and we all saw how half his body was basically kakuhou sacks instead of human organs when his entire upper half got seperated. 

Now he was given orders to exterminate,  next chapter is going to be very bloody


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 9, 2015)

Drakor said:


> Okay...so Noro is basically a more perfect example of Eto using torture and brainwashing to make a ghoul stronger.



More like Kanae.


----------



## Jhonny117 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2015)

nice piece !


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2015)

listening to glassy sky while I read the chapter.
[YOUTUBE]1wx2nszS8LU[/YOUTUBE]

about to cry man.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

RemChu said:


> listening to glassy sky while I read the chapter.
> [YOUTUBE]1wx2nszS8LU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> about to cry man.







tfw i read the last arc to this song


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2015)

Damn, so many deaths. 
Some I was like "aight , good that dude sucked dick"

the last one though. D: noooo
oh well, rip flat character


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm glad the CCG is gunna have some losses. I always feel like the Ghouls lose key/named/semi-important characters and CCG always loses no name shitheads no one cares about.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

Blood part?


----------



## Jossaff (Oct 10, 2015)

Right before Hairu gets impaled , it seemd like she slipped or something idk


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

oh you mean this



?



yeah I guess she must have slipped/lost her balance

either that or matsumae noticed and goaded her into slipping on it


----------



## Jossaff (Oct 10, 2015)

Yah that's the part , it appeared like Matsumae slipped at first , or can she somehow make spear-like kagunes from her blood?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

hmm, i think matsumae just used her kagune to attack hairu rather than create a kagune out of blood


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2015)

Reread it, the scene before, was talking about attacks being more powerful with emotion behind it.

She was thrusting so hard with the shield she bled.

And the "PIERCE " shows the force of her feet/blood coming? 

not sure


----------



## Jossaff (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah just noticed , it was Hairu the one that slipped after Matsumae pushd too hard.

Even Kijima warned all the squad to be carefull with the blood slips , Silly grill .


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

ohhh, i thought you knew hairu was the one that slipped


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2015)

welp, scene would make more sense if they didnt have the same color pants or whatever.

the slipping on blood makes more sense to me, thanks


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 10, 2015)

The scans are just too dark this time.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 10, 2015)

muuchan has tits? but I thought it was a he


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 10, 2015)

R.i.p. ito and q's squad.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> muuchan has tits? but I thought it was a he



y u do dis


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 10, 2015)

Just someone remove Noro's mask already...


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2015)

Noro is baws


----------



## Goud (Oct 10, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Just someone remove Noro's mask already...



There's another mask beneath it.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2015)

tfw you realize saiko has 2 left hands in the picture


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

w0t          .


----------



## Quuon (Oct 10, 2015)

That Gin Ichimaru guy is dead meat.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 10, 2015)

fucking Mastume with the based sword and shield combo.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2015)

read the chapter because fuck spoilers or actually knowing what's happening

wtf is this art


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2015)

did he get a new artist or something

i literally wouldn't know that was tsukiyama if they hadn't flat out said it


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2015)

he's looked the same pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 10, 2015)

That's the end for Hairu?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2015)

OS said:


> he's looked the same pls


oh yes very identical


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> That's the end for Hairu?



Looks like it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2015)

it's like Bleach

but with more crosshatching


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 11, 2015)

Ares said:


> Looks like it.



Arrogance was her downfall 

They might have mentioned it but do you know where Arima is most of the time?


----------



## Luciana (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> oh yes very identical



The chin is exactly the same tho.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, indeed. 


I don't recall but probably doing something else instead.



Like with the Auction he was taking care of the Quinque steel transport which is why he only went there after Aogiri's failed raid.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> oh yes very identical



Yeah, the art got better.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> That's the end for Hairu?



There's no way she is already dying. Too much hype around her. Probably will be revealed she is a hybrid or some shit and will be able to heal that giant fuckin hole in her chest.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> oh yes very identical



Why are you comparing part 1 art to now? His art style changed long ago.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2015)

OS said:


> Why are you comparing part 1 art to now? His art style changed long ago.


i havent read it since part 1 which is why i was asking if he got a new artist


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2015)

.....................
*laughs*


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> i havent read it since part 1 which is why i was asking if he got a new artist



yea why you so late bro 

fucking condescending nerd amirite


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> yea why you so late bro



I told him it sucked.

also great namechange


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 11, 2015)

idr if you can link pixiv or not but dis a dank

Raw is up.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2015)

Matsumae 

I can't wait until Kanae gets up there with Tsukiyama and Sasaki gonna be good


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> I told him it sucked.
> 
> also great namechange



u gay, dawg


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2015)

just because I'd eat akira's ass doesn't mean I'm gay


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

Shit son if that's what makes you gay them I'm gay as fuck too


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

it's time boys


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 11, 2015)

Great chapter, very excited for the next few now! The sword and shield combo was just...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2015)

OS said:


> it's time boys



tfw madhouse will never get the rights for the tg anime


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

well, naruto is ending soon. Hopefully they can direct attention to TG instead.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 11, 2015)

TG will be the next cash cow of Studio Pierrot...hehehe Pierrot.


----------



## Jhonny117 (Oct 11, 2015)

OS said:


> it's time boys
> 
> animenewsnetwork.com/news/2015-10-11/funimation-gen-fukunaga-tokyo-ghoul-season-3-set-for-2016/.93865




wtf is this shit


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2015)

fuck studio Pierrot


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2015)

Started reading this and watched season one of the anime it is good really liked it


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2015)

tis the usual response to TG


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2015)

s3, going to be so fucking bad.

no plot, all action


----------



## Goud (Oct 12, 2015)

OS said:


> tis the usual response to TG



I thought the usual response to TG was ''I watched the anime and I thought it was meh/rushed/confusing/similar. Then I read the manga and I loved it.''


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2015)

etos tongue my anus


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2015)

All this talk of anus, must be Columbus day


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2015)

Goud said:


> I thought the usual response to TG was ''I watched the anime and I thought it was meh/rushed/confusing/similar. Then I read the manga and I loved it.''



Season 1 is pretty good. It gets the general stuff down and ep 12 is great.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, season 1 had actual storytelling and follows the manga for the most part.

  got me into the manga in the first place...

season 2 is a mistake and should be aborted


----------



## Goud (Oct 12, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Yes, season 1 had actual storytelling and follows the manga for the most part.
> 
> got me into the manga in the first place...
> 
> season 2 is a mistake and should be aborted



It's not bad, just not very compelling. It got me into the manga too though, but it's miles apart in terms of quality.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2015)

Caught up in the manga was great the time skip has been good. Saw season two as well not as good as one but okay. Wonder if season three will take part in the thing that's has happen in re or will it go back and rescue the part of that manga they have not done.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2015)

it would make no sense to start with re.

>leaving out rize plot point and pierrot plot point

pls.

>dont even show kaneki vs arima

pls


>no info on shachi relations to rize
>no info on how rize is the reasons twins got rinkakus
>no info on how tsukiyama and kaneki became friends and based banjo


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2015)

could still be an actual feat using reiatsu


ALL the unused drafts from root A


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2015)

Technically they still could do RE, but kaneki would be a traitor and have all his memories.

Would be fucked up.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2015)

LOL ptsd op


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Just an FYI this doujin finally got translated (I was in the process of getting it commissioned...but someone beat me to the punch ). It features Haise x Touka...which is amazing, because 99% of all TG doujins are fuckin Yaoi. Goddamn fujoshis. Even if you aren't into hentai, this is essentially just a really good fanfiction with a quick sexy times scene inserted into it. Diabetes inducingly sweet...

Just Google: (C88) [Somnium (Kisaragi Ao)] Koufukuron (Tokyo Ghoul) [English] [Tigoris Translates] and you should be able to easily find it (because if I link it, I'll get banned...again).


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't believe they cut that scene from the anime...


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2015)

everyone was pissed about that


----------



## Esket (Oct 16, 2015)

Getting real tired of your shit Ishida waiting on some Yomo awesomeness. You're lucky consider this as hype of saving the the most awesome for last.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Yomo...most awesome...wut


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2015)

need more Yomo, Touka, Nishiki and Uta


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 16, 2015)

so cute 





also ya i agree, we need more of those 3


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 16, 2015)

her saiko avy was better, yours is just wrong Dev


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2015)

thx  

eventually we will, I have hope


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 16, 2015)

Tfw no Touka in P2 and she's the MC of P3.


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2015)

no no no


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

is this avy legal lol


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

It begins


----------



## convict (Oct 17, 2015)

Man. Holy shit is all I can say to these spoilers.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy birthday TG:RE


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2015)

saiko my baby


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ihei was stabbed through abdomen and possibly the heart<Uses her quinque like nothing happened.Logic cannot be found.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

Wtf is that chick a cyborg?


----------



## Quuon (Oct 17, 2015)

Damn at those fatalities


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 17, 2015)

Lolspoilers.
I'm guessing that arima is also a T-human or something too.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

T-Human

fucking TERMINATOR 

>_>

[youtube]1HmQNkcAhgg[/youtube]

will read new chapter to this music. lol


----------



## Source (Oct 17, 2015)

T-human is the just the name of her quinque.

Arima might be from the Garden, though.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

Arima is a Terminator from the future, confirmed.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 17, 2015)

Well damn, that chapter was brutal. I always love when things don't go well for the CCG.

Essentially taking out two people after getting bisected? What an OG. I was expecting the servants to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

4

FUCKING DESTROYED

also the guy should have used vaffanculo


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

That chap was intense


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2015)

You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry and arty farty jokes but we are really all here for the ridiculous ultra violence. Admit it. Makes life easier.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry



people do?
how pretentious


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 17, 2015)

Matsumae is awesome. That "Fuck Off" at the end was delivered spectacularly.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry and arty farty jokes but we are really all here for the ridiculous ultra violence. Admit it. Makes life easier.



I don think we'd wait so many chapters for violence.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 17, 2015)

Noro is just ridiculous... Only way to beat him is to eat him whole. 

Was not expecting Kijima to go down this quickly, but this is a cliffhanger so... Who knows.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Gotta take off my sig because everytime i look at it I die a little


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry and arty farty jokes but we are really all here for the ridiculous ultra violence. Admit it. Makes life easier.



I constantly make fun of people who think this is deep or amazing, so no


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

Were those 2 introduced just to get killed and create like an 'achievement' for the ghoul side?


----------



## Esket (Oct 17, 2015)

WTF is Saiko's kagune, it's hard for me to comprehend it, and fuck Ishida killing Ihei like that.


----------



## Quuon (Oct 17, 2015)

Esket said:


> WTF is Saiko's kagune, it's hard for me to comprehend it, and fuck Ishida killing Ihei like that.



Its a baby centipede. 

Super fitting honestly.


----------



## Goud (Oct 17, 2015)

Awesome chapter. So much violence and death though.

Now excuse me while I build a shrine to Ihei and mourn her untimely demise...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 17, 2015)

Lol ihei just got decapitated.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 17, 2015)

You know i'd really like to see someone from the ccg side dead, but seeing iheis flashback... 
Fuck kijima though, absolutely unlikeable. There's probably some deus ex machina incoming though since this is a cliffhanger.
He is pretty important to be offed just like that.


----------



## Goud (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder how Arima is going to take the death of one of his squad members.


----------



## Source (Oct 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry and arty farty jokes but we are really all here for the ridiculous ultra violence. Admit it. Makes life easier.



I've only seen that on tumblr. 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> You know i'd really like to see someone from the ccg side dead, but seeing iheis flashback...
> Fuck kijima though, absolutely unlikeable. There's probably some deus ex machina incoming though since this is a cliffhanger.
> He is pretty important to be offed just like that.



I'm surprised he was offed like that too, but I can't see anything saving him now (thankfully).


----------



## Goud (Oct 17, 2015)

Morglay said:


> You guys pretend to read this shit for the poetry and arty farty jokes but we are really all here for the ridiculous ultra violence. Admit it. Makes life easier.



I'm here for the mix: Characters and development, violence, art, story and the 'deeper' stuff ishida incorporates into the mix. If this manga was all about the violence, we wouldn't have the majority of this arc consisting of characters talking and discussing things. Ishida would've made Mirumo fight instead of surrendering.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 17, 2015)

Regarding Kijima's death and to those questioning it, did everyone forget that he has a peg leg? I doubt that he has a power that lets him regenerate


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

Arima cleanup soon


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 17, 2015)

yep, gary stu will destroy everybody after he find out that Ihei has died.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

Well that was interesting.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> yep, gary stu will destroy everybody after he find out that Ihei has died.



I doubt he'll care tbh.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

I mean he is already destroying everything without having anyone to care for, he just likes killing ghouls


----------



## Esket (Oct 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> I doubt he'll care tbh.



That would really suck ass.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2015)

Goud said:


> I'm here for the mix: Characters and development, violence, art, story and the 'deeper' stuff ishida incorporates into the mix. *If this manga was all about the violence*, we wouldn't have the majority of this arc consisting of characters talking and discussing things. Ishida would've made Mirumo fight instead of surrendering.



This manga is about things that eat people/each other and the struggle they go through trying to eat people/each other. I can't think of a more violent setting.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I mean he is already destroying everything without having anyone to care for, he just likes killing ghouls



Seems like it's the only thing he cares about.

His childhood needs to be flushed out more, like the stuff that took place before JACK that caused him to hunt Ghouls in the first place.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2015)

Good chapter it was bloody and awesome


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> I constantly make fun of people who think this is deep or amazing, so no


Deeper than twilight
it is

art


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> Seems like it's the only thing he cares about.
> 
> His childhood needs to be flushed out more, like the stuff that took place before JACK that caused him to hunt Ghouls in the first place.



Would be nice if he is shown to care just a little bit for his underlings, makes him more human.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Would be nice if he is shown to care just a little bit for his underlings, makes him more human.



Yeah it would be but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

He's more 'monster' than most ghouls atm


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

I think that there's sometimes more humanity in the Ghouls than there are in the humans.

This arc would be a prime example of that where they're all just trying to protect their loved ones while the CCG are mercilessly slaughtering Ghouls indiscriminately.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 17, 2015)

More CCG deaths please


----------



## maltyy (Oct 17, 2015)

>Noro's beast af
>Saiko's Kagune
>two major CCG officers get rekt


Tsukiyama family ftw


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> The fact that they try to assimilate to begin with means they're trying to live a life without the constant worry of being killed. Well, that'd probably be there regardless, but it would lower their odds of being killed significantly. I'm sure that Anteiku isn't the only place where Ghouls try to assimilate with Humans.
> 
> Well all the characters are the way they are because of the author, it's a story...



I meant it like the takizawa dude went through fucked up shit like Kaneki and his persona did a complete 180. 

Kaneki has always been a big softy for the most part, until the torture shit ptsd him.

Oh and uh if people read this just for the violence, the 2nd season of the anime would have been good. It is not, it is shit.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I meant it like the takizawa dude went through fucked up shit like Kaneki and his persona did a complete 180.
> 
> Kaneki has always been a big softy for the most part, until the torture shit ptsd him.
> 
> Oh and uh if people read this just for the violence, the 2nd season of the anime would have been good. It is not, it is shit.



Ken changed too though, he just retained some of his humanity. Considering it was Jason that tortured Ken and not Eto herself, I'd imagine if Ken went through the same thing that Takizawa or Kanae went through (potentially Noro if he's not a Kagune) that he'd be significantly different than he was after being tortured by Jason.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2015)

Saiko actually used her Kagune...and she was sorta useful for once, hurray!

Also, holy fuck...this chapter. Hairu actually died  Didn't expect her to die so soon. Seems like a waste...but w/e. Matsumae and other dude totally fuckin rocked it though. Also, REALLY did not see Kijima dying like that (well, presumably dying since his dead is chopped in half).


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> He's more 'monster' than most ghouls atm



eh he still doesn't go around eating people so idk.

I doubt the Tsukiyama family eats suiciders


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2015)

Tsukiyama servants are fucking based.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> eh he still doesn't go around eating people so idk.
> 
> I doubt the Tsukiyama family eats suiciders



Stop making things hard for me


----------



## maltyy (Oct 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> The fact that they try to assimilate to begin with means they're trying to live a life without the constant worry of being killed. Well, that'd probably be there regardless, but it would lower their odds of being killed significantly. I'm sure that Anteiku isn't the only place where Ghouls try to assimilate with Humans.
> 
> Well all the characters are the way they are because of the author, it's a story...



Yeah the author meant us to sympathize with the Ghouls, otherwise the story would be Shingeki no Kyojin 2.0. Because really they're very similar to humans, except for the fatal difference that they eat humans to survive. Neither side is really 'evil', yet they're both natural enemies to each other


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2015)

Matsumae is a beast


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Stop making things hard for me


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

Saiko's kagune 

ITS A TUMOR

she eats too much maybe...thing is OBESE. No wonder the doc said she needed to lose weight.

that foreshadowing.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Where'd all these new posters come from?


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2015)

they've been on the forum, pretty sure there are people who lurk but rarely post in topics....


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 17, 2015)

Matsumae a best girl


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2015)

Getting caught up with TG tonight.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

it gets heavier, son


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh God, that was so satisfactory to read.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

tfw you will never decapitate and disarm(nice meme) Ihei with your 2 meter cock, why live?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

>staying behind and reading in bulk



man fuck you manny


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Still getting over ihei dying


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2015)

is that shuu saying that at the end?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

OS said:


> Still getting over ihei dying



really? other than having no nose drawn in half her scenes she wasn't really standing out


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunt said:


> is that shuu saying that at the end?



ja bruh


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2015)

Reminded me of the old days


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> really? other than having no nose drawn in half her scenes she wasn't really standing out



She was like nutcracker. Lot of potential. TG girls are too good bruh


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2015)

OS said:


> She was like nutcracker. Lot of potential. TG girls are too good bruh



But Nut's was just (bad)fanservice with a sad backstory tucked on before she died 

The highpoint of her char is giving our boy PTSD.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 17, 2015)

Ihei had no real development or substance, how do you feel sad for her


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> But Nut's was just (bad)fanservice with a sad backstory tucked on before she died
> 
> The highpoint of her char is giving our boy PTSD.



I don't see nuts as fanservice at all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

OS said:


> Still getting over ihei dying



Yeah, like...she wasn't super interesting or anything, but she was definitely fun. They coulda done a lot with her potentially...but oh well. I like Matsumae more, and one of them had to die, so...

Also, Nutcracker was fucking awesome...


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd be even sadder if Matsumae died


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> >staying behind and reading in bulk
> 
> 
> 
> man fuck you manny


reading in bulk is the best


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2015)

wtf yo.

did not see these deaths coming.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2015)

Alkemist, haven't seen you on in forever. 

welcome back to nf?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 18, 2015)

Well... that chapter was brutal.



Unsure if the patch guy will be dead as he is unusual and I think he may of been experimenting on himself.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he got those from Rio.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 18, 2015)

Forgot about that, but I just think his death is too sudden.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

I like TG...but it is a major fuckin edge-fest. While these deaths were quick (and seemingly pointless) to me, it's not entirely unexpected.


----------



## Esket (Oct 18, 2015)

^ I agree, I hate when an author introduces a new character I like just to immediately kill them off. Like what was the point of even introducing them then?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

Ishida confirmed George R.R. Martin level of sadistic fuck?


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

Ishida is cruel, but still badass


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

If those 2 deaths were just to kill off characters without helping the story in any way then it's prob bad writing


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 18, 2015)

Esket said:


> ^ I agree, I hate when an author introduces a new character I like just to immediately kill them off. Like what was the point of even introducing them then?



Wow, you talk like it's easy and there's enough time to flesh out every single new character introduced 

Most of them are just supposed to be fodder. That's all.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> If those 2 deaths were just to kill off characters without helping the story in any way then it's prob bad writing



I respectfully disagree with your shit opinion


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

I mean you think killing off anything and everything is badass, so I didn't expect you to agree with me anyway


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

where did I imply killing off "anything and everything" was badass? genius


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

If you think killing Ihei and that creepy dude off were badass and not just pointless then pretty much almost everything would be badass for you


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

you should stop posting, nothing but nonsense is coming out of you. I mean if you're that thick headed to not understand that those two characters were meant to die off and Ishida obviously had a fucking reason to kill them off, then I don't know what else to say to you


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

The way they were killed was bad ass.

Also, I'm sure that they have their backstories and story reasons soon. Ihei is related to the "Garden". Kijima tho may have it all in the game or maybe rio will be canon and shit will be linked there.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> you should stop posting, nothing but nonsense is coming out of you. I mean if you're that thick headed to not understand that *those two characters were meant to die off and Ishida obviously had a fucking reason to kill them off*, then I don't know what else to say to you



So you're saying they were introduced just to get killed off shortly after but somehow Ishida had another reason to kill them off, apart from just 'meant to die off'?

I don't know if they're gonna get their backstories in future chapters like OS is suggesting but if those 2, who were introduced to be more than some minor characters, got killed off for the sake of killing people then I don't see how you can consider it good.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

what other reason is there for a character to die off? I don't understand why you're so bothered by it


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> So you're saying they were introduced just to get killed off shortly after but somehow Ishida had another reason to kill them off, apart from just 'meant to die off'?
> 
> I don't know if they're gonna get their backstories in future chapters like OS is suggesting but if those 2, who were introduced to be more than some minor characters, got killed off for the sake of killing people then I don't see how you can consider it good.



I don't know about it being good or bad writing but it's happened multiple times before. He does the same with Ghouls getting introductions and hype and then killing them off too, I'm kind of glad that CCG are taking casualties, especially characters who are interesting. 

Them getting killed off before having their backstories and characters flushed out is somewhat disappointing but I'd say it's better than no-named fodder which you don't care for at all, at least this way it has some meaning/impact on the story.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

You'd have to find characters in the manga who were killed off quickly and didnt impact the story.

Ryoko, Mado, Jason, and Nutcracker all have had an impact on people and characters.

Ryoko- Kaneki
Mado - Amon, Akira, Touka
Jason- Kaneki
Nutcracker - Shirazu


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

They were literally just killed.

Saying their deaths don't have an impact on the story is just jumping to conclusions at this point.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

Based on the past I think it's fine to conclude their deaths will have impact.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> what other reason is there for a character to die off? I don't understand why you're so bothered by it



I'm just bothered cause they had potential.



Ares said:


> I don't know about it being good or bad writing but it's happened multiple times before. He does the same with Ghouls getting introductions and hype and then killing them off too, I'm kind of glad that CCG are taking casualties, especially characters who are interesting.
> 
> Them getting killed off before having their backstories and characters flushed out is somewhat disappointing but I'd say it's better than no-named fodder which you don't care for at all, at least this way it has some meaning/impact on the story.



It'd be disappointing, but I only said "if" cause we have no clue if he's gonna expand more on their deaths or not, otherwise I'd be jumping the gun.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> It'd be disappointing, but I only said "if" cause we have no clue if he's gonna expand more on their deaths or not, otherwise I'd be jumping the gun.



Oh of course. I was just responding in a general sense.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

Who's this qt


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Who's this qt



Are you being facetious or are you asking when it got added or what.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

Who got it added? A true hero


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Me of course.


----------



## Goud (Oct 18, 2015)

Ihei honestly had death flags set out the moment she confidently went in against Matsumae.  She's just the strong protege character who dies early and whose origins are later explored. The ''Sunlit Garden'' mention most likely wasn't there for nothing. Not much to complain about. Not every character needs an elaborate backstory. Based on her little flashback we can infer what kind of character she was (a child most likely orphaned/similar scenario and recruited into the  CCG under Arima). Arima has an entire squad, more strong members will be introduced and the CCG roster is already cluttered anyway. Ihei served her purpose.

As for Kijima though, if he just dies like that, I do wonder about the purpose. Sure, Matsumae getting revenge on the Tsukiyama family's behalf for the murder of the two servants counts for some closure, but there's this feeling that there was/is more to Kijima. It feels incomplete. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with you.

With Ihei we already have a lot of foreshadowing and plot points regarding her character that doesn't necessarily need her to be alive and present for so I don't mind her dying, additionally it adds for some emotional impact assuming we see some Doves react in the way for her. Even if we see Arima show some semblance of emotion from him regarding her death. 

Kijima on the other hand is so mysterious that his death is almost too sudden. Unless he was really only introduced 'cause of that shitty game that's being made and had no purpose in the canon story outside of merely showcasing him as a character. I mean he did something similar with those Doves in the auction arc that were given names and stuff just to be killed right away, even if Kijima had a lot more going for him than they did.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

I think it's different for people outside of Japan but I think his story was in TG Jail.



> I mean he did something similar with those Doves in the auction arc that were given names and stuff just to be killed right away




All those people were winners from a TG event. If you won the event you were picked to be featured in the auction raid. 

That guy that cut shirazus hair is one of the winners but the sole survivor of them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

Eh whatever...with Kijima dead, at least Hinami won't get tortured (well, unless Akira herself does it). Still sucks that he died so quickly. I DEFINITELY wanted him dead, but...iono, was just too quick.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

I know that.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 18, 2015)

They probably lost the rights to use him from SE


----------



## Goud (Oct 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh whatever...with Kijima dead, at least Hinami won't get tortured (well, unless Akira herself does it). Still sucks that he died so quickly. I DEFINITELY wanted him dead, but...iono, was just too quick.



Akira is not the type to torture a girl, even if said girl was partly responsible for killing her dad. What I could live with is if Kijima's death sets something in motion. Perhaps ''connections'' he's had. I think there was this theory floating around somewhere that he might've had something to do with V, which are bound to appear sometime in the future, considering Aogiri probably is not going to be the (only) final villain and they have a connection with Eto.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Goud said:


> Akira is not the type to torture a girl, even if said girl was partly responsible for killing her dad. What I could live with is if Kijima's death sets something in motion. Perhaps ''connections'' he's had. I think there was this theory floating around somewhere that he might've had something to do with V, which are bound to appear sometime in the future, considering *Aogiri probably is not going to be the (only) final villain*.



If even at all tbh.

Though I suppose it depends what side Ken/Haise lands himself on I guess.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2015)

Haise should land himself on :re Touka.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Naaah, he's too much of a fuccboi for that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

OS said:


> Haise should land himself on :re Touka.



He does in that doujin I linked earlier...


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 18, 2015)

2D porn, neva dat skizo, neva dat


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd much rather fap it to hentai than some chick with terrible bolt on tits that can't act  Better immersion in dat hentai bruh...

Also, the one I linked could barely even be considered hentai. Was more like a Josei romance one-shot or something.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

Unmatched immersion


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

tfw for a sec i thought you were talking about my cuteness factor being immersive

then i noticed the 3 post difference b/w our posts


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'd much rather fap it to hentai than some chick with terrible bolt on tits that can't act  Better immersion in dat hentai bruh...
> 
> Also, the one I linked could barely even be considered hentai. Was more like a Josei romance one-shot or something.



I just have sex with women


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

IRL Women are overrated. 2D girls won't betray you


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> tfw for a sec i thought you were talking about my cuteness factor being immersive
> 
> then i noticed the 3 post difference b/w our posts



You can't see the puppey either? B-but the immersion


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh I adblocked .


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2015)

I wonder if this is just a coincidence 


http://www.mangapanda.com/bleach/137/12 

it reminds me though of The Departed. All the people that were gonna die had an "x" behind them


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2015)

Not bothering to draw a flat character?


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 19, 2015)

OS said:


> I wonder if this is just a coincidence
> 
> 
> shit
> ...



well, i mean
it's not that much of a surprise since ishida introduced her only 15 chaps ago just so she could die
clannad level shit up in here smh


----------



## Vasco (Oct 19, 2015)

holy fucking shit i just read the luna eclipse raid holy fucking shit HOly Facking shit


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








the thick chick is hometown


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







<3

lol black amon

*Spoiler*: __ 









fixed*


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

spoilers ~

3

more!!

3


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 24, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> spoilers ~
> 
> 3
> 
> ...



and text


*Spoiler*: __ 







> Person that encounters Matsumae:
> ???: After all, you?re the one who killed them.






> Haise and Shuu?s fight
> 
> Shuu attacks Haise, but he dodges.
> 
> ...





> Matsumae?s side:
> 
> Hairu is completely dead. The chainsaw digs deeper into Kijima?s head.
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I forget who Furuta is


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 24, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I forget who Furuta is


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 24, 2015)

so this basic joke just killed Matsume?Ok


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

I gotta check later but apparently something hints that Furuta is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



souta


----------



## Source (Oct 24, 2015)

OS said:


> I gotta check later but apparently something hints that Furuta is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They have the same hairstyle?

And he apparently says "Sorry, Mr. MM" before killing Matsumae.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 24, 2015)

Wait, matsumae is dead?
Lame,


----------



## Source (Oct 24, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Wait, matsumae is dead?
> Lame,




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's chainsaw'd by Furuta using Kijima's quinque after getting her eyes gauged out I think. 

Although her last minute slaughter was suprising, she still had no chance of getting out of this arc alive.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 24, 2015)

I mean, she just killed two veterans before this shit.
One was arima's former teammate and the other was an associate special class investigator.
This was a pretty lackluster conclusion, if anything.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

If furuta is souta it would make sense. Clowns are ridiculously strong.


Also it wasn't mentioned here but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 furuta kills all te investigators there after matsumae


----------



## Source (Oct 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, if Furuta really is Souta, this isn't really out of line with that.

He's probably special even among the Clowns and even Roma is an SS rate ghoul. 

And also she had no more backup this time, on top of being blinded by suprise. No wonder he casually wrecked her.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok so here's the scene


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matsumae side 
Hairu is dead. Kijima’s head was injured by his chainsaw. 
Kijima: Bawawawaaaaaaa!! 
Matsumae: Die 
Kijima is now dead too. Matsumae is going to kill the other investigators. 
Furuta: Kijima san… 
Matsumae: An idiot who killed himself 
Furuta pierces Matsumae’s eyes with his fingers… 
Matsunae: Tch!! 
Furuta: But it was you who really killed him 
Furuta jumps to Matsumae’s back 
Furuta: Well… its fine though 
Matsumae: … 
Now that Matsumae cant see, Furuta walks closer to her. Matsumae listened closely to his footsteps. 
Matsumae: (coming…) 
Matsumae attacks in the direction of the sound. 
Furuta: M~iss~ 
Matsumae: !! 
Furuta raises Kijima’s chainsaw 
Furuta: Im sorry, MM san 
Matsumae’s blood spilled onto Furuta’s face





and here's an explanation on Furuta


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Ah, it’s more like I was trying to cross things out and Furuta saying ‘MM-san’ is a big clue.
> 
> - The only ones who should know of ‘MM’ are people from the Gourmet Restaurant.
> - Early in the Gourmet arc in TG, Souta has appeared alongside Tsukiyama under the name PG (which probably means Pierrot Ghoul).
> ...


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 24, 2015)

These clowns just way too overpowered.It seems powerlevel doesnt exist in this manga.


----------



## Goud (Oct 24, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> These clowns just way too overpowered.It seems powerlevel doesnt exist in this manga.



Honestly, after that fight, one would assume Matsumae is tired and easy pickings. It's just a matter of cleaning up.

So who was MM exactly? And what links this to MM to the ghoul restaurant?


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

Tsukiyama's alias was Mr MM


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

Also, it's possible matsumae isnt dead. If she was we'd get something like what happened to ihei or kijima last chapter.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

Chapter 66


english is out


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 24, 2015)

OS said:


> Also, it's possible matsumae isnt dead. If she was we'd get something like what happened to ihei or kijima last chapter.



I think the trap stabbed her with the chainsaw in the back.What a loser.He had to poke Matsume eyes to beat her.


----------



## Quuon (Oct 24, 2015)

That Arima dodge.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shironeki doesn't want him to kill Shuu 

I bet Kanae attacked Sasaki


----------



## Tapion (Oct 24, 2015)

Haise needs to fuckoff already. 

G
C
C

e
h
T

k
c
u
F


----------



## Goud (Oct 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, it seems to me that the whole ''Sorry, mr. MM'' is not so much a twist as Furuta just remembering what Tsukiyama's alias was and doing the typical cynical apology for killing someone he cares about.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

but I thought only those in the ghoul restaurant knew he was mr mm?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 24, 2015)

Kijima could still move and tried to fight after having his face split in half


----------



## Goud (Oct 24, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> but I thought only those in the ghoul restaurant knew he was mr mm?



Stated where?  Wasn't the restaurant at some point dismantled? Damn, my memory of that arc is rusty.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2015)

It's not stated but people in the restaurant called him mr MM while CCg calls him Gourmet.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2015)

Dude seems like a creep, him being a spy makes sens3


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

OS said:


> It's not stated but people in the restaurant called him mr MM while CCg calls him Gourmet.



yeah this^


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2015)

Wonder when ken will get his memories completely back and haise will be no more.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2015)

Probably near the climax of this manga.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

Haise won't die.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Goud (Oct 25, 2015)

I hope the one who cut off Haise's hand is Kanae.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2015)

Guess the fat guy has snuffed it then... New characters that were recently introduced getting wiped out so quickly.

Chapter was enjoyable, but I wonder who has taken Haise's arm..? Eto perhaps? Or was it Tsuk?


----------



## Source (Oct 25, 2015)

Goud said:


> I hope the one who cut off Haise's hand is Kanae.



Almost certainly is, no one else would really make sense.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

90% sure it was kanae.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 25, 2015)

What would happen if Ken gets back his memory? What would Arima do?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

He'd probably do nothing, the guy's a toaster.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2015)

Kanae was probably the one who cut off haises hand. Would be awesome finiteness touka somehow but I doubt it.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

The whole point of Haise I think is to be a part of the CCG human side to help be the bridge to both sides. We'll probably see haise start developing traits of shironeki over time but Kaneki the persona is kill.


----------



## Goud (Oct 25, 2015)

OS said:


> The whole point of Haise I think is to be a part of the CCG human side to help be the bridge to both sides. We'll probably see haise start developing traits of shironeki over time but Kaneki the persona is kill.



This. He was Kaneki in TG, a member of the ghoul side and is Haise now, a member of the human/CCG side. I don't think Haise will completely disappear. The two will eventually blend into a personality that serves as a bridge between ghouls and humans.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Kanae was probably the one who cut off haises hand. Would be awesome finiteness touka somehow but I doubt it.



It'd actually be an interesting twist if that turned out to be touka, or anyone else from anteiku trying to save shuu.
He obviously doesn't have anywhere else to go atm, either to touka's place or to aogiri.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

I dont think touka would shoot off his arm like that.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, she could due to plot.
Obviously, haise needs to be incapacitated for a while for them to escape.
That being kanae obviously has a higher chance though.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

Not only would she not do that to Haise to save TSUKIYAMA but she doesn't even have the power to do that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow...this fuckin chapter. So what exactly was with that one CCG agent going full on berserker mode? Like...what? Sad to see Matsumae die, but whatever...she got her revenge. That entire plotline seemed utterly pointless though, lol.

That Haise vs Shuu fight....hmmmm. Shuu seemingly had the upper hand the entire time, and then skip ahead like 3 panels, and Haise is standing over him like it was an easy win. Wtf? And yeah, it seems pretty likely Kanae was the one who cut his arm off. Kaneki regenerated his fingers a bunch when tortured by Jason, but have they shown full on limbs being regenerated? Like, I remember him being impaled a bunch, but not actually losing a limb.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2015)

how the fuck Kijima get his head split open like that and still have some life in him


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

He wasn't acting normal so he was spazzing before he died.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> how the fuck Kijima get his head split open like that and still have some life in him


Overdramatic  final death throes


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2015)

It looked like he pissed or came from the pain, I want to believe he shit and piss himself.


----------



## Goud (Oct 25, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> how the fuck Kijima get his head split open like that and still have some life in him





This dude had an iron rod go through his skull and still made it out alive and functioning. It's possible


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 25, 2015)

I am so pissed Matsumae died  especially after the heroic sacrifice of Maroi.  Like, wtf Ishida?!


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 25, 2015)

'I want cheese' he said, with the chainsaw still in his head


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

Sexy as fuck...goddamn!


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

Canuckgirl said:


> I am so pissed Matsumae died  especially after the heroic sacrifice of Maroi.  Like, wtf Ishida?!



You can't write a tg character dead till you see the corpse


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

OS said:


> Not only would she not do that to Haise to save TSUKIYAMA but she doesn't even have the power to do that.



Actually, she can.
Even fucking _nishio_ was able to get the upper hand against haise.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

Especially when he has tunnel vision and an intense internal conflict going on. Still, Kanae seems infinitely more likely considering he is already there, he wants to protect Shuu, and because we all know Touka loves Kaneki long time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> 'I want cheese' he said, with the chainsaw still in his head


Never go full retard


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Actually, she can.
> Even fucking _nishio_ was able to get the upper hand against haise.



Touka still has no reason to save him. She didn't spend any time with him and the last thing he did to her was tell her how she don't do shit for kaneki.


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2015)

it's Kanae, it has to be, or some other Tsukiyama butler


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

Kanae was climbing to the roof so it should obviously be him


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 25, 2015)

Haise about to get beat to a pulp.. again


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 25, 2015)

people are saying anyone other than kanae attacked haise?


why?


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Haise about to get beat to a pulp.. again



Don't think a pulp but it would be a disappointment if Kanae with Eto's power couldnt do shit


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> people are saying anyone other than kanae attacked haise?
> 
> why?




Dat plot twist though


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 26, 2015)

OS said:


> Don't think a pulp but it would be a disappointment if Kanae with Eto's power couldnt do shit



Well it looks pretty dire for him right now since he's outnumbered and all the good investigators got killed.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Dat plot twist though



mfw it's touka

mfw she kills "haise" 

mfw ken is not crash

mfw shuu is not crash

mfw they go back to :re

mfw they break hinami out of cockleah


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Well it looks pretty dire for him right now since he's outnumbered and all the good investigators got killed.



This just gives him a chance to gain more of Kanekis ghoul side.

someone made a point about Kaneki.

Black Kaneki was someone that wanted to be human and so represented a human side but as a half ghoul lacked the power of a strong ghoul.

White Kaneki was someone who gave up being a human and tried to be more of a ghoul.

Haise is the mix. He's trying to stay human but is going to need to also stay a ghoul.


ALSO, I don't think Tsukiyama is gonna do nothing if he sees how Kanae is now.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 26, 2015)

Yo sexy


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> mfw it's touka
> 
> mfw she kills "haise"
> 
> ...



Hinami


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Hinami



Will we ever see her smile again?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 26, 2015)

Kaneki will rescue her or get her to join his squad somehow


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 26, 2015)

pls no suffer hinami


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 26, 2015)

She's a good girl, everything will be alright


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 26, 2015)

People forgot that Kanae wants to kill Haise?I dont think this is him. I think another unexpected character will show up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

Chapter 51!


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2015)

Wtf is cockleah, please


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2015)

pffffft for people to even had questioned who sliced Haise's hand


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2015)

I knew Kaneki was going to fuck up Kanae, but like that? Goddamn.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2015)

Could kaneki regrow his arm? He could regen fingers and toes over and over...

Kinda gross to think about


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah no shit, Kaneki straight up booted that friend's head off, lol.

Oh jeez, Noro is wrecking shit. Glad that Nutcracker was used finally, and it looked dope as fuck. Too bad Noro OP OP and won't go down so easily.

Also, yeah, I had that same question last week (about arm regeneration). I just assumed with him getting his fingers constantly cut off by Jason, that an arm would simply take longer, but it would definitely come back.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Could kaneki regrow his arm?



Of course. His regen is very good.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyone think that Centipede might go berserk here?


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2015)

Nutcracker da bomb


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2015)

Kanae probably going to have noro level regen


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

kaneki gonna eat kanae whole and he gets his arm back insta calling it


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2015)

I doubt his regen could be Noro level. Noro is something special.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2015)

Who is Shana?


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

it'd be complete bullshit for kanae to reattach his head, kaneki eating kanae is the only real option imo

like ishida has already wrote some stupid shit in the last couple chapters let's not go anymore downhill with dumb asspulls


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 30, 2015)

Kaneki destroyed Kanae, not Haise, motherfucking Kaneki. Noro better prepare his anus if he doesn't want to become fodder to Kaneki. Noro is unstoppable at the moment, only Kaneki eating him can defeat that kind of insanely hax regeneration.


----------



## Quuon (Oct 30, 2015)

Any ideas what Kaneki could have said on that last page? Unless it's just gibberish. Mutsuki was also the MVP of this chapter for me, that parkour maneuver she did on Noro's kagune was sick as fuck.


----------



## Source (Oct 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> it'd be complete bullshit for kanae to reattach his head, kaneki eating kanae is the only real option imo
> 
> like ishida has already wrote some stupid shit in the last couple chapters let's not go anymore downhill with dumb asspulls



Kanae will probably regenerate his head after all.

More detailed prediction: Noro got the same treatment as Kanae (probably got implanted with Eto's Kagune which caused weird shit to happen to his/her body, judging by this chapter) and that's what grants them their abnormal regenerative capabilities. Kaneki will still eat him in the end, though.

Maybe I'm wrong and Ishida really does kill him off like this (which is definitely possible judging by this arc), but I doubt it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn he kicks the guys head off brutal


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

Ares said:


> Who is Shana?



I was wondering that as well.

And yeah, Kanae is totally gonna regen imo.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

why the fuck is the chapter out wtf


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2015)

based IS       . they've been on a roll for the past month.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> it'd be complete bullshit for kanae to reattach his head, kaneki eating kanae is the only real option imo
> 
> like ishida has already wrote some stupid shit in the last couple chapters let's not go anymore downhill with dumb asspulls



It wouldn't be bullshit. Eto said she'd make him stronger.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

Source said:


> Kanae will probably regenerate his head after all.
> 
> More detailed prediction: Noro got the same treatment as Kanae (probably got implanted with Eto's Kagune which caused weird shit to happen to his/her body, judging by this chapter) and that's what grants them their abnormal regenerative capabilities. Kaneki will still eat him in the end, though.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and Ishida really does kill him off like this (which is definitely possible judging by this arc), but I doubt it.



No, noro and kanae are at way different tiers, it'd be so silly for him to be at Noro's level after like what just over a week? Noro's a walking kagune at this point, he doesn't talk or act on his own, kanae does and they're not the same, _yet_. If it took that little time to make a ghoul with that power, eto should've made an army of them by now. 
With the current timeframe it's bullshit if he does, low tier shounen written powerups with muh suffering smh.



OS said:


> It wouldn't be bullshit. Eto said she'd make him stronger.


>there's people who willingly accept bullshit powerups


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

> >there's people who willingly accept bullshit powerups



She said she'd give him power soooooooooooooooooooooooo...



I'll just wait and see. It's people like you in the /a/ threads that complain and then get btfo later


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

OS said:


> She said she'd give him power soooooooooooooooooooooooo...


so for point of example, if ishida writes eto saying she can give him power then after 10 days he can beat arima, that's perfectly reasonable?

nah, it's bad writing is what that would be, same concept.


OS said:


> I'll just wait and see. It's people like you in the /a/ threads that complain and then get btfo later



lol just because a writer chooses something to happen doesn't mean it's good right
like ishida can choose a certain path but it can be shit, that's not someone getting btfo'd unless their point is genuinely quite bad


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

also kaneki learnt well from


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Noro is broken as hell.He should have died at the moment when his head was pierced


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> so for point of example, if ishida writes eto saying she can give him power then after 10 days he can beat arima, that's perfectly reasonable?
> 
> nah, it's bad writing is what that would be, same concept.


 See, now you're not making trying to make sense. If she had that power then she would have had done it herself many times before.



> lol just because a writer chooses something to happen doesn't mean it's good right
> like ishida can choose a certain path but it can be shit, that's not someone getting btfo'd unless their point is genuinely quite bad



People get btfo because their questions and concerns get answered eventually. So far you're the only one that's this bothered by the chapters. Literally the only one.



> Noro is broken as hell.He should have died at the moment when his head was pierced


 His head isn't the core. His lower half is what came to life.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd be bothered too if a weakling become SS tier after a week of torture.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2015)

we don't really know what happened between the two though

could have been more than just mere torture


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I'd be bothered too if a weakling become SS tier after a week of torture.



yep,that was some typical shonen type thing.So if people torture me I will become a badass too?No


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess, Eto transplanting her kagune or power to someone to give them regen ability like that seems kinda hax though 

Like they get both regen and a powerup, not just one of the two


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, I mean, either way it seems kinda bs but we'll see.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

It was more than just torture. Did no one see that giant (what I'm guessing is)kagune stick through his body? She said that she's give him an "Apple"

We also don't we know how strong he really is. For all we know he can b Nishiki tier in power.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

wasn't she feeding him her kagune or some shit, it's that rather than the torture, I imagine the torture+manipulation is a technique for him to be able to use the power more comfortably rather than the power up itself

either way if it was that easy in 10 days to make a SS~ ghoul
why hasn't she been doing it to a ton of ghouls, like gg CCG.
and that's probably because it takes time, noro's probably a perfected creation over time not 10 days.
>but ishida-sensei will make up shit at the very end!
nah bad writing, if he throws unexplained shit with loose ends and then just covers it up all neatly at the end it's not good writing and if you can't see that then continue reading those type of mangos

It's like how akame ga kill decides to throw flashbacks when a char dies so _eventually_ shit will get development but it doesn't work



OS said:


> See, now you're not making trying to make sense. If she had that power then she would have had done it herself many times before.


I knew you'd somehow take it literally instead of the concept of the example


OS said:


> People get btfo because their questions and concerns get answered eventually. So far you're the only one that's this bothered by the chapters. Literally the only one.



>majority fallacy

and because you eat up this shit doesn't mean I have to


----------



## Source (Oct 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> No, noro and kanae are at way different tiers, it'd be so silly for him to be at Noro's level after like what just over a week? Noro's a walking kagune at this point, he doesn't talk or act on his own, kanae does and they're not the same, _yet_. If it took that little time to make a ghoul with that power, eto should've made an army of them by now.
> With the current timeframe it's bullshit if he does, low tier shounen written powerups with muh suffering smh.



Oh, I agree (sort of)

Though, just because it doesn't make much sense doesn't mean it won't happen.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

Source said:


> Though, just because it doesn't make much sense doesn't mean it won't happen.



now that i definitely agree on rofl


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well,Its still better than Kaneki soloing Jason without any proper fighting skills.


----------



## Quuon (Oct 30, 2015)

Where are you guys getting SS rated Kanae from? He doesn't need to be at that level to bully Haise. I wouldn't be shocked if Kaneki completely shit on him in the next chapter, especially at the pace we're going.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

Ul said:


> wasn't she feeding him her kagune or some shit, it's that rather than the torture, I imagine the torture+manipulation is a technique for him to be able to use the power more comfortably rather than the power up itself
> 
> either way if it was that easy in 10 days to make a SS~ ghoul
> why hasn't she been doing it to a ton of ghouls, like gg CCG.
> ...


 So you're again assuming that they are on the same level. You're also assuming that Eto can just do this whenever.

You're also assuming just because it's not explain at first it's automatically bad even if there's a good explanation later on.


> It's like how akame ga kill decides to throw flashbacks when a char dies so _eventually_ shit will get development but it doesn't work


 AGK fails because it keep underdeveloped characters for a long time and then pushing the development in the end.



> I knew you'd somehow take it literally instead of the concept of the example


 It's just not a good example.



> >majority fallacy
> 
> and because you eat up this shit doesn't mean I have to


 You don't but just because you don't doesn't mean your arguments are right.




Let's make this clear. The ONLY things we have to gauge kanaes power is that he

-killed fodder investigators
-blindsided a distracted haise
-has a big kagune

so thinking he's noro tier isn't good.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Oct 30, 2015)

How are some of you guys saying Kanae is super strong now? He cheap shots Hasie twice, and he still gets his ass kick in by Hasie.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> yep,that was some typical shonen type thing.So if people torture me I will become a badass too?No



now you just sound stupid 

and TG isn't shounen


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2015)

Stevenh1990 said:


> How are some you guys saying Kanae is super strong now? He cheap shots Hasie twice, and he still gets his ass kick in by Hasie.



because 'all aboard the bad writing train!'


----------



## Esket (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I'd be bothered too if a weakling become SS tier after a week of torture.



But isn't that exactly what happened to Kaneki?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

Well...kinda. Kaneki up to that point did not eat any human flesh, and also he is a hybrid. Been force fed human flesh, and then being mind broken, allowed Kaneki's ghoul instincts to kick in and wreck shit. After that, he trained a fuckload...

With that being said, I don't think Kanae is anywhere near SS rank. He got a cheap shot on Kaneki, and now that he has his bearings back, he is going to fuck Kanae's shit up when he inevitably regenerates (or who knows, maybe he won't regen and this will just be another quick bullshit death like the cute CCG chick or Patchwerk).


----------



## Quuon (Oct 30, 2015)

He trained before the torture too. 

Black-haired Kaneki had some nice moves against the Bin Brothers


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, kaneki in part 1 used martial arts against that guy in the gourmet arc.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2015)

also, I think it's possible that his head didn't get kicked off. We see something flying but the speech bubble is where the head should be. Maybe his mask flew off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

That would be so incredibly disappointing if all it was was the mask (though I suppose we get to see Kaneki and Shuu's reaction to Kanae's now horribly mangled/disfigured face). Still...


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

idk it depends how things go. From the looks of it while Kaneki was about to hit him he literally said "gibberish". Also, that was a move that Kaneki could do, not haise. I think big things will happen next week


----------



## Goud (Oct 31, 2015)

If the Noro = Eto kagune theory is really true (it has been all but explicitly confirmed), then that has terrifying implications for Eto's ability to turn people into personal, SS rated soldiers. Kanae is definitely not down yet. My guess is that most of his tissue has been replaced by Eto's kagune, so his face will simply reform.

If Kaneki fails to come out properly and Kanae stomps Haise, Shuu will probably come in and fight Kanae in Kaneki's place.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2015)

Dbz cell level regen....Rip, kaneki


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 31, 2015)

OS said:


> So you're again assuming that they are on the same level. You're also assuming that Eto can just do this whenever.
> 
> You're also assuming just because it's not explain at first it's automatically bad even if there's a good explanation later on.
> AGK fails because it keep underdeveloped characters for a long time and then pushing the development in the end.
> ...


no, you want a super pedantic example that'll you'll keep jumping around by saying "it's not exactly the same therefore it doesn't work"

you also have no idea on the concept of foreshadowing and the fact that saying something is explained conveniently at the very end to allow the author to do whatever the fuck he wants when he wants is fine. 
it's not always and this is one of them

plus kanae plopping is head back on eliminates any sort of impact revolving kaneki, it'll be so tediously boring. Even though he wrote in hairu to die at least he didn't asspull her to be some superhuman/ghoul hybrid like you wanted iirc :sleepy

you're entire argument has been
>ishida-sensei will explain everything _eventually_
pls no talk about good or bad arguments

we talkin about his regen dawg



Stevenh1990 said:


> How are some of you guys saying Kanae is super strong now? He cheap shots Hasie twice, and he still gets his ass kick in by Hasie.


rather talking about regeneration on the level of attaching a severed head back to it's body that's a massive feat rather than raw power


sant?nico said:


> because 'all aboard the bad writing train!'


>this defensive stance as if you hear it a lot with no counter substance

:sleepy


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2015)

weak counter substance  keep it coming bro


----------



## Ghost (Oct 31, 2015)

Esket said:


> But isn't that exactly what happened to Kaneki?



no           .


----------



## Source (Oct 31, 2015)

Esket said:


> But isn't that exactly what happened to Kaneki?



No. 

He was still just a really strong S rate after the torture.

And he didn't really gain _that_ colossal of a power-up. Kaneki was strong right from the beginning. Even though he lost to Touka after she stopped him from eating Hide, it was a difficult fight for her judging by her wounds. And then there's how he fared against Amon and one of the Bin Brothers. All of it while he was holding back and just barely staving his hunger off using the "sugar" cubes.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Ul said:


> no, you want a super pedantic example that'll you'll keep jumping around by saying "it's not exactly the same therefore it doesn't work"


 It was a bad example. Just accept it.




> you also have no idea on the concept of foreshadowing and the fact that saying something is explained conveniently at the very end to allow the author to do whatever the fuck he wants when he wants is fine.
> it's not always and this is one of them


 How would it be convenient? We know the following

1. Eto gave him some power
2. Eto's Kagune has noros mask design on it
3. Noro is in some way related to her kagune and the idea that he is actually a living kagune means he can even be her own walking kagune.
4. Kanae has also been given a similar mask which has some implication he's similar to noro now.


I also wouldn't mind things explained later on as long as it's in the realm of the tgverse logic.


> plus kanae plopping is head back on eliminates any sort of impact revolving kaneki, it'll be so tediously boring. Even though he wrote in hairu to die at least he didn't asspull her to be some superhuman/ghoul hybrid like you wanted iirc :sleepy


 How would it eliminate any impact revolving kaneki? 



> you're entire argument has been
> >ishida-sensei will explain everything _eventually_
> pls no talk about good or bad arguments
> 
> we talkin about his regen dawg


 You're argument has been

>i don't like it
>it MUST be bad writing


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

the image was bigger it seems


----------



## maltyy (Oct 31, 2015)

What is this theory that Noro is Eto's kagune?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Go like 7 chaps back?


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Some chapters back in :re when eto uses her kagune it has talking mouths and teeth designs on it similar to noros mask. She can also detach the kagune and it talks and moves by itself. Noro is also always next to eto.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Well he's clearly not always next to Eto.

I'd also be surprised if he was a detached Kagune, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Not always but she and him are next to each other a lot.

he could also be someone that was special to eto in her younger days that died and is somehow a walking corpse. Maybe. 

Also to add. For the poker cards Noro was the queen of spades or clubs. The other queens were covered by females so people think noro may be very female related.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

So are Tatara and Eto, doesn't mean he's a detached Kagune as well.

Yeah, either that or someone she cared about who was on the verge of death or something so she kept them alive via her Kagune voodoo. I really hope it's not a sentient Kagune though, that'd be pretty lame. And seeing as how Kanae seems to be fully functioning maybe Noro's just the silent-but-deadly type. Hopefully we find out this arc regardless though.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 31, 2015)

What is that kagune connected to in the pic above?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's emanating from his head 'cause his body's in the background just laying there.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Wait actually, what the fuck. 

That might be his head in the background 'cause it was stabbed.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 31, 2015)

The thing in the middle right? Seems like that's actually his head


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I think it is 'cause the investigator stabbed his head after his body got blown up.

Yo this guy's regenerating his head from his body, that's some crazy shit.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 31, 2015)

OP as hell, can't be killed unless eaten or something


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised. 

Even though though, this dude'll just regenerate in the person's stomach.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Ares said:


> So are Tatara and Eto, doesn't mean he's a detached Kagune as well.


 Difference is tatara acts on his own a lot while noro is like an obedient dog. 



> Yeah, either that or someone she cared about who was on the verge of death or something so she kept them alive via her Kagune voodoo. *I really hope it's not a sentient Kagune though, that'd be pretty lame*. And seeing as how Kanae seems to be fully functioning maybe Noro's just the silent-but-deadly type. Hopefully we find out this arc regardless though.



You never know what she went through. She said that a kagune form is taken by intelligence or imagination. Kaneki was able to make his kagune look like creepy hands.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

What does what she goes through have to do with her Kagune being sentient?

And Tatara acts upon Eto's will as much as Noro so I don't really see how there's a difference there.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Ares said:


> What does what she goes through have to do with her Kagune being sentient?


 Maybe she made a discovery on her own. She's like 27 or 30 now and aogiri had risen while kaneki was just adjusting to ghoul life. Some things probably happened in that time and she learned how to make kagune talk. Maybe she was so lonely she made a friend. It's speculation of course




> And Tatara acts upon Eto's will as much as Noro so I don't really see how there's a difference there.



Also, unlike noro tatara has had a backstory revealed about him. He's from china and was in a gang called the red tongues. He's had pictures of him shown as a child and even has one of his subordinates currently with him (hato). He also has used his kagune before and unlike noros it doesn't eat people.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Well Noro never talks but her wanting to make a friend seems legit. I just hope she mindraped another Ghoul into being her servant or whatever rather than creating a sentient Kagune, that just seems a bit much IMO.


Of course but that wasn't the point.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Like I said it's been like 30 years. Maybe she knows some secrets about ghouls others don't.

I know your point is just because he's next to her it doesn't mean much but consider those other points it can mean something.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Doesn't mean the concept of a sentient Kagune isn't dumb though.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

It depends on how it's played out. For me at least. Maybe noro started like one of those small talking ones but grew by eating others


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

I suppose that's true, for me personally I hope s/he was originally a normal Ghoul though.


----------



## Goud (Oct 31, 2015)

Ares said:


> So are Tatara and Eto, doesn't mean he's a detached Kagune as well.
> 
> Yeah, either that or someone she cared about who was on the verge of death or something so she kept them alive via her Kagune voodoo. I really hope it's not a sentient Kagune though, that'd be pretty lame. And seeing as how Kanae seems to be fully functioning maybe Noro's just the silent-but-deadly type. Hopefully we find out this arc regardless though.



It is honestly more probable that Noro underwent similar treatment as Kanae. While either dead or alive, Noro was subject to Eto implanting a portion of her kagune into him (or her, who knows), which resulted in the thing we see now. Kanae's treatment basically points towards this. There must be a reason why Kanae is suddenly wearing the same black outfit (even including those metal rings on the chest area) and a similar mask. Noro being an animated corpse might explain why it does not talk nor respond to any injuries.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Goud said:


> It is honestly more probable that Noro underwent similar treatment as Kanae. While either dead or alive, Noro was subject to Eto implanting a portion of her kagune into him (or her, who knows), which resulted in the thing we see now. Kanae's treatment basically points towards this. There must be a reason why Kanae is suddenly wearing the same black outfit (even including those metal rings on the chest area) and a similar mask. Noro being an animated corpse might explain why it does not talk nor respond to any injuries.



Yeah, that's exactly what I'm hoping for personally. Regarding Noro being an animated corpse, it's either that or he underwent more psychological torture and was broken by Eto. I think it would be cool if he did talk and wasn't crazy like Takizawa, that'd be way different from anyone we've seen, especially in comparison to the Ghouls who've been tortured.


----------



## Goud (Oct 31, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I'm hoping for personally. Regarding Noro being an animated corpse, it's either that or he underwent more psychological torture and was broken by Eto. I think it would be cool if he did talk and wasn't crazy like Takizawa, that'd be way different from anyone we've seen, especially in comparison to the Ghouls who've been tortured.



I like him being a silent antagonist though. Coupled with his faceless getup it gives him an eerie and mysterious aura and at least prevents him from turning into a boisterous/overly talkative/cocky ''tch'' villain.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Goud said:


> I like him being a silent antagonist though. Coupled with his faceless getup it gives him an eerie aura and at least prevents him from turning into a boisterous/overly talkative/cocky ''tch'' villain.



Yep exactly. His mystique is also a large part of why I'm so interested in him.

There's also Tatara who's pretty quiet too, love that dude, I hope him and Noro both get some good screen time. I imagine Noro will have some development this arc which will be nice.


----------



## Goud (Oct 31, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yep exactly. His mystique is also a large part of why I'm so interested in him.
> 
> There's also Tatara who's pretty quiet too, love that dude, I hope him and Noro both get some good screen time. I imagine Noro will have some development this arc which will be nice.



Tatara has a connection with that Houji investigator, who chased after him in China iirc. Pretty sure that plotpoint will be used to signal Tatara's character development.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Goud said:


> Tatara has a connection with that Houji investigator, who chased after him in China iirc. Pretty sure that plotpoint will be used to signal Tatara's character development.



Yeah, I imagine this would be the case. I really can't wait for this world building exploration. It's too bad that China's basically off the map, it would have been cool if we saw more Chinese Ghouls.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2015)

I for one hope Ishida explains Noro's origins


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2015)

Me too. 


I hope Uta gets some more development and back story too.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2015)

if touka babe, nishiki, and manager history got explored then the rest should follow


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2015)

I want touka to have a bigger role I like her character but doubt it will happen. Wonder if the quinx group get killed that would cause ken to take over haise since one of the main things he is afraid of is losing his friends and saying goodbye to them. Wonder if they will eat nora to kill it.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 31, 2015)

We'll definitely see and learn more from the likes of Uta, Yomo, Touka etc.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I want touka to have a bigger role I like her character but doubt it will happen. Wonder if the quinx group get killed that would cause ken to take over haise since one of the main things he is afraid of is losing his friends and saying goodbye to them. Wonder if they will eat nora to kill it.



She probably will. But more as an angel rather than a fighter. People died for her because they wanted her to have the life they couldn't have and she wanted.

Also, as for noro and him being a corpse. I would also throw in maybe he was that special someone that took care of her and that's why they are always together. I find it hard to believe that Eto grew up as a baby alone and became the OEK. Noro may have been the caretaker.


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

daaamn rip Hairu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2015)

Such a waste of a character...


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 1, 2015)

Very enjoyable chapter. The last panel had me a bit like "wha..? GET REKT!", but we'll see if he truly is finished next chapter I'm sure.

Nutcracker is very strong, never knew it'd be as destructive as that.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Such a waste of a character...


She would have made great fap material. 
Psycho like Juuzo, love my cute psychos


----------



## Goud (Nov 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Such a waste of a character...



I miss her too, but out of Arima's squad, only two members (her and Ui) have been revealed, so there will be more squad 0 guys (and hopefully girls) further down the line.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2015)

I was messing around.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Ikr fapping to 2d characters so gay.



straight savage


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Nov 1, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Ikr fapping to 2d characters so gay.



Kinda like reading shit manga like tokyo ghoul


----------



## Goud (Nov 1, 2015)

Ser Lulu Valentine said:


> Kinda like reading shit manga like tokyo ghoul


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

Do the Scottish have no taste?


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 1, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Ikr fapping to 2d characters so gay.



what kind of logic is this
if im wanking to some yaoi where a guy is getting buttblasted by another guy, because it's 2d it's not gay?

you a closet homo ^ (use bro)


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2015)

Ul said:


> what kind of logic is this
> if im wanking to some yaoi where a guy is getting buttblasted by another guy, because it's 2d it's not gay?
> 
> you a closet homo ^ (use bro)



tfw normalfags will never understand


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Mille is a goddess 

Pretty sure she is kidding b


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 2, 2015)

Ul said:


> this random superiority complex over liking animated porn on an anime forum was funny enough but the 2008 get sum sex lines you just threw down was mad projection bro
> 
> rofl kill yourself you land whale



  

You just jelly bro i get more pussy


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> You just jelly bro i get more pussy



That lack of denial of being a land whale tho

got em lads ayy lmao


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 2, 2015)

Ul said:


> That lack of denial of being a land whale tho
> 
> got em lads ayy lmao



I will be honest and say i have no clue what a land whale is and im too lazy to google.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

He is calling you fat


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 2, 2015)

I am only  5 kilos above my ideal weigh of 60


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> I am only  5 kilos above my ideal weigh of 60


Belle et petite !


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Mille ignore da haters
I'll be your fuck boi gurl


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

look at this sissyboi fuccboi 

shit you ain't gettin' no pussy white knightin land sharks online m8o


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

I look out for all the lil shawties everywhere fam


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 2, 2015)

You mongoloids wtf 

 @remchu why would you even neg Dave, he speaks the truth


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> You mongoloids wtf
> 
> @remchu why would you even neg Dave, he speaks the truth



Who  ?

I'll rep him back later if he vms me , I dont really care lol


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 2, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Mille ignore da haters
> I'll be your fuck boi gurl



I think i told ya before but you are creepy


----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2015)

We are going way past the main issue here.

Dafuq you mean you don't know what a land whale is? Why did you need to google that?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 2, 2015)

what the fuck happened here


----------



## Goud (Nov 2, 2015)

Ghost said:


> what the fuck happened here



This. Can you guys go talk about landwhales in private, please?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2015)

Is rize still with renji?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

We don't know yet.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2015)

she's his personal cumbucket with touka occasionally having her way with her


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> I think i told ya before but you are creepy


[YOUTUBE]Lgs9QUtWc3M[/YOUTUBE]



Goud said:


> This. Can you guys go talk about landwhales in private, please?



Can't speak for the others, but I apologize for shit posting. 

I am a fuccboi ghoul.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E-cvKiFf0n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

God feel like crying

Have u heard her cover of the opening song. Hauntingly beautiful

"Unravel my soul"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

Yo, I missed the chapter.  Is Nutcracker back yet?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

she's dead m8


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

Too popular to kill.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

like she's dead beyond dead


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2015)

I love unravel my soul great song


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

No one stays dead in this series.

Additionally, like I mentioned earlier.  Her popularity needs to be taken into account.  Most Tokyo Ghoul readers are men.  Women aren't picking up this series.  And the men that buy the books would gladly allow Nutcracker to munch on their nuts; you and I included.  The mangaka is not oblivious to this.  She will be back soon.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Not be rude, unravel my soul is a line in the cover I was talking about. Song is simply  called Unravel.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2015)

> Women aren't picking up this series.



lol



> No one stays dead in this series.



lol


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2015)

Like she's fucking dead beyond dead.....

And no one who's died has come back so lol.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2015)

Like Shirazu has regrets about killing her.


----------



## Goud (Nov 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No one stays dead in this series.
> 
> Additionally, like I mentioned earlier.  Her popularity needs to be taken into account.  Most Tokyo Ghoul readers are men.  Women aren't picking up this series.  And the men that buy the books would gladly allow Nutcracker to munch on their nuts; you and I included.  The mangaka is not oblivious to this.  She will be back soon.



If that was true, why did Ishida so blatantly let Ihei get murdered? She was so popular that, despite being a fairly minor and recently introduced character, she gained a significant following. As for Nutcracker, she's gone. It's not like with Rize, where the body was never shown until the reveal of her living as Yomo's sex slave in his basement. Shirazu is explicitly shown stabbing her (Nuts) through the heart, she had a dying flashback and was turned into a quinque. I don't remember the CCG ever creating quinques out of living ghouls and they have no reason to keep her alive anyway.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2015)

yeah there's way too many femifujoshits on tumblr as it is, that point was moot


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2015)

Goud said:


> If that was true, why did Ishida so blatantly let Ihei get murdered? She was so popular that, despite being a fairly minor and recently introduced character, she gained a significant following. As for Nutcracker, she's gone. It's not like with Rize, where the body was never shown until the reveal of her living as Yomo's sex slave in his basement. Shirazu is explicitly shown stabbing her (Nuts) through the heart, she had a dying flashback and was turned into a quinque. I don't remember the CCG ever creating quinques out of living ghouls and they have no reason to keep her alive anyway.



Well they make Arata armor out of toukas dad still.

Also, if there was no female audience why do I still fucking see gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass shuuneki shit for fan art those fucking filthy fujos


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2015)

Rukia lol.


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2015)

OS said:


> Well they make Arata armor out of toukas dad still.
> 
> Also, if there was no female audience why do I still fucking see gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass shuuneki shit for fan art those fucking filthy fujos



ShuuNeki is adorable, fuck off


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2015)

friendly reminder about tumblr artists





only one i like


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

literally cancer

ty for spoiler tagging


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 5, 2015)

My      eyes


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2015)

nutcracker wouldn't be so bad if not for the yellow teeth.

now she looks like a cheap hooker


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2015)

nah like those are all horrible

there's no way they could be redeemed


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2015)

Someone drew Hairu and Matsumae lesbian sex

too bad I can't link it here.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 5, 2015)

Why do you people still allow OS to post here?


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








by the same person that did the ED cards for season 1


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2015)

>making them fat

tumblr is a sin


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> >making them fat
> 
> tumblr is a sin



fat people are a sin


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2015)

Dear God, my eyes. Too bright~


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Why do you people still allow OS to post here?



I question that every time I visit this thread


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2015)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2015)

If you don't have haters,  you don't have an opinion. .....


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2015)

I hate your liberal use of the word hate.


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2015)

"haters gonna hate" 

no one hates you, just find you repulsive


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2015)

haters gonna hate


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

When someone, especially OS, posts a spoiler tag, it's usually disgusting fan art or images in general.

It's just common courtesy to say if it's spoiling the manga or just an image.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 6, 2015)

OS said:


> haters gonna hate


this is something a 12 year old kid on YT would comment


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 6, 2015)

isn't that an image from a few chapters ago tho


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

is it?

i don't even remember


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 6, 2015)

It is, from like 3 chapters ago when they met Noro


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

Aight, 'cause I was surprised he didn't say it was a spoiler, he usually does but I guess that makes sense.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2015)

Jagger said:


> this is something a 12 year old kid on YT would comment



But it's da truth


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2015)

I wonder what the sales numbers are like in the US because Volume 1 is still on there.


----------



## Esket (Nov 6, 2015)

Goud said:


> I hadn't noticed that up until now. Imperialscans has had this problem lately where the resolution is so large that parts of panels just disappear.



That and Imp Scans are so dark that it's hard to see some details.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

spoiler(s)


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 7, 2015)

imperial already have raws, so fast release most likely


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 7, 2015)

Arima soon


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _52_ 



Eto vs Haise next chapter


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

eto will never ride you naked


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

the text apparently is


*Spoiler*: __ 





> “Do you want to die again?”


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

Mmmmm nice turn of events.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wth is Eto's plan for Haise,  I just don't get it


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

description

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eto in owl form appears in front of Haise, and moves to attack with the tail part of her kagune.

“Your parent failed to raise you.”

However her kagune targets not Haise but Kanae

Eto: “Did you want to be loved


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter sounds amazing from those spoilers Eto, Arima, all in one chapter? 

I hope this doesn't mean Noro gets off paneled though I was really looking forward to more of him fighting and a possible backstory.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 7, 2015)

eto


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

Imma just leave this here, okay?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nasty regen. 

They can't put any of this in the anime. Entire scene would be a giant blur


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

Tumblr begins to be something


*Spoiler*: __ 





> now that kanae is confirmed trans ill go ahead and say what i didnt dare say before: please use they/them in the tags when referring to kanae. i’ve read them as nonbinary from the beginning and now that we know that i was right from the start i want y’all to respect that (i get super squicked when i have my kanaes referred to as he/him)
> 
> im hoping that with this newest chapter people will finally stop sending me angry messages & respect my wish for they/them pronouns on my kanaes :,^) if it wont work ill stick to twitter again nbd


----------



## Goud (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Full kakuya Eto vs Haise?  This can't end well for Haise. Not even Kaneki at full strength can put a dent in her.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Full kakuya Eto vs Haise?  This can't end well for Haise. Not even Kaneki at full strength can put a dent in her.



Pretty sure he can.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2015)

OS said:


> Tumblr begins to be something



Yeah, best to ignore them. /a/ is laughing it's ass off.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

someone translated the text to english


----------



## Quuon (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haise is looking cold as ice. He'll either fend off Eto like Arima, Amon comes, or Haise gets kidnapped. It was around this time Kaneki went to aogiri anyways I think.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 7, 2015)

All these puns about Sasaki's hand


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like it will be a good chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2015)

Synopsis


----------



## Ghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue balled the series


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2015)

"Do you want to die again" and Kaneki's subconscious screaming  "Kill Arima"  

I'm glad. Fuck Arima.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 7, 2015)

Great chapter.

Haise's hair looks more like it used to in the old days now too.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2015)

What's next?
A ri ma.

Maria.
Eve/Eva.
Mary/Maria.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2015)

Wait uhh...I'm confused. Is Kanae actually a reverse trap? Awesome. That Shuu x Kanae ship seems a lot more appealing now, lol.

Yep, Kanae regenerated _her_ head, like many people assumed  Kaneki totally dominated that entire fight after the image of failing/losing to Arima popped into his mind. Too bad Eto had to show up and fuck things up, lol.


----------



## Goud (Nov 7, 2015)

Great chapter and character development.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kinda curious as to how Haise and Shuu will deal with Eto. I also want to get back to the Noro fight and see how that ended.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

Well this chap was interesting.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 7, 2015)

"Kill Arima"


----------



## Quuon (Nov 7, 2015)

Was that Arima scene a repressed memory or a hallucination?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

so why did sui draw kanae with tits


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

oh wait

lol

kanae is a girl wtf


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2015)

Cuz Kanae is a girl, yo.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 7, 2015)

Dev


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> What's next?
> A ri ma.
> 
> Maria.
> ...


Oh my


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

Kanae is giiiirl?!

Wtf, this manga is Trap city.


----------



## Esket (Nov 7, 2015)

If Haise can actually put up a fight against Eto I will be disappointed.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 7, 2015)

Only Kaneki can, not Haise


----------



## Goud (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Only Kaneki can, not Haise



I wonder. Eto's the strongest ghoul to date; the Arima of the ghoul side and SSS rank, of which we have only two confirmed cases: her and Yoshimura, and she was above her father in strength as well. Maybe Kaneki at his strongest could lob off an arm or something along those lines, but all of that can simply be regenerated. Kaneki nearly died against Arata Amon and he was using his full power there. He also struggled with Takizawa, who's SS himself. If Kaneki could use and control his complete kakuya, he could give her a fight. Otherwise, if Eto takes the battle seriously, he'd get his ass kicked.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Goud said:


> Kaneki nearly died against Arata Amon and he was using his full power there.



And that wasn't Kaneki at his strongest. His Kakuja had evolved after he ate Hide and healed. Considering his Kakuja previously was at 50% he probably was 100% Kakuja before he got rekt by Arima or at least very close to it. Just like Yoshimura's Kaneki's mask covered his whole face. 

Prime Kaneki should not get stomped by Eto.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2015)

Great chapter wonder what eto wants will she try and kidnap haise and how will he fight her. Wouldn't be surprised if shu askes haise to eat him to get stronger.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

Ghost said:


> And that wasn't Kaneki at his strongest. His Kakuja had evolved after *he ate Hide and healed*. Considering his Kakuja previously was at 50% he probably was 100% Kakuja before he got rekt by Arima or at least very close to it. Just like Yoshimura's Kaneki's mask covered his whole face.
> 
> Prime Kaneki should not get stomped by Eto.



this guy 



Also, kanae being a woman goes along with the fashion sense


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

Kaneki wants to kill Arima


----------



## Goud (Nov 7, 2015)

Ghost said:


> And that wasn't Kaneki at his strongest. His Kakuja had evolved after he ate Hide and healed. Considering his Kakuja previously was at 50% he probably was 100% Kakuja before he got rekt by Arima or at least very close to it. Just like Yoshimura's Kaneki's mask covered his whole face.
> 
> Prime Kaneki should not get stomped by Eto.



I don't recall there being any confirmation that Kaneki suddenly powered up by ''eating'' Hide. He was absolutely delirious and aimless while using that ''100% kakuya'' against Arima  and got absolutely destroyed with minimal effort.  Eto is in perfect control of her kakuya. One could argue Kaneki was already stabbed through the head before he activated his kakuya, and thus may have gone insane over that wound, but still. Kaneki's kakuya thus far has been raw power and speed, but little flexibility. He could perhaps land a good hit on Eto, but will not threaten her in any significant way. That is if he's even pushed to that point. I can imagine the CCG not being happy to have Haise losing control and manifesting such a huge, unstable power. It would require Arima himself to show up and personally put an end to the rampage.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

OS said:


> this guy



?


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

oh i just think someone pointed it out to me. When haise says he felt sad and he thought about another bloodline he may have been referring to etos books.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

and btw it's pronounced "kakuja"



Ghost said:


> And that wasn't Kaneki at his strongest. His Kakuja had evolved after he ate Hide and healed. Considering his Kakuja previously was at 50% he probably was 100% Kakuja before he got rekt by Arima or at least very close to it. Just like Yoshimura's Kaneki's mask covered his whole face.
> 
> Prime Kaneki should not get stomped by Eto.



dude it was never confirmed that he "ate" Hide


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2015)

the word transition between 14 and 15 feels kinda weird


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> dude it was never confirmed that he "ate" Hide



it's a valid assumption though


----------



## Goud (Nov 7, 2015)

Which chapter mentioned Shuu's possible inability to form a Kakuja due to the inbreeding of his family? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering Eto will attack Haise and Shuu there, the latter will likely fight her as well.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither Kaneki or Haise is can put up a fight against Eto she's on par with Arima who took out Kaneki with utter ease.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 7, 2015)

From what we've seen Eto wasn't even a match for Arima


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 7, 2015)

Goud said:


> Which chapter mentioned Shuu's possible inability to form a Kakuja due to the inbreeding of his family?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Here in chapter 33


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> From what we've seen Eto wasn't even a match for Arima



omg this


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2015)

i have heard people say in many Tokyo ghoul boards that the author stated that arima is sadistic. in the panel where kaneki is remembering arima it looks like blood in his eye wonder if he stabbed out his eyes repetitively when he was training him. he was probably tortured kaneki for a while as well.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

well i mean if you just observe his behaviour you can tell he's sadistic


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez,


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

Kanae has Ellen fashion sense, legit thought she was a dude.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 7, 2015)

Ares said:


> well i mean if you just observe his behaviour you can tell he's sadistic



I actually have yet to see him display any sadistic trait


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

well he wouldn't do what he does if he wasn't intrinsically sadistic on some level


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 7, 2015)

Kanae's a woman?

goddamn it i hate this manga


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

yo fam, we got another trophy to add to the wall, no need to toss shade


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 7, 2015)

best page tho



Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I actually have yet to see him display any sadistic trait





Ares said:


> well he wouldn't do what he does if he wasn't intrinsically sadistic on some level



he's just apathetic really


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2015)

ye that was my fav panel of the chap too


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 7, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Dev



Dev went full fen there


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow so cute in dress  


Trap queen


----------



## maltyy (Nov 7, 2015)

I always suspected Kanae was a girl, just the way she talked about Shu and her face looked like a trap. I was kinda convinced she was a guy when we saw her being tortured by Eto and we saw her back and she looked pretty muscular. I'm kind of glad she's a girl, now I can settle these weird feelings 

Karen x Shuu <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2015)

I was all for Kanae being a guy and gay


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2015)

To be honest, I'm fine either way, cuz the shipping ends soon. Kanae is as good as dead now.

Also, it HAS been 3 years...so it is possible that Haise/Kaneki doesn't immediately get rape-stomped by Eto, but I can't imagine a world where he is able to go toe to toe with her. Defend enough to flee, or possibly injure her? Possibly...


----------



## Goud (Nov 8, 2015)

Ch. 52 in full colour!


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

i wonder if we miss out on a lot of things because we dont speak japanese


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

Well...Japan does love puns and word play, so no surprise there.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> i wonder if we miss out on a lot of things because we dont speak japanese



 would you really link 叶 to the venus symbol yourself tho


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

idk man, ishida does some sneaky shit.


like for TG jail Rio (the MC) name spelled backwards is Ori (jail in japanese)


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> idk man, ishida does some sneaky shit.
> 
> 
> like for TG jail Rio (the MC) name spelled backwards is Ori (jail in japanese)



Rio backwards is Oir  but i guess you meant anagram


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

It's actually the kanji for Rose. 

And it's not that, it's this: ロゼ


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> It's actually the kanji for Rose.
> 
> And it's not that, it's this: ロゼ


both apparently

Kanae von Rosewald (カナエ フォン ロゼヴァルト, Kanae fon Rozevaruto, sometimes also 叶, Kanae) is a Ghoul and the last survivor of the Rosewald family. After Matsuri Washuu led an extermination operation to destroy the Rosewalds, he was taken in as an employee of the Tsukiyama family.

After evidence reveals him as a surviving member of the Rosewalds, he is dubbed Rose (ロゼ) and becomes the target of a major Investigation.

from his wiki


argh wait a minute who actually cares


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

hmm apparently the name is feminine

i guess had we understood japanese we may have had suspicions regarding her gender


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

Still wish there was more foreshadowing to it tho


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

well i guess there was to some extent regarding her passion for shuu, granted i guess a lot of us just interpreted that as she was just a gay male


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

i felt so bad for kanae when she was saying how all the other servants had picked up on it but the person she wanted to notice most, shuu, hadn't


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2015)

Shu grabbing ken so he did not kill kanae is similar how nishiki grabbed him when shu tried to eat his girlfriend. Funny


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> i felt so bad for kanae when she was saying how all the other servants had picked up on it but the person she wanted to notice most, shuu, hadn't



senpai won't notice you


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

mfw shuu says he knew all along

then haise kills kanae


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> senpai won't notice you



shit is brutal

especially 'cause she's actually pretty cute 



then again shuu is pretty much confirmed for gay so rip


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

actually tsukiyama is bi. In V.4 for part 1 there was a wanted poster of him in extra pages and it says he lures both sexes


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

tfw yall know ishida is gonna go back to the q's situation next week instead of haise vs eto


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 8, 2015)

I like how Arima showed his true colors in this chapter and tumblr already in ruins because this means no more papa Arima


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> actually tsukiyama is bi. In V.4 for part 1 there was a wanted poster of him in extra pages and it says he lures both sexes



Yeah, Shuu always came off as a hedonist in my eyes. Anything for pleasure. The sex of the person doesn't matter...


----------



## Source (Nov 8, 2015)

Ghost said:


> And that wasn't Kaneki at his strongest. His Kakuja had evolved after he ate Hide and healed. Considering his Kakuja previously was at 50% he probably was 100% Kakuja before he got rekt by Arima or at least very close to it. Just like Yoshimura's Kaneki's mask covered his whole face.
> 
> Prime Kaneki should not get stomped by Eto.



He was at around 50% development during the raid in Kanou's lab, after _months_ of cannibalizing. Afterwards his resolve to get stronger was shaken and he probably didn't eat as much. Thus, he made little to no development from then to the Anteiku raid (his Kakuja didn't look like it changed much during his fight with Amon, after all).

Eating a human (this probably never even happened) somehow brought that close to, or to 100%? That doesn't make sense. I don't remember him using his Kakuja while fighting Arima anyway...

I'm not sure how a confrontation with Eto would go for him. Sasaki's/Kaneki's potential has been hinted at numerous times and I believe he'll definitely surpass her, but he's not at that point yet obviously. Maybe there'll be another glimpse of that, like when he damaged Arima's best quinque and landed a hit on him, and he manages to fend her off for a little bit. Somehow.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 8, 2015)

Prime kaneki isn't beating eto though he wouldn't get "stomped". Haise is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and doesn't stand much chance but he'll be able to fend her off if he goes garglenesafmesikfmesimreallyfuckedup.jpeg 

obviously not gonna be a straight fight though, shuu will defend him or intervene probably which causes kanae to intervene bla bla


----------



## Source (Nov 8, 2015)

Ul said:


> Prime kaneki isn't beating eto though he wouldn't get "stomped". Haise is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and doesn't stand much chance but he'll be able to fend her off if he goes garglenesafmesikfmesimreallyfuckedup.jpeg
> 
> obviously not gonna be a straight fight though, shuu will defend him or intervene probably which causes kanae to intervene bla bla



I agree. 

Maybe Ui will show up since he was heading towards the roof.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> this guy





sant?nico said:


> dude it was never confirmed that he "ate" Hide



 **


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2015)

Kanae new fav girl.....
Sorry juuzo

Edit:
Agree kaneki shouldn't be able to beat Eto, he needs a power up. He doesn't even have her ability to create sentient kagune  or insane regen on her level.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 8, 2015)

The panel of Eto sewing his eyes shut.



Good chapter, very tragic.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Kanae new fav girl.....
> Sorry juuzo
> 
> Edit:
> Agree kaneki shouldn't be able to beat Eto, he needs a power up. He doesn't even have her ability to create sentient kagune  or insane regen on her level.



Kaneki with 2 years of training could probably put up a decent fight. But that's a "what if" we'll never see.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah he needs to go back to eating ghouls and training, that ain't happening with ccg doping him so his rc levels don't rise.

-.-


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 8, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> The panel of Eto sewing *her* eyes shut.
> 
> 
> 
> Good chapter, very tragic.



Fix'ed it for you.


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 8, 2015)

That was a good chapter. People actually thought papa arima was a real thing and not a defence mechanism?


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

I think when they say real they mean haise was remembering some kind of training arima did to him


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 8, 2015)

I mean as in that arima and haise were "close".

I always considered that as a manipulation on haise's part to get them to treat him more favorably.So that he won't get erased he tries to get "close" to them. He used the whole family thing to pretend he fits in. That haise is "real"  and that he that he is a real part of the doves that won't get erased should something go wrong. And you can see that it's kind of working.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow mille. Spot on. He is like those uh Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2015)

Haise is gonna get shit on.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 8, 2015)

Honestly I cannot describe how disappointed I am with Ishidas decision to make another character seeminly male just to drop a bomb like haha jk it’s a girl
in disguise for shitty stereotypical reasons.

Kanae would have been just fine as an effeminate young man who has troubles with his “taboo” feelings for his cousin. Being gay and all. It would been a very solid interesting story, and different.

Now for no reason Kanae is just a girl who disguises as a boy to be the heir, to be strong like his brothers.
Of course he’s a girl! We can’t have gay love. Now his love for Tsukiyama makes sense right? Hes a girl after all!!! Also his strong emotions, his weaknesses? Now it’s appropriate because he’s a girl.

I don’t understand why we need to have this shitty trope twice, why was it necessary? It changes nothing, it’s just there to shock the readers.


----------



## maltyy (Nov 8, 2015)

^Well Ishida did make Big Madam a dude. I can understand your feels though. I guess Ishida didn't want readers to be uncomfortable with the story. Tfw Kishimoto had more balls when he wasn't famous (Zabuza arc) than Ishida now


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 8, 2015)

maltyy said:


> ^Well Ishida did make Big Madam a dude. I can understand your feels though. I guess Ishida didn't want readers to be uncomfortable with the story. Tfw Kishimoto had more balls when he wasn't famous (Zabuza arc) than Ishida now



please dont bring up that disgusting trash as a good example representing gay characters in this manga.He was a gag element making joke about gay people being portrayed as retarded freaks.


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

>wanting gay i*c*st

pls


----------



## maltyy (Nov 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> please dont bring up that disgusting trash as a good example representing gay characters in this manga.He was a gag element making joke about gay people being portrayed as retarded freaks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this better?


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

You know actually if kanae lives then the tsukiyama AND rosewald family can technically live on. 

It's even been mentioned before that the tsukiyama practiced i*c*st.

Also, cousins marrying is legal in japan iirc


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 8, 2015)

well shuu still has his loli bitch.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> please dont bring up that disgusting trash as a good example representing gay characters in this manga.He was a gag element making joke about gay people being portrayed as retarded freaks.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> i felt so bad for kanae when she was saying how all the other servants had picked up on it but the person she wanted to notice most, shuu, hadn't


Kaneki took all of his attention


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

Yo shit went full-tumblr ITT when I feel asleep.


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]myM_i3x2qdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yo shit went full-tumblr ITT when I feel asleep.



Yeah, no shit. Who gives a fuck that Kanae is a chick? I'm glad we don't have constant edge bullshit like all that annoying fuckin trans discussion about Mutsuki. I care about the TG universe, not promoting random LGBT shit. I don't hate gay people or anything (hell, as long as all parties are consenting, I truly don't give a darn what they do. Gay, i*c*st, polygamy, etc), but I don't want that shit to be centric in TG. If it's a small addition? Sure. If it becomes an overwhelming focus where people jump on shit like hawks if it doesn't represent muh feelings, then yeah...gtfo.

Also, reverse traps are awesome.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 8, 2015)

oh god the recent chapter really got me thinking if from now on every ghoul will get such a superficial tragic backstory 

"I want to be beautiful"
"I want to be loved"


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

ghouls have human feelings too you  pos


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, no shit. Who gives a fuck that Kanae is a chick? I'm glad we don't have constant edge bullshit like all that annoying fuckin trans discussion about Mutsuki. I care about the TG universe, not promoting random LGBT shit. I don't hate gay people or anything (hell, as long as all parties are consenting, I truly don't give a darn what they do. Gay, i*c*st, polygamy, etc), but I don't want that shit to be centric in TG. If it's a small addition? Sure. If it becomes an overwhelming focus where people jump on shit like hawks if it doesn't represent muh feelings, then yeah...gtfo.
> 
> Also, reverse traps are awesome.



We get it.You only reading this manga bc the gore and the battle shonen elements.Then AOT is perfect for a simpleton like you.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

We get it. You only read this manga for yaoi love fests and progressive bullshit. Tumblr is the perfect place for a SJW like you.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2015)

GARcher said:


> oh god the recent chapter really got me thinking if from now on every ghoul will get such a superficial tragic backstory
> 
> "I want to be beautiful"
> "I want to be loved"



I have the same fear. Why the author wasting so much time trying to get us to empathize with every single one of these psychos is beyond me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm glad we don't have constant edge bullshit



this whole manga is edge bullshit


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

>edge bull shit

kill yourself


----------



## maltyy (Nov 8, 2015)

TG has been angsty since chapter one. Throughout the story Eto's horror novels are referenced because they share similar themes about the human psyche. TG is imo more edgy than your typical shounen, and (sorry for stereotyping) I think that's attracted readers of different sexualities.

BTW all your avatars are straight HHNNNNNNGGG


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> >edge bull shit
> 
> kill yourself


rofl

this week's spotlight panel was on a maniacal transman having her eyes and mouth sewn shut by the definitive edge master of darkness while ruminating how she walked the dark path she is on out of a desire to be loved

thats like 360 degree edge

if you wanna enjoy and praise it, go right ahead 

like what you like, honestly no shade from me 

but dont make it out to be something it's not


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2015)

Blunt said:


> rofl
> 
> this week's spotlight panel was on a maniacal transman having her eyes and mouth sewn shut by the definitive edge master of darkness while ruminating how she walked the dark path she is on out of a desire to be loved
> 
> ...



there's a shit ton of edgelords ITT that just eat this shit up too


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 8, 2015)

OS said:


> >edge bull shit
> 
> kill yourself



prove me wrong

you can't


----------



## Luciana (Nov 8, 2015)

Blunt said:


> rofl
> 
> this week's spotlight panel was on a maniacal transman having her eyes and mouth sewn shut by the definitive edge master of darkness while ruminating how she walked the dark path she is on out of a desire to be loved
> 
> ...



Forgot to add the whole act happened while both were naked . 


C'mon guys, the freaking premise of this comic is people eating each other, that's from the get-go dark and edgy


----------



## Goud (Nov 8, 2015)

Is there even a reason or need to deny it? Doesn't stop me from enjoying it though.

If you enjoy it, you enjoy it. If it's ''edgy bullshit'' to you, you move on and go read something else. It's really not difficult.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2015)

Fuck you Goud, you ain't my mum.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Honestly I cannot describe how disappointed I am with Ishidas decision to make another character seeminly male just to drop a bomb like haha jk it?s a girl
> in disguise for shitty stereotypical reasons.
> 
> Kanae would have been just fine as an effeminate young man who has troubles with his ?taboo? feelings for his cousin. Being gay and all. It would been a very solid interesting story, and different.
> ...



Just pretend in your head canon Kane had a sex change and was man. Delude yourself into thinking we think of him as a legitimate female even though he's once a male. Just to show that we're progressive. 

That's how a proper LBGT SJW would cope with the current situation...

Godspeed


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

If matsumae was real


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

Well I mean im not bothered by calling it edgy. Just kill urself tho.


truth tho berserk is called the best manga ever and it's clearly edgy so calling something edgy aint a factor on the quality of a series


----------



## santanico (Nov 8, 2015)

'just kill urself hurr durr' oh stfu already


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2015)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 8, 2015)

Luciana said:


> Forgot to add the whole act happened while both were naked .
> 
> 
> C'mon guys, the freaking premise of this comic is people eating each other, that's from the get-go dark and edgy



Now you're oversimplifying things.

Tokyo *Ghoul.*
It's not an edgy premise by itself when being based upon a myth.
That's like saying Twilight is just as edgy and dark for having vampires as premise.

Of course, TG is dark and gory, but only going by the premise from the get go is stupid.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 8, 2015)

Goud said:


> Is there even a reason or need to deny it? Doesn't stop me from enjoying it though.
> 
> If you enjoy it, you enjoy it. If it's ''edgy bullshit'' to you, you move on and go read something else. It's really not difficult.



that's the point though, you can like what you like no one in this thread is gonna tell you to stop, nor should you care if they do, but TG is edgy as fuck like you said in your first part


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2015)

Blunt bait ....*gouges eyes* Ty arima.  gn


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Blunt bait ....*gouges eyes* Ty arima.  gn


wat


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2015)

This is the hot topic store of shounen,  of course it's edgy bro.♡


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2015)

Hot topic is a goth emo store in the states


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2015)

OS I wrote you a poem - my final testament before I carry out my execution sentence.

Roses are red? 10
OS a fuq. 8
Violets are blue? 5
OS b boi. 9
Why must I leave? 11
OS c'ms anemic from the anal fissure. ZWEI
Why he want me to bleed? 3
OS defo needs to get his nut. 1
OVULATING OWLS OVERTLY OMINOUS OMEN ORIGINATION. 4
SINFUL SODOMY SANCTIMONIOUSLY SWUNG SKYWARD. 6
Die Katze im Sack kaufen. 7

Oh look, I just wrote the dialogue to a chapter of TG.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> OS I wrote you a poem - my final testament before I carry out my execution sentence.
> 
> Roses are red? 10
> OS a fuq. 8
> ...


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm honored you took the time


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Esket (Nov 13, 2015)

Way to make me feel sad with that pic of Ihei T_T


----------



## Goud (Nov 13, 2015)

Patiently awaiting spoilers for the new chapter.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2015)

shit I was checking last night, early spoilers and stuff


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2015)

imperial scans is gone


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2015)

Interesting I wonder why


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 13, 2015)

Link removed

Reasoning.


I'm gonna ask FKS (Redhawk) if they might pick it up.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 13, 2015)

The end of an era.


----------



## Goud (Nov 13, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Chapter 30
> 
> Reasoning.
> 
> ...





/10char


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 13, 2015)

might offload it to MS then since they are in good relations.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2015)

I agree with their P.S.  Touka is trash.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2015)

Well that sucks. Whatever, MS is basically taking any and all popular projects nowadays anyways, so it was just a matter of time before they took over :re whether Imperial wanted it or not.

Also, what's up with the "Fuck Touka" meme they had going on...never got it.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2015)

Touka is queen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Touka is pathetic.  She can't even get herself a boyfriend.


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2015)

stupidest shit I've ever heard


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2015)

according to an unconfirmed spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



furuta is a one eyed ghoul. If he really is souta there seemed to be a possible foreshadowing because on souta mask he has a G over one of his eyes which can mean that's his ghoul eye.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh.

I hope were not jumping around again just focus on Eto please...


----------



## Goud (Nov 14, 2015)

OS said:


> according to an unconfirmed spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Would make sense, since the detection systems the CCG uses can't detect one-eyed ghouls, meaning he could snoop around the place for ages without problems.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ishida always bounces around. I don't really expect much focus on haise and eto. Tbh Q's vs Noro looks real good atm


----------



## Goud (Nov 14, 2015)

OS said:


> Ishida always bounces around. I don't really expect much focus on haise and eto. Tbh Q's vs Noro looks real good atm




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like all the subplots in this arc atm. Hell, I was actually looking forward to finding out more about Furuta.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm glad for all the translations that they gave us. They will be missed :')


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2015)

Got the reply from Redhawk.
Said they don't think they'll pick it up.


----------



## Esket (Nov 14, 2015)

Everyone and their mama is a one-eyed ghoul these days.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2015)

That sucks that they will not pick it up hopefully manga stream does pick it up


----------



## yukio kuzina (Nov 14, 2015)

i love that manga


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2015)

Okay that is good


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2015)

apparently no manga till thursday according to baidu


----------



## Goud (Nov 15, 2015)

OS said:


> apparently no manga till thursday according to baidu



Is the actual chapter coming out then or just when they plan to have it translated?


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 15, 2015)

Goud said:


> Is the actual chapter coming out then or just when they plan to have it translated?



baidu is just the chinese website, not an english translation site so I assume the former.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2015)

Well it's actually kinda by thursday. They were vague about it. Don't get why they are arresting people for it. Without that pirating series wouldnt be as popular as they are.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Touka is the worst female character.  Can't believe that I was negged for pointing it out.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2015)

>hating kanekis waifu

u gey, sun


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2015)

spoilers

multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings


and the chap summary


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The summary of the chapter:
> Sasaki attacks Eto. She dodges. The helicopter with Matsuri in it attacks her, and she knocks it down. Matsuri escapes using a wire like Arima. Takatsuki Sen comes out of Eto’s form clothed in bandages, laughing “Mwahaha, just a flick to the forehead!”
> 
> Furuta kills his co-worker, and then starts camouflaging himself in blood to make it look like he was attacked too. At this time, Ui appears on the scene. Furuta lies to him “We killed all the ghouls, but all the other investigators were killed too,”. Ui looks over the dead bodies, and tightens his grip on his quinque.
> ...






Ishida also just posted this on tumblr





> ■空が降る
> 作業ＢＧＭ
> ■空が降る
> 
> ...




Probably Ishidas big fuck you to manga translators

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok a translation of the tumblr post

the background music

multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings




> Translation of Ishida Sui’s Tumblr post - 16 Nov 2015
> From here. BGM here.
> 
> “The Sky Falls”
> ...


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

these spoilers are killing me


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2015)

Lanza Del Relampago's shockwave


a translation of an important part of the chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kaneki: …you are a baby that is beginning to choke in its milk bottle.
> …hey, weren’t you going to save me?
> 
> Sasaki: Shut up.
> ...






actually someone did an amateur translation scan


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like it will be a great chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like Len has taken over nice


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



welcome home, Ken


----------



## Quuon (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!111111ONE11111!!1!1 THOSE SPOILERS


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny how imperial scans stopped translating just before this chapter

Sleep well, Haise.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it seems his mother used to beat him wonder if the kind mother he talked about was just an illusion to make himself feel better. Maybe his aunt was bad but his mother worse. Someone who beat him. Man poor ken he has had a tortured life.


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

you're loved _now_ Kenny


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FINALLY.

So glad this finally happened hopefully this isn't a temporary take over and Haise is gone for a while.


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefully he's gone for good.he was never real.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like haise more than crazy ken, ken just makes me cringe at how laughable he is stay mad.


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

laaaaaame


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2015)

"Your lines will be....lets see...."
" 'I don't want to die', and, 'I want to die after all' "


Ishidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

ken's obviously never going to come back properly, it'll make the entirety of the end of part 1 pointless


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

eto will never tongue your anus, it's already pointless


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> eto will never tongue your anus, it's already pointless


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2015)

>dirtying 5th best girls tongue with your filthy anus

Disgusting


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

OS said:


> >dirtying 5th best girls tongue with your filthy anus
> 
> Disgusting



i'm aryan don't worry


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

OS said:


> >dirtying 5th best girls tongue with your filthy anus
> 
> Disgusting



I'm white and good looking, better than the azn betas she is surrounded by, like Amon and that kid who killed the ghoul bare handed are my only competition.

Your move OS kun


----------



## Source (Nov 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like haise more than crazy ken, ken just makes me cringe at how laughable he is I'm sorry.



Same. I'd take Haise over post Aogiri Kaneki any day.



Ul said:


> ken's obviously never going to come back properly, it'll make the entirety of the end of part 1 pointless




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Ken and Haise are separate personalities or anything.

He simply doesn't have his memories. At his core, he is Ken. The Ken in his head isn't actually Ken, it's just how Haise sees his past-self. Compare the Centipede who was intent on taking Haise's body by force (which I don't think Ken would do) to kid Ken after the auction raid; he completely changed because Haise's view of him changed.

The comeback will be Kaneki/Haise getting all of his memories back. The old Kaneki will be back. But he won't forget about his time at the CCG and especially the Qs, either.

Didn't dig too far into the spoilers so I'm not sure of what's exactly happening with Haise and kid Ken. Eto says Kanae's gonna die apparently. I wonder whether she's just confident Haise will kill him, or whatever she did to make Kanae stronger will kill him as well (this was hinted at already when she first kidnapped him I think).


----------



## Dark (Nov 17, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> like Amon and that kid who killed the ghoul bare handed are my only competition.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

When's teh chap coming out?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

now

multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)

that satiated my weekly edge quota delightfully

ishida really does love cliffhangers


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2015)

Good chapter hopefully ken  is truly back and haise is gone at least for a while. Wonder if this was etos plan to bring back his memories. Also poor guy he was beat by everyone even his mother. Him remembering his mother as kind was probably fake. Just to coupe with the trama.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

Ul said:


> that satiated my weekly edge quota delightfully
> 
> ishida really does love cliffhangers



incontinent waifu OuO


----------



## Impact (Nov 17, 2015)

> Good chapter hopefully ken is truly back



I guess it's time to read this mango again


----------



## Ruse (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh shit


----------



## maltyy (Nov 17, 2015)

Furuta being a 1-eyed ghoul doesn't really make much sense. If he is then he must've been an experiment of Kanou, but he was never mentioned, and then when the Clowns met Kaneki they acted like they'd never seen a one-eye before yet there was one in their group. I just don't get why with Furuta they would've kept him in on everything, and then with Kaneki they let him run loose to figure things out on his own. I'd prefer if Furuta was a human investigator who was working with the clowns.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

Impact said:


> I guess it's time to read this mango again



and realize haise is better OuO


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2015)

Haise is weak


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel like this chapter doesn't entirely fit with what we known so far. I will wait and see how this progrsses.


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2015)

Whatchu mean?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2015)

you will never take karen to the city and have her piss herself OuO


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2015)

Wonder if he will remain in the ccg or will leave after this fight


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2015)

the chapter reminded me of this

[YOUTUBE]f3f4dhW9jFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 17, 2015)

Good chapter and dat cliffhanger.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

wait someone link


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

Never mind, found it.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if he will remain in the ccg or will leave after this fight



hopefully the latter, to find Touka


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

He needs to leave so we can have Touka back.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

Touka is best girl.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 17, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

